# [Sammelthread] Medal of Honor



## Two-Face (18. Juni 2010)

​ 
*Sammelthread*​ 
*Hier können alle Themen über den Kriegsshooter besprochen werden*​ 
*Eckdaten:*​ 
Genre: _Ego-Shooter/Kriegsszenario_
Erscheinungsdatum: _14. Oktober 2010 (EU) _
Multiplayer-Modus: _Ja_
Entwickler:_ Electronic Arts Los Angeles, Electronic Arts Digital Illusions (Multiplayer-Modus)_
Publisher: _Electronic Arts_
Grafik-Engine: _Unreal-Engine 3, Frostbite Engine (Multiplayer-Modus)_
USK-Altersfreigabe: _noch nicht geprüft_
Weitere Plattformen: _Microsoft XBox 360, Sony Playstation 3_
Systemanforderungen: _Noch unbekannt - _
*UPDATE:*​ 
_Minimale Systemanforderungen:_

CPU: Intel Pentium D @ 3,2GHz/Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2GHz/AMD Athlon 64 X2
Arbeitsspeicher: 2GB
Laufwerk: 8x CD/DVD-Laufwerk
Festplattenspeicher: 9GB
Grafikkarte: (mind. 256MB-VRAM) ATI Radeon X1900/Nvidia GeForce 7800 GT (Laptop-Versionen können funktionieren, werden jedoch nicht unterstützt
Soundkarte: DirectX 9.0-fähig
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows XP (Service-Pack 3), Microsoft Windows Vista (Service-Pack 2), Microsoft Windows 7

_Empfohlene Systemanforderungen:_

CPU: Quad-Core-CPU mit min. 2Ghz
Arbeitsspeicher: >2GB
Laufwerk: 16x CD/DVD-Laufwerk
Festplattenspeicher: 9GB
Grafikkarte: (min. 512MB-VRAM) ATI Radeon HD4870/Nvidia GeForce GTX260
Soundkarte: DirectX10-fähig
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows Vista (Service-Pack 2), Microsoft Windows 7

Sonstiges: DirectX10/Shader-Model 4.0-fähig
Preis: _Vorraussichtlich ca. 43€_
Vorgänger: _Airborne (2007)_
Offizielle Website: _http://www.medalofhonor.com/de_DE_​ 
*Zum Singlepleplayer-Modus:*​ 
Im Gegensatz zu den Vorgängern spielt der untertitellose 4.Teil für PC (insgesamt 10. Teil) in der Gegenwart, genauer im Afghanistan-Konflikt. Man übernimmt die Rolle eines Mitglieds einer U.S.-Spezialeinheit (Tier-1) und kämpft im Team gegen Terroristen, wie die Al-Quaida. Die Missionen selbst sollen streng linear und schrittweise vorgegeben werden, allerdings soll dies Spannung aufbauen und Teamwork fordern. Für eine möglichst realitätsnahe Gestaltung des Spielverlaufs engagierte EA erfahrene U.S.-Soldaten, welche selbst bei deartigen Spezialeinheiten dienen.​ 
Der erste Teil der Serie, welcher für die Sony Playstation erschien, war einer der bedeutensten Videospiele und wohl einflussreichster 2.-Weltkriegstitel. Mit _Allied Assault_ erschien 2002 auch der erste Teil für PC und setzte noch vor _Call of Duty_, hauptsächlich wegen der dichten Atmosphäre, Maßstäbe in dem Genre.
Der kommende Teil wird sich jedoch massiv von seinen Vorgängern unterscheiden.​ 
*Zum integrierten Multiplayer-Modus:*​ 
Im Gegensatz zu den Vorgängern legt _Medal of Honor_ (wohl auch wegen des Erfolgs der MP-Modi von CoD4 und CoD6) deutlich mehr Gewicht auf den Multiplayer-Modus. Dieser wird von den _Battlefield_-Machern persönlich entwickelt und setzt sogar noch extra auf die Frostbite-Engine, welche auch für die _Battlefield: Bad Company_-Teile verwendet wurde.
Formal gesehen ist dieser ähnlich wie der aus _Bad Company 2_ aufgebaut, soll sich aber laut der PC-Games-Redaktion eher wie ein _Call of Duty 6:_ _Modern Warfare 2_ spielen und sogar noch so rasant wie ein _Unreal: Tournament _sein_._
Die testbare Beta-Version des MP-Modus soll am 21. Juni starten.​ 
Zu den PC Games Hardware Artikeln:
Medal of Honor im Vergleich zu Modern Warfare 2 und Call of Duty 4 - medal of honor, call of duty 6 modern warfare 2
Medal of Honor: Reboot der Serie - Update: Viele neue Screenshots - medal of honor, release-termin
Medal of Honor: Neues Youtube-Video und Screenshots zum Militär-Shooter - medal of honor, release-termin
Medal of Honor: Kein Bad-Company-2-Klon? - medal of honor
Medal of Honor erscheint am 14. Oktober 2010 - Video-Update - electronic arts, medal of honor
Medal of Honor: Neue Screenshots veröffentlicht - electronic arts, medal of honor
Medal of Honor: Erste Ingame-Eindrücke des Unreal-Engine-3-Shooters - unreal engine 3, electronic arts, medal of honor
Medal of Honor: EA zeigt neuen Singleplayer-Trailer von der E3 - electronic arts, e3, medal of honor
Medal of Honor: Multiplayer-Beta ab 21. Juni angekündigt - electronic arts, e3, medal of honor
Special: Medal of Honor von EA - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
Medal of Honor erscheint in drei Versionen - Update: Beta verlängert - crysis 2, dice, ea, beta, medal of honor
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...or-bundeswehrverband-kritisiert-szenario.html​http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...eenshots-und-frischer-trailer-publiziert.html
Medal of Honor: Systemanforderungen veröffentlicht - electronic arts, medal of honor, call of duty 7
Download der Demo für Medal of Honor: Beta - Update: mehr Preload-Mirrors sind da! - demo, electronic arts, beta, medal of honor

Bild-Quellen: PC Games Hardware​ 
SCREENSHOTS:




















VIDEOS:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qdQJftVADxM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l1njQT9kJaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Fallen Angel-Trailer zu Medal of Honor - PC Games

*PATCHES:
*
Patch R7: http://www.4players.de//4players.php/download_info/PC-CDROM/Download/56393.html


----------



## Rizzard (18. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mir gestern wegen der Beta extra das Game vorbestellt. Hoffentlich bekomme ich diese Woche noch den Key zugeschickt.

Allerdings gibts ja mit dem Beta-Clienten wohl eh diverse Probleme, von daher hab ich noch etwas Zeit.


----------



## slayerdaniel (18. Juni 2010)

So, Beta Client ist fertig geloadet, Key eingegeben und nen PC Key erhalten, spiel installt, spiel gestartet...verharrt beim versuch zu  connecten! -.- Da hab ich gedacht um diese Uhrzeit wirds keine Probs mehr geben, aber falsch gedacht ^^

btw ein langes Multiplayer Video gibs auf gamestar zu entdecken: http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=1589&pk=14188


Und ich habe gehört man kann sich schon wieder nicht hinlegen!


----------



## assko (18. Juni 2010)

Na super mein Key ist angeblich schon vergeben könnte kotzen -.-


----------



## slayerdaniel (18. Juni 2010)

assko schrieb:


> Na super mein Key ist angeblich schon vergeben könnte kotzen -.-



War bei mir auch, dann habs ich nich kopiert sonder per Tastatur selbst eingetipselt, dann gings!


----------



## Rizzard (18. Juni 2010)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Und ich habe gehört man kann sich schon wieder nicht hinlegen!


 
Die Frostbite-Engine ist einfach nicht fürs Hinlegen konzipiert worden.


----------



## assko (18. Juni 2010)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> War bei mir auch, dann habs ich nich kopiert sonder per Tastatur selbst eingetipselt, dann gings!




Hab es beim ersten mal schon mit Hand gemacht aber nix da geht nicht
Code already used
mehr kommt nicht egal wie ichs mache


----------



## slayerdaniel (18. Juni 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Die Frostbite-Engine ist einfach nicht fürs Hinlegen konzipiert worden.



Hm, wär aber schonmal n Alleinstellungsmerkmal gegenüber BC2.  So muss es auf andere Weise überzeugen 



assko schrieb:


> Hab es beim ersten mal schon mit Hand gemacht aber nix da geht nicht
> Code already used
> mehr kommt nicht egal wie ichs mache



ja, hab grad ma im MoH Forum gelesen, scheinen viele zu haben!Mein Problem ham auch einige das außer connecting nix passiert


----------



## assko (18. Juni 2010)

Naja vll gibts ein neuen oder sie sagen **** you pech gehabt aber wenn ich keinen neuen bekomme ist das game schon gestorben für mich


----------



## slayerdaniel (18. Juni 2010)

nene, bei Twitter kam vor paar Stunden dass dieses Problem mit den Keys oberste Priorität hat und sie dran arbeiten!


----------



## assko (18. Juni 2010)

Naja ich bin gleich Grillen wenn ich dann wieder komme und es dann nicht geht naja Stonieren und fertig.
Ich meine es war bei BC2 nix anderes normal Lernt man aus fehlern aber EA naja kann man eh in die Tonne treten.


----------



## slayerdaniel (18. Juni 2010)

Naja, mit ner Closed Beta wärs sicherlich reibungsloser gelaufen, so können die Vorbesteller wenigstens mal reinschaun und aktiv mitwirken. Aber BC2 war ja nichmal wirklich ne Beta ein Monat vor Release, diesmal macht mans wenigstens reichtzeitig


----------



## assko (18. Juni 2010)

Naja rechtzeitig schon trozdem geht nix^^
Der beta start ist wie bei BC2
Und ich mein wenn man es rechtzeitig macht sollte es auch funktionieren 
schon alleine weil man aus dem fehler von BC2 gelernt haben müsste.


----------



## boerigard (18. Juni 2010)

Also über den Serverbrowser (der wieder recht mies ist), klappt das Connecten (wunderbar eigentlich). Über die Matchmaking-Funktion keine Chance.

Das größte Problem, das ich habe, ist beim Umbelegen der Tastenbelegung. Strafen muss man verdreht belegen (sonst ist links rechts). Und einige Tastenumbelegungen funktionieren In-Game dann gar nicht.
Muss ich wieder mit einem externen Programm rangehen (AutoHotKey). Langsam ist man das gewöhnt (Alpha Protocol ).


----------



## potzblitz (18. Juni 2010)

Endlich kann man vernünftig sich Einloggen und den Code eingeben... Jetzt noch das Deutschlandspiel ansehen und dann ne Runde zocken..


----------



## assko (18. Juni 2010)

Mein Code ist immer noch vergeben -.-


----------



## K-putt (18. Juni 2010)

brauchst nen neuen key 

den key hast du gestern versaut bei der aktion von EA


----------



## assko (18. Juni 2010)

Hab den heute erst aktivieren wollen da gestern ja die seite off war
und wie bekomme ich en neuen


----------



## Rizzard (18. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab jetzt mal ne halbe Std. gezockt und fands nicht gerade berauschend. Also eindeutiges Mittelmaß

Als ich im Teamchat war, konnte ich nichts schreiben und auch nicht wieder raus. War vielleicht ein Bug.


----------



## K-putt (18. Juni 2010)

jop isn bug ...
aber vergisst nicht das es sich um eine BETA handelt 
das spiel ist erst in ca 5monaten fertig


----------



## assko (18. Juni 2010)

Naja ne Beta die kaum einer Zocken kan nweil die Codes nicht gehen geile Beta ich habs schon stoniert wen nne beta schon so anfängt naja.


----------



## K-putt (18. Juni 2010)

beta is ******** ...
das spiel wird ******** 
MP jedenfalls
ist bad company modern warfare 2   nix neues
wer sich's kauft hat zuviel geld xD


----------



## slayerdaniel (18. Juni 2010)

Das Bugs da sein werden is ja wenn man BETA ließt vorraus zu sehen. Ich kann leider die Tasten nicht umliegen fürs messern etc 
Aber nach ca ner Stunde hab ich mich bissl eingespielt, allerdings bisher nur den einen Modus mit den 5 Zielen, der ist eigentlich ganz gut.
Die Waffen haben bisher leider kaum Rückstoß, daher ist das Treffen zu einfach, auch aus der Hüfte selbst mit Sniper...das muss zum Hauptspiel hin unbedingt verändert werden, zu einfach! Ansonsten ist das Movement etc dem von BC2 seeehr ähnlich, eigentlich identisch. Nur das Spiel ist deutlich schneller, ähnlich dem CallofDuty Tempo durch die kleineren Maps.


----------



## assko (18. Juni 2010)

Ihr habt es gut ihr könnt wenigstens zocken -.-


----------



## K-putt (18. Juni 2010)

das is keine beta , is ne alpha ...
nichma steuerung ändern geht  ...


----------



## slayerdaniel (18. Juni 2010)

Wieviel Betas hast du schon gespielt? CoD5 ein Monat vor Release? BC2 ein Monat vor Release? Die warn quasi Gold! Das spiel is noch ne ewige Zeit in Entwicklung...das mit der Steuerung ist zwar ärgerlich, wird aber bestimmt schnell gepatcht.


----------



## michae1971 (18. Juni 2010)

Macht mal halblang Jungs.  Das ist eine Betaversion. Das IWnet rennt nach über einen halben Jahr nach Release immer noch beschi.......


----------



## K-putt (18. Juni 2010)

naja ,aber sowas wie steuerung muss doch klappen bei einer "BETA"


----------



## assko (18. Juni 2010)

Ist es nur bei mir so oder ist die Homepage down wo man denn Code eingibt


----------



## potzblitz (18. Juni 2010)

Funktioniert ohne Probleme!


----------



## assko (18. Juni 2010)

Ich komme nicht auf die hp


----------



## potzblitz (18. Juni 2010)

Probier die mal http://www.medalofhonor.com/de_DE/beta


----------



## assko (19. Juni 2010)

So alles soweit gut nur ich komme auf kein server drauf drück auf server joinen aber passiert nix.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Juni 2010)

Hab' mal aktualisiert:

Medal of Honor: 30 Bilder aus der Multiplayer-Beta - electronic arts, e3, medal of honor


----------



## slayerdaniel (19. Juni 2010)

assko schrieb:


> So alles soweit gut nur ich komme auf kein server drauf drück auf server joinen aber passiert nix.



Falls es immer noch nicht geht, ich joine immer mit Doppelklick auf den Server!


----------



## assko (19. Juni 2010)

So nachdem ich endlich zocken mus sich sagen für ne beta schon mal nicht schlecht das spieltempo gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut weil bei bc2 das lahme hat mich angekotzt und jetzt gehts endlich mal zur sache


----------



## slayerdaniel (20. Juni 2010)

Eigentlich ist das ganz gut was da geboten wird, aber durch den zeitnahen Release mit CoD7 wird das Spiel wahrscheinlich im Multiplayer leider untergehen befürchte ich.
Wenns jetzt im Juli,August kommen würde hätte es bestimmt bessere Chancen.


----------



## assko (20. Juni 2010)

Naja von CoD7 halt ich nix hab CoD noch nie gemocht auser CoD2 aber der rest war meiner meinung nacht nicht gut.
Aber ne beta von CoD7 würde ic hauch zocken vll hat sich ja mal was getan.


----------



## Gohrbi (8. Juli 2010)

Versuche vergeblich MoH Airborne zu installieren. Das vorher PhysX runter muß, weil bei der Inst dabei, habe ich beachtet. PhysX wird inst, dann der gesamte Balken des Spiels und dann kommt die Fehlermeldung, dass die Inst nicht ordnungsgemäß abgeschlossen wurde und es später nochmal versucht werden soll. 
Vor der Neuaufsetzung des BS lief es aber schon mal.


----------



## boerigard (8. Juli 2010)

Nach der Deinstallation von Physx (und vor der Installation von MoH) einen Reboot durchgeführt?
Und auch alles was mit Physx zu tun hat, deinstalliert? Physx kann unter verschiedenen Namen auftauchen, je nach Version.


----------



## Gohrbi (8. Juli 2010)

Ja alles probiert, reboot, Registry, Dateiordner Agaia PhysX. 
Es lief ja schon und nun nach dem Neumachen von allem dieses. So sieht die Fehlermeldung aus:

*EDIT:* Hatte den Support von EA angeschrieben und nach 20 min!!!!! eine Antwort erhalten. Habe die DVD in einen Ordner
auf die HDD kopiert anschließend hierraus PhysX, Redisp. und das Spiel installiert, nun geht es.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Juli 2010)

Habe hier mal geupdatet: Medal of Honor erscheint in drei Versionen - Tier-1-Edition vorbestellbar - crysis 2, dice, ea, medal of honor


----------



## LOGIC (5. August 2010)

Bisher hat mich das Spiel noch nicht so richtig überzeugt....vll. schafft das ja der SP aber der wird sicherlich nicht über 8 Stunden gehen.... Also glaub ich nicht das ich dafür zeit finde...es kommt ja immerhin bald CoD 7 Black Ops ......ach und Battlefield *3*


----------



## Two-Face (5. August 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Bisher hat mich das Spiel noch nicht so richtig überzeugt....vll. schafft das ja der SP aber der wird sicherlich nicht über 8 Stunden gehen....


Bis jetzt sieht der Singleplayer schon mal nach mehr aus als nur ödes Moorhuhngeballere - glaube kaum, das der schlechter als ein Call of Duty wird. Und wer sagt, dass der bloß 8 Stunden dauern soll? _Allied Assault_ und _Pacific Assault_ dauerten ganz schön lange.


----------



## LOGIC (5. August 2010)

Ja damals waren spiele auch nicht so verbuggt und halb fertig wie heute  Damals waren es noch richtige "Produkte"


----------



## Two-Face (5. August 2010)

Was hat die Spieldauer und Gameplay mit Bugs zu tun? 

Irgendwie ergeben deine Posts keinen Sinn, wie mir schon länger aufgefallen ist.


----------



## LOGIC (5. August 2010)

Was soll da kein sinn ergeben ? Da kann sich doch jeder denken dass wenn früher ein spiel lang und gut war, dass es dann auch nicht verbuggt und halb Fertig war ?!?!


----------



## Two-Face (5. August 2010)

...und ich frage dich nochmal, wie kommst du jetzt auf Bugs, wenn Spieldauer und Gameplay angesprochen wurden? 

Bugs haben nichts mit der Spieldauer zu tun, Gothic 3 dauert auch lange, war aber völlig verbuggt.
Call of Duty 4, 5 und 6 dauern dagegen nicht sehr lange, haben aber so gut wie keine Bugs.


----------



## LOGIC (5. August 2010)

Ist doch völlig egal ?

Aber trozdem....nehmen wir einmal BC2. Das war nicht ausgereift also nicht Fertig. Dazu kommen die vielen Bugs...die aber schon bei BF2 und BF2142 dabei waren (okay das sind Online games aber trozdem)


Und wo ist da das Problem wenn es um gameplay und länge geht wenn ich da mit Bugs ankomme ? gehört doch genau so dazu....


----------



## Two-Face (5. August 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig egal ?


Nö ist es nicht, wenn deine Argumentation nicht aus dem Rahmen fallen soll.



LOGIC schrieb:


> Aber trozdem....nehmen wir einmal BC2. Das war nicht ausgereift also nicht Fertig. Dazu kommen die vielen Bugs...die aber schon bei BF2 und BF2142 dabei waren (okay das sind Online games aber trozdem)


Und was soll das jetzt wieder bedeuten? Zählen 2 und 2142 nicht zu den "alten Games, wo alles besser war"?



LOGIC schrieb:


> Und wo ist da das Problem wenn es um gameplay und länge geht wenn ich da mit Bugs ankomme ? gehört doch genau so dazu....


 Von Bugs war nicht die Rede - das ist als ob ich mich über Autos unterhalte und du plötzlich mit Fahrrädern kommst.


----------



## LOGIC (5. August 2010)

> Und was soll das jetzt wieder bedeuten? Zählen 2 und 2142 nicht zu den "alten Games, wo alles besser war"?


Nö...oder kamen 2 und 2142 mit Allied Assault und Pacific Assualt heraus ? Allied und Pacific kamen 2002. Ich meine alle spiele vor 2002 (also mit allied und Pacific) BF2 und 2142 gehören eher schon zu den neuere 



> Von Bugs war nicht die Rede


Doch von Bugs war die rede...ich hab ja damit angefangen.



> das ist als ob ich mich über Autos unterhalte und du plötzlich mit Fahrrädern kommst.


Nö Fail !

Wenn ich von spielen rede gehört Bugs, länge, gameplay usw... zusammen. Autos und Fahrräder eher nicht ?! Oder werden Autos mit Fahrräder verglichen ?


----------



## Two-Face (6. August 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Nö...oder kamen 2 und 2142 mit Allied Assault und Pacific Assualt heraus ? Allied und Pacific kamen 2002. Ich meine alle spiele vor 2002 (also mit allied und Pacific) BF2 und 2142 gehören eher schon zu den neuere


 
Pacific Assault kam Ende 2004. Und es ist nunmal so, dass je aufwendiger Computergrafik wird, desto eher schleichen sich Bugs rein.



LOGIC schrieb:


> Doch von Bugs war die rede...ich hab ja damit angefangen.


Och so simmer jetzt, sobald man völlig ohne jeden Bezug was in den Raum wirft, wird plötzlich schon vorher drüber gesprochen. O.K, dann red' ich jetzt über Tastaturen, was dagegen?



LOGIC schrieb:


> Nö Fail !


Fail? Seh' ich so aus?



LOGIC schrieb:


> Wenn ich von spielen rede gehört Bugs, länge, gameplay usw... zusammen. Autos und Fahrräder eher nicht ?! Oder werden Autos mit Fahrräder verglichen ?


 Ich rede bzw. habe von Gameplay und Spiellänge gerdet, was überhaupt nichts mit Bugs zu tun hat, dann kommst du plötzlich mit Bugs und das fürher alles besser war usw. - und du willst mir jetzt einreden, "fail"?
Wer landet hier denn den Fail, wenn er ohne Bezug auf das Vorangegangene eine ganz andere Baustelle anspricht?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (7. August 2010)

*Medal of Honor: Linkin Park "The Catalyst" Trailer     *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k-yVxKWFUnc&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k-yVxKWFUnc&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

Was haltet ihr von dem Video?


----------



## alm0st (9. August 2010)

Bin noch sehr skeptisch was das Spiel angeht. Aus der Beta hat man bisher noch nicht so viel gutes gehört und ein Mutantenkind aus MW2 und BC2 brauch ich nicht wirklich... 
Bin aber mal gespannt was sie aus dem Singlepalyer an Story rausholen und was die Engine dort bringen wird. Ehrlich gesagt wäre es mir lieber gewesen, wenn DICE nicht den Mulitplayer mit der Frostbite Enginge gemacht hätte, sondern wenn man bei einer Enginge geblieben wäre. 

Versteht mich nicht falsch, die Frostbite Enginge an sich isn' super Teil, aber für mich passt das Setting einfach nicht dazu. Schnee und Eis kann sie wunderschön aber Staub und Brachland stehen ihr in meinen Augen nicht


----------



## Wendigo (9. August 2010)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> *Medal of Honor: Linkin Park "The Catalyst" Trailer     *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k-yVxKWFUnc&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k-yVxKWFUnc&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> Was haltet ihr von dem Video?



Das Lied find ich nicht so. Ansonsten sagt das ja nicht so viel über das Spiel aus. Ich brauch Ingame Szenen um mir ein Bild machen zu können. Ansonsten finde ich eher, dass Markt gut bedient ist. Habe selbst BC2 und das reicht mir vorerst. BF3 hingegen interessiert mich wieder. 
Sind die Karten denn so groß wie bei z.B. BF 1942?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Bis jetzt sieht der Singleplayer schon mal nach mehr aus als nur ödes Moorhuhngeballere - glaube kaum, das der schlechter als ein Call of Duty wird. Und wer sagt, dass der bloß 8 Stunden dauern soll? _Allied Assault_ und _Pacific Assault_ dauerten ganz schön lange.


 
Heutzutage ist der Single Player aber nur noch ein nettes Beiwerk zum Multiplayer, denn damit locken die Entwickler.
Dass die Single Player Parts immer kürzer werden, ist leider ein offenes Geheimnis.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. August 2010)

*@ Logic, Two-Face und Jefim*

Klärt das doch bitte außerhalb des Threads wer, wie viel oder überhaupt spamt. Es gehört jedenfalls nicht in den Thread hinein. Es hindert euch auch niemand die - in euren Augen - Spamer auf eure Ignore-Liste (ob nun die technische oder mentale ist mir egal) zu setzen.


----------



## boerigard (14. August 2010)

Auf GametrailersTV gibt es jetzt den ersten Blick auf die SinglePlayer Kampagne von Medal of Honor:
Gametrailers TV  - First Look Medal of Honor SP


----------



## A.N.D.I. (14. August 2010)

boerigard schrieb:


> Auf GametrailersTV gibt es jetzt den ersten Blick auf die SinglePlayer Kampagne von Medal of Honor:
> Gametrailers TV  - First Look Medal of Honor SP



Danke für die News.
Das sieht doch gut aus. Besonders gut finde ich, dass der Sergant/Captain/Major vor dem Kampf nochmal zu jeden seiner Männer geht und ihn zum Beispiel auf die Schulter klopft.


----------



## boerigard (19. August 2010)

Vorstellung des SinglePlayer-Levels "Gunfighters", in dem man einen Apache Gunner spielt.
Gameplay beginnt bei 1:55.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKAabw7Xir8


----------



## Two-Face (30. August 2010)

Habe mal wieder geupdatet:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...or-bundeswehrverband-kritisiert-szenario.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...eenshots-und-frischer-trailer-publiziert.html


----------



## NukeEliminator (27. September 2010)

Was haltet ihr von der ungeschnittenen PEGI Version die es auf Deutsch bei Amazon gibt?
Medal of Honor [AT PEGI] (uncut, inkl. Zugang zur Battlefield 3-Beta): Pc: Amazon.de: Amazon.de

Mich würde mal interessieren wie stark der Unterschied der Waffenauswirkungen denn ist.

Manche befürchten außerdem dass es indiziert werden könnte, ist aber doch unwahrscheinlich wenn es so große Anbieter wie Amazon verkaufen oder?


----------



## Rizzard (28. September 2010)

Was will man an der Pegi-Version denn noch verändern?

Ich denk schon das die so bleibt, wie von Amazon beworben/geboten.

Sollte mich die Beta/Demo am 04.10. noch umstimmen, wird auch die Amazon-Pegi Version bestellt.


----------



## NukeEliminator (28. September 2010)

Ja ich werds wohl auch so machen. Dann bestell ich natürlich gleich die Tier 1 Edition weil die gibts ja nur bei Amazon.

Ich hoff bloß dass das mit den abgetrenneten Körperteilen nicht zu extrem wird, sonderen eher realistisch. Wär ja blöd wenn bei jedem abgeschossenen Gegner die Arme oder Beine durch die Gegend fliegen oder bei einem Kopfschuss 30 Liter Blut an der Wand verteilt werden 

Aber die werdens schon hinkrigen


----------



## Rizzard (28. September 2010)

NukeEliminator schrieb:


> Ich hoff bloß dass das mit den abgetrenneten Körperteilen nicht zu extrem wird, sonderen eher realistisch. Wär ja blöd wenn bei jedem abgeschossenen Gegner die Arme oder Beine durch die Gegend fliegen oder bei einem Kopfschuss 30 Liter Blut an der Wand verteilt werden
> 
> Aber die werdens schon hinkrigen


 
Ich bezweifle doch stark, das es so kommen wird. Ich kann mir nicht mal vorstellen, das da überhaupt irgend welche Körperteile herum fliegen -wieso auch-.

Ich hoffe nur das Dice noch tüchtig am MP feilen konnte, denn die damalige Beta konnte mich ganz und garnicht überzeugen.


----------



## NukeEliminator (28. September 2010)

In der PEGI Version wird man anscheinend schon Körperteile wegschießen können. Hier ein Zitat von Winfuture bezüglich der geschnittenen Version:

So heißt es in einer Mitteilung des Publishers, dass "Medal of Honor" von der USK die Einstufung 18+ (keine Jugendfreigabe) erhalten hat. Um diese USK-Freigabe zu erhalten, waren einige Modifikationen notwendig. So wurde die "grafische Darstellung der Waffengewalt entschärft" - das Abtrennen von Körperteilen durch Treffer ist nicht möglich. Auf den Ragdoll-Effekt bei Leichen verzichtet man. Zudem hat man das "Feedback bei Kopftreffern entschärft" und gleichzeitig den Realismusgrad bei derartigen Treffern herabgesetzt.


----------



## Rizzard (28. September 2010)

Die Beta nächste Woche müsste doch ein englischer Client sein?
Da kann man sich selbst überzeugen, ob da irgend welche Ragdoll-Effekte und der Gleichen vorhanden sind.

Es sei denn natürlich, der Beta-Client wäre extra auf deutsch abgeändert.


----------



## Shooter (28. September 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Die Beta nächste Woche müsste doch ein englischer Client sein?
> Da kann man sich selbst überzeugen, ob da irgend welche Ragdoll-Effekte und der Gleichen vorhanden sind.
> 
> Es sei denn natürlich, der Beta-Client wäre extra auf deutsch abgeändert.



War doch in der ersten Beta auch nicht so oder?! 
Sie war aufjedenfall English das weiß ich noch^^ 

Denke aber das es wieder uncut in english sein wird. 
Aber das wird nichts nützen, weil die Unterschiede im Mulitplayer gleich 0,00% sind. Egal ob Cut oder Uncut, im Multiplayer soll alles gleich bleiben, bis natürlich den Sprach unterschieden  Nur in der Kampagne soll es sehr große Unterschiede geben.


----------



## Bu11et (30. September 2010)

So siehts aus, beim MP wird nichts geschnitten, weils da nichts zu schneiden geben wird. Die genannten Änderungen sind nur für den SP gedacht.


----------



## aloha84 (30. September 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> So siehts aus, beim MP wird nichts geschnitten, weils da nichts zu schneiden geben wird. Die genannten Änderungen sind nur für den SP gedacht.



richtig!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. September 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> So siehts aus, beim MP wird nichts geschnitten, weils da nichts zu schneiden geben wird. Die genannten Änderungen sind nur für den SP gedacht.



Das stimmt, und das stand sogar schon länger auf der Main. 

Medal of Honor kommt geschnitten nach Deutschland - electronic arts, medal of honor

Vielleicht ein Tipp für MoH-Fans: Auf der Themenwebseite zu Medal of Honor werden immer alle aktuelle Storys gepublished. Kann man sogar RSS-feeden.

Bin wirklich gespannt, ob die Demo/Beta zu Medal of Honor so viel besser wird als die Closed Beta. Da war das Feedback ja nicht so prickelnd. Aber vermutlich macht EA deshalb noch mal eine Beta.


----------



## Rizzard (30. September 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Bin wirklich gespannt, ob die Demo/Beta zu Medal of Honor so viel besser wird als die Closed Beta. Da war das Feedback ja nicht so prickelnd. Aber vermutlich macht EA deshalb noch mal eine Beta.



Genau das ist auch der springende Punkt bei mir. Die erste Beta konnte nicht wirklich überzeugen. Seit dem soll sich aber einiges geändert haben, und Dice soll auf die Wünsche/Veränderungen der Community eingegangen sein.

Leider weis ich nicht, was denn eigentlich geändert wurde. Bin auf jedenfall auch schon gespannt.


----------



## Shooter (30. September 2010)

Das wurde alles in der neuen Beta verbessert: 

Verbesserten und behobenen Treffer-Sensorik-Code
- Verbesserte Soldaten-Trefferzonen
- Verringerte Interpolation-Zeit

Verschiedene Verbesserungen
- Kriech-Umschalter funktioniert
- Waffen können aufgenommen werden
- Startpunkte optimiert
- Startsystem-Funktionen hinzugefügt, um Hacks zu schließen
- Level-Kollision verbessert
- Level Hacks geschlossen
- Spezifische Level- und Umgebungs-Shader für Charaktere und Waffen
- Verbesserte Beleuchtung und Effekte in allen Levels
- Kampfgebiete verbessert um Basis-Belagerungen zu verhindern
- Freischaltbarer Baum für alle Teams um F2000, G3A4 und P90 PDW erweitert
- Taktischen Unterstützungs-Aktionspunkte angepasst
- Zoomgeschwindigkeit für Sniper erhöht
- Verzögerungsproblem nach dem schießen beim Scharfschützengewehr behoben
- Verbessertes Ragdoll
- Charakter Sichtbarkeit angepasst
- 3P Mündungsfeuergröße für alle Waffen verringert
- "Getroffen werden" Effekte verbessert
- Absturzursachen bei der Benutzung der Spielertafel, Unterstützungs-Aktionen und Verbindungsprobleme behoben
- M3A3 Panzermotor verbessert
- M3A3 Panzerung verbessert
- M3A3 Schaden vergrößert
- C4 verschwindet schneller nachdem ein Spieler gestorben ist
- C4 kann durch Handgranaten und Raketen explodieren, doch nicht durch Kugeln
- UAV Gtter für beide Teams sichtbar
- UAV Haltbarkeit angepasst

Verbessertes Eingabegeräte-Handling
- Texte größtenteils überholt
- Grafische Runderneuerung des Menüs und HUD
- Punkte-System Effekt des HUD angepasst
- Unterstützungs-Aktions Effekt des HUD angepasst
- HUD im Spiel aufpoliert
- Sterbe-Mitteilung ausgebessert
- Optionen und Bildschirm Positionierung ausgebessert
- Option zum "beenden" vor dem beitreten hinzugefügt
- Team-Punktzahl ausgebessert
- Ladebildschirme überarbeitet
- Clip heißt nun Magazin
- Hohlspitz-Geschosse umbenannt
- Treffer-Detektion des Messers verbessert
- Mausinput-Dämpfung entfernt
- Anvisieren mit der Maus ist bei allen Waffen gleich
- Messeranimationen ausgebessert
- Audio aktualisiert
- Generell verbesserte Animationen
- Kit des Schützen ausbalanciert
- Waffenschaden durchgehend erhöht
- M16 und M4 Unterschiede erhöht (Nah- und Fernkampfwaffe)

Sturmgewehre
- M16 Schaden erhöht
- Rückstoß um 25% erhöht
- Open-tip Munitionsschaden erhöht
- 40% mehr Rückstoß bei Verwendung von Open-tip Munition
- AK47 Schaden erhöht
- Rückstoß um 25% erhöht
- Open-tip Munitionsschaden erhöht
- 40% mehr Rückstoß bei Verwendung von Open-tip Munition

Leichte Maschinengewehre
- M249 Schaden erhöht
- Kamerasprung-Effekt hinzugefügt
- Rückstoß erhöht
- Rückstoß nimmt nach dem Schießen schneller ab
- Open-tip Munitionsschaden erhöht
- Rückstoß bei Verwendung von Open-tip Munition erhöht
- PKM Schaden erhöht
- Kamerasprung-Effekt hinzugefügt
- Rückstoß erhöht
- Rückstoß nimmt nach dem Schießen schneller ab
- Open-tip Munitionsschaden erhöht
- Rückstoß bei Verwendung von Open-tip Munition erhöht

Karabiner
- M4 Schaden erhöht
- Genauigkeit erhöht
- Feuerrate erhöht
- 24% höheren Rückstoß
- Open-tip Munition erhöht
- Rückstoß bei Verwendung von Open-tip Munition um 20% erhöht
- AKS74u Schaden erhöht
- Genauigkeit erhöht
- Feuerrate erhöht
- 24% höheren Rückstoß
- Open-tip Munition erhöht
- Rückstoß bei Verwendung von Open-tip Munition um 20% erhöht

Kampf-Gewehre
- M21/SVD Genauigkeit erhöht
- M21 und SVD Zielvorrichtungen jetzt genau mittig
- Kamerasprung-Effekt hinzugefügt
- Rückstoß bei Verwendung von Open-tip Munition um 10% erhöht

Scharfschützen-Gewehre
- M24/SV-98 Schaden erhöht
- Atem-Kontrolle verbessert
- Atem-Kontrolle funktioniert nun mit jeder Klasse, wenn ein Scharfschützen-Gewehr aufgenommen wird
- Mausgeschwindingkeit bei Zoom-In erhöht
- Open-tip Munition erhöht

Shotguns
- Remington / TOZ-194 Schaden erhöht
- Shotgun Kugeln streuen nun korrekt
- Shotgun Slugs Schaden wirkt nun näher als auf langen Entfernungen

Pistolen
- M9 / Tariq Pistolen Schaden erhöht
- Genauigkeit erhöht
- Feuerrate erhöht

Granaten
- Handgranaten können länger in der Hand gehalten werden
- Schadens-Radius erhöht
- Rauchgranaten können länger in der Hand gehalten werden
- Radius verkleinert und Schaden erhöht

Unterstützungs-Aktionen
- Defensive Unterstützungs-Aktionen werden direkt aktiviert wenn angefordert
- Verbessertes Unterstützungs-Aktionen HUD
- Verbesserte Rakten cs. Boden Detektion
- Fehler behoben, durch den Unterstützungs-Aktionen wegen Löchern in Fenstern nicht ausgeführt worden sind
- Raketengeschwindigkeit erhöht
- Bildschirmeffekt bei Verwendung der defensiven Panzerung reduziert
- "Strafe run" Kugeln hören am Marker auf zu schießen

Neue Punktetabelle macht es schwieriger an Unterstützungs-Aktionen zu gelangen
- Mörser-Schlag 50p
- Raketen-Schlag 100p
- Rakete 175p
- Artillerie 250p
- "Strafe run" 350p
- "Bomb run" 450p
- "Cruise missile" 600p


----------



## NuTSkuL (30. September 2010)

hört sich ja vileversprechend an. mal schauen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Oktober 2010)

Download der Demo für Medal of Honor: Beta - Update: Preload-Mirrors sind da! - demo, electronic arts, beta, medal of honor

Die Mirrors sind da!


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Download der Demo für Medal of Honor: Beta - Update: Preload-Mirrors sind da! - demo, electronic arts, beta, medal of honor
> 
> Die Mirrors sind da!




Schon heruntergeladen, und ich freu mich drauf. Hoffentlich hält es was es verspricht.

Wird der DX11 Modus schon implentiert sein?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (1. Oktober 2010)

Da es sich um die Frostbit Engine handelt, wird wohl auch DX11 enthalten sein. Aber das gilt wahrscheinlich nur für den Multiplayer.


----------



## Shooter (1. Oktober 2010)

Hab diesen komischen Install Fehler.....


----------



## A.N.D.I. (1. Oktober 2010)

Welchen Mirror hast du denn genommen? Bei mir dauert der Download fast 2h.


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Oktober 2010)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Welchen Mirror hast du denn genommen? Bei mir dauert der Download fast 2h.




Ich nahm Mirror 4, das hat 5min gedauert. (32k Leitung)

Einfach alle durchprobieren, dann weiß man welcher Mirror am besten ist.

Ich weiß ja dass DX11 nur für den Multiplayer da sein wird, ich wollte lediglich wissen ob DX11 in der Beta schon enthalten sein wird.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke schon, weil die Beta wahrscheinlich in etwa der finalen Version entspricht. Der Release ist ja bald. Ich habe eine 6000er Leitung.


----------



## Shooter (1. Oktober 2010)

Fehler!


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Oktober 2010)

Hab ich nicht. Mal den Download aus Mirror 4 versucht?


----------



## Shooter (1. Oktober 2010)

Hast du schon erfolgreich Installiert? 

Werde jetzt nen anderen versuchen............


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir lädts noch Mirror 2 und 3 gingen bei mir gar nicht, 4 hingegen Klasse und 1 hab ich gar nicht erst probiert


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Oktober 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Hast du schon erfolgreich Installiert?
> 
> Werde jetzt nen anderen versuchen............




Jap, ohne Probleme. Sonst würd ich es nicht sagen.

Man, dass es immer irgendwo Probleme geben muss ist irgendwie Fail.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (1. Oktober 2010)

Du bist ja nett.


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Oktober 2010)

Warum?

Das mit dem Fail war nicht auf ihn bezogen. Sondern dass der Publisher bzw. der Mirror das nicht einigermaßen fehlerfrei gebacken kriegt.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (1. Oktober 2010)

Na das wusste ich ja nicht. Danke noch mal.


----------



## assko (1. Oktober 2010)

Bäm ich lad mit fullspeed (245KB) mirror4 übrigens
freu mich schon riesig schade das es nur 4tage sind die man(n) testen kann
aber ok besser als nix


----------



## A.N.D.I. (1. Oktober 2010)

Also bei mir hat die Installation geklappt.


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Oktober 2010)

Hmm bei mir sagts wenn ich spielen will das die Beta noch nicht Live ist


----------



## A.N.D.I. (2. Oktober 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hmm bei mir sagts wenn ich spielen will das die Beta noch nicht Live ist



Ich habe es auch versucht.
Aber wenigstens konnte ich die Steuerung anpassen.


----------



## Gast1111 (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich die Grafikeinstellungen, hoffentlich läuft das mit 8xMSAA 
PS Einfach mal alles nach recht bzw unten gezogen


----------



## Two-Face (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde mich über einige Peformanceberichte sehr freuen.


----------



## Gast1111 (2. Oktober 2010)

Das muss leider noch bis zum 4. warten, da ja die Server noch nicht aktiv sind/bzw. die Beta ist noch nicht live wird mir mitgeteilt


----------



## Black Goblin (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen, weiß jmd welchen Kopierschutz MoH verwenden wird ?

Ich bin schon seit Tagen im I-Net am rumsuchen finde aber keine infos. im start Poist steht leider auch nichts. 

Danke im vorraus.


Gruß, Black Goblin


----------



## Two-Face (2. Oktober 2010)

Meines Wissens wurde darüber noch kein Wort verloren, aber werde mich mal nochmal schnell erkundigen....

EDIT: Also ich hab' gesucht, aber nichts gefunden - ich denke, das wird erst noch festgelegt.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe bei den Grafikeinstellungen von MoH den Eintrag HBOA entdeckt. 
Was ist das?


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Oktober 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Meines Wissens wurde darüber noch kein Wort verloren, aber werde mich mal nochmal schnell erkundigen....
> 
> EDIT: Also ich hab' gesucht, aber nichts gefunden - ich denke, das wird erst noch festgelegt.




Wird wohl wieder der EA DRM sein, oder eben Securom.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Oktober 2010)

Mir egal, bloß ja kein Games for Windows live-Scheißdreck.


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Oktober 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mir egal, bloß ja kein Games for Windows live-Scheißdreck.




Von EA gibt es gar keine GfWL Spiele so weit ich weiß. Korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Oktober 2010)

Mir fällt jetzt auf Anhieb auch keins ein, aber leider greifen ja immer mehr Publisher darauf als Kopierschutz zurück.

Man sollte diesen Müll eigentlich boykottieren.


----------



## Shooter (2. Oktober 2010)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Ich habe bei den Grafikeinstellungen von MoH den Eintrag HBOA entdeckt.
> Was ist das?



Ich glaube es stellt die Schatten und Umgebung realistischer da..... soll aber mehr ressourcen brauchen


----------



## FiliusDiaboli (2. Oktober 2010)

Servus

eine Frage bzgl. Uncut und Sprache.
Weiss von Euch jemand SICHER, ob die AT-Version (uncut) auch auf englisch spielbar ist? Ich persönlich spiele lieber auf englisch.

Bei der Schweizer Version ist es beispielsweise so. Nur komme ich besser an eine AT-Version ran 

~FD


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Oktober 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mir fällt jetzt auf Anhieb auch keins ein, aber leider greifen ja immer mehr Publisher darauf als Kopierschutz zurück.
> 
> Man sollte diesen Müll eigentlich boykottieren.




Mich störts jetzt nicht so, ich habe mehrere GfWL Spiele, und man brauch ja auch nur einen Account dafür. Nur das mit GTA IV und Bioshock 2 war echt nicht mehr witzig, wo man da 100 verschiedene Sachen installieren musste.


----------



## Gast1111 (2. Oktober 2010)

Jop GTA IV ist schon eine Schande!!! Da braucht man ja 3mal so lange zu bestätigen das man ja auch die 20€ gezahlt hat als das Spiel zu installieren!


----------



## A.N.D.I. (3. Oktober 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Ich glaube es stellt die Schatten und Umgebung realistischer da..... soll aber mehr ressourcen brauchen



Danke.

Edit:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onB0ALMRmw8&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Shooter (3. Oktober 2010)

Ab wann darf man denn damit rechnen die Beta zu zocken? 
Schon um 0 Uhr oder morgenfrüh ? 

Oder irgend wann morgen Abend ?!


----------



## Necrobutcher (4. Oktober 2010)

> This game will unlock in approximately 12 hours



So stehts im Steam Store

Das wäre wirklich mies...


----------



## Acid (4. Oktober 2010)

somit sollte es gegen mittag verfügbar sein, ich bin gespannt


----------



## Necrobutcher (4. Oktober 2010)

07:30 + 12 Stunden ist bei mir irgendwie nicht gegen Mittag? Oder ist damit die Uhrzeit gemeint?


----------



## Shooter (4. Oktober 2010)

Auf der MoH Seite steht: 20:59 Uhr MEZ  

!!!


----------



## Necrobutcher (4. Oktober 2010)

Na toll


----------



## Shooter (4. Oktober 2010)

Ja wir haben praktisch nen ganzen Tag weniger........


----------



## Rizzard (4. Oktober 2010)

Find ich auch ein bischen ungünstig für uns Europäer. Da kann man nicht wirklich vom 04.10. als Start sprechen.


----------



## Shooter (4. Oktober 2010)

Muss mich korigieren.... 

Beta ist nun Online!!!!!


----------



## .Mac (4. Oktober 2010)

Jap, habe es eben mal angespielt, der MP ist wirklich ein BC2 mit der leichtigkeit von MW2 die Gegner fallen um wie ein Sack Reis. Mal sehen ob der SP was taugt.


----------



## Shooter (4. Oktober 2010)

Der war jetzt gut 


Ja es ist wirklich schon like BC2..... mit nem Hauch CoD 
Aber sie haben viel an der Beta geändert...... naja die 4 Tage werde ich mich entscheiden 

Have Fun


----------



## Kamrum (4. Oktober 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Der war jetzt gut
> 
> 
> Ja es ist wirklich schon like BC2..... mit nem Hauch CoD
> ...


Ich hab mich schon entschieden: GEKAUFT!

Perfekte Mischung aus CoD4 und BFBC2. 
Aim brauch man wieder und auch die Spielmodi sind wirklich sehr gut umgesetzt. 

Sehr actionreich und intensiv , so muss das sein.
Kleinere Serverprobleme gibt es wohl noch, aber diese Betaphase dient laut Dice der Serveroptimierung.


----------



## Necrobutcher (4. Oktober 2010)

Verdammt ist das geil! Schnelles Actiongeladenes Gameplay. Den vergleich mit BC2 kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen...

Einfach nur Geil!


----------



## Kamrum (4. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Verdammt ist das geil! Schnelles Actiongeladenes Gameplay. Den vergleich mit BC2 kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen...
> 
> Einfach nur Geil!


Jap, DICE hats halt drauf.

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist , das movement ist weitaus besser als bei BFBC2, auch die Atmo ist wirklich einzigartig, da kommen auch kein CoD4 oder andere Shooter ran. 

Leider stürzen die EA Server immoment noch recht oft kurzzeitig ab , aber das wird ja in der Betaphase behoben 

Definitiv ein Shooterhighlight in diesem Jahr


----------



## Shooter (4. Oktober 2010)

Finde das Gameplay aber immer noch etwas träge..... aber das kennt man ja auch schon von BC2... 
Und so manche Spawnpoints sind schon zum kotzen, da man innerhalb von 2 Sekunden von einem Sniper gekillt wird.


----------



## n1salat (4. Oktober 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaarghh need feierabend.. wills anzocken ^^ brauch endlich mal ne alternative zu cod4/5 hoffe moh kann da mithalten.. aber hört sich ja ganz stark danach an ^^


----------



## Necrobutcher (4. Oktober 2010)

Vll. mach ich ein kleines Video. (wäre mein erstes Video ever, aber mir ist schon lange danach )


----------



## Shooter (4. Oktober 2010)

Ja sowas ist doch nciht normal!! 

Gerade einen Cheater gesehen. 
In der kurzen Zeit Levle 17 und nur Headshots mit der AK verteilt....... omg


----------



## Kamrum (4. Oktober 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Ja sowas ist doch nciht normal!!
> 
> Gerade einen Cheater gesehen.
> In der kurzen Zeit Levle 17 und nur Headshots mit der AK verteilt....... omg


Liegt daran das noch nicht auf allen Servern Punkbuster aktiviert ist. 
War bei der BFBC2 Beta damals auch so  Kommt alles


----------



## nulchking (4. Oktober 2010)

Naja bin bis jetzt nur gestorben, und das an so komischen Orten.
Das mit den Pings haben sie auch nicht wirklich hinbekommen anscheinend, bin längst hinter Deckung trozdem tot...
und der Rückstoß der Waffen ist ja mal lächerlich


----------



## Necrobutcher (4. Oktober 2010)

Den ersten Bug hab ich, wenn man während dem Nachladen Waffe wechselt ist die Waffe danach fertig geladen. (Zumindest beim GL)


----------



## .Mac (4. Oktober 2010)

Mittlerweile gehen die Server richtig in die Knie, da wird man fast jede 2. Minute runtergeworfen, will gar nicht wissen wie das heute Abend ist.


----------



## Acid (4. Oktober 2010)

also bei mir geht garnichts, ich kanns starten aber bei connecting geht es nicht weiter...


----------



## nulchking (4. Oktober 2010)

Warum schalten die nicht einfach die NfS World Server zu den MoH Servern? 
Ich mein NfS ist eh ein drecksgame und es ist gratis...


----------



## assko (4. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir kommt auch nicht mehr als Joining wenn ich auf ein Server klick und dann Passiert nix -.-

Und woher bekomme ich Punkbuster für das Game?


----------



## nulchking (4. Oktober 2010)

assko schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt auch nicht mehr als Joining wenn ich auf ein Server klick und dann Passiert nix -.-
> 
> Und woher bekomme ich Punkbuster für das Game?



Konnte man nach der Installation auswählen oder einfach downloaden und MoH zu den Games hinzufügen: 
PunkBuster - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Shooter (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab so eine vermutung das es so die ganzen 3 Tage gehen wird...


----------



## Kamrum (4. Oktober 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Ich hab so eine vermutung das es so die ganzen 3 Tage gehen wird...


Glaube ich nicht 

Immoment ist alles genauso wie bei der BFBC2 BETA , Verbindungsprobleme und Laggs auf den Servern sowie kein Punkbuster aktiv etc. 

Wurde damals alles nach 24h großteils behoben , wirklich gut lief alles aber erst kurz nach Release.

Man sollte sich einfach etwas in Geduld üben


----------



## assko (4. Oktober 2010)

Habs^^
jetzt müsste ich nur noch auf nen server kommen -.-


----------



## Necrobutcher (4. Oktober 2010)

Viel schlimmer als die Tatsache dass man dauernd gekickt wird, ist dass man ja nur Punkte bei ner vollendeten Runde bekommt...

Was genau sagt eigentlich der Skill aus im Scoreboard?


----------



## Shooter (4. Oktober 2010)

Keine Ahnung ...... 

Denke mal dein Skill halt.... wie gut du im Allgemeinen bist.


----------



## Necrobutcher (4. Oktober 2010)

Ja aus irgendwas muss sich ja die Zahl zusammensetzen


----------



## Kamrum (4. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer als die Tatsache dass man dauernd gekickt wird, ist dass man ja nur Punkte bei ner vollendeten Runde bekommt...
> 
> Was genau sagt eigentlich der Skill aus im Scoreboard?


Ich denke mal das dient der einordnung der Spieler , damit die Teams balanced sind. (Ergibt sich glaub ich aus K/D , SPM und noch ein paar weiteren Statistiken)


----------



## nulchking (4. Oktober 2010)

Das Spiel ist echt unspielbar, alle paar Minuten raus -.-
Eigentlich hatte EA ja schon Erfahrung mit solchen Betas aber nein die sind mal wieder zu dumm dafür


----------



## assko (4. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich auf ein Server mit Punkmist will da sagt er ich hätte es nicht Installiert dabei ist es Installiert.


----------



## Kamrum (4. Oktober 2010)

nulchking schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist echt unspielbar, alle paar Minuten raus -.-
> Eigentlich hatte EA ja schon Erfahrung mit solchen Betas aber nein die sind mal wieder zu dumm dafür


Jap, daraus hätten sie lernen müssen , aber sei es drum.

Solange in der Vollversion alles rund läuft bin ich zufrieden , und das die Beta mehr Schlecht als Recht laufen wird habe ich mir schon gedacht, bin deshalb ganz entspannt an die Sache herangegangen.


----------



## Necrobutcher (4. Oktober 2010)

22:5 Stats und ich flieg vom Server... oh man


----------



## assko (4. Oktober 2010)

So Punkbuster Problem gelöst komme aber auf keinen Server steht immer Joining und dan so nach 3-4sekunden ist das weg ich bekomme keine fehlermeldung nix nur wenn ich dann zurück gehe auf das standart Menü kommt das EA überlastet ist oder so und ich sol les Später nochmal versuchen


----------



## riotmilch (4. Oktober 2010)

Hab mit die Beta jetz auch bei STEAM gezogen, aber da steht das es noch ca 5 Std dauert bis ich da spielen kann Oo


----------



## Necrobutcher (4. Oktober 2010)

Sind die 2. Waffen die es für Rifleman und Soldier gibt auch frei zu schalten oder nur die 3 Extras pro Waffe?


----------



## nulchking (4. Oktober 2010)

Hmmm komisch, bin beim EA Gunclub als ich mich das erste mal angemeldet habe kam auch das ich die M24 freigeschaltet habe doch kann ich sie im MP nicht auswählen?  -.-


----------



## Necrobutcher (4. Oktober 2010)

Jo gibt nur die eine Waffe pro Klasse, und Unlocks bis lvl 6. Kann man im Techtree nachschaun


----------



## Kamrum (4. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Sind die 2. Waffen die es für Rifleman und Soldier gibt auch frei zu schalten oder nur die 3 Extras pro Waffe?


Lässt sich freischalten , habe ich bereits  (Spec Ops - Pumpgun / Assault - MG / etc.) 
In der Beta sind natürlich nicht alle Waffen enthalten die in der Vollversion sein werden


----------



## assko (4. Oktober 2010)

Die fehlermeldung die ich bekomme ist

Connection Interrupted, The EA Servers are not currently available.
Please try again later.

Das kommt bei jedem server.


----------



## Necrobutcher (4. Oktober 2010)

Hm, komisch auf manchen Servern kann ich keine freigeschalteten Sachen auswählen und gibt keine PUnkte etc...


----------



## Kamrum (4. Oktober 2010)

Statement vom Medal of Honor Community Manager Deutschland:


> Um die Serverstabilität zu verbessern, haben wir  uns entschlossen eine Open Beta zu veranstalten! Auftretende Probleme  sind zwar auch in einer Beta unangenehm, geben uns aber die Möglichkeit  vor dem Release zu testen und an Verbesserungen zu arbeiten.
> 
> MfG
> First Animal


----------



## assko (4. Oktober 2010)

Naja die Beta ist bissl spät da können sie nicht mehr viel ändern^^.

Die fehlermeldung die ich bekomme ist

Connection Interrupted, The EA Servers are not currently available.
Please try again later.

Das kommt bei jedem server.


----------



## Kamrum (4. Oktober 2010)

assko schrieb:


> Naja die Beta ist bissl spät da können sie nicht mehr viel ändern^^.
> 
> Die fehlermeldung die ich bekomme ist
> 
> ...


Natürlich , bei der BFBC2 BETA ging das innerhalb von 24 Stunden weit aus besser.  
Diese Probleme werden recht schnell behoben werden , da bin ich zuversichtlich. Ist bei vielen Neuerscheinungen so gewesen und wahrscheinlich auch hier so.


----------



## Silverlake (4. Oktober 2010)

Und bei mir steht, dass sie Technische Probleme haben und ich deswegen nicht spielen kann


----------



## nulchking (4. Oktober 2010)

YouTube - Medal of Honor Gameplay
So lange konnte ich im Durchschnitt zocken bis es matsche war ^^


----------



## assko (4. Oktober 2010)

immerhin besser als bei mir ich konnt noch garnicht zocken weil ich auf keinen server komme mit dieser meldung

Die fehlermeldung die ich bekomme ist

Connection Interrupted, The EA Servers are not currently available.
Please try again later.

Das kommt bei jedem server.


----------



## nulchking (4. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir ist es jetzte ganz tot.
Schade habe mich eigentlich heute auf ein paar runden MoH gefreut...
Nochmal so eine Frage:
Warum haben die Sniper so wenig rückstoß? 
Ich meine mit denen kann man ja Dauerfeuer machen und es verzieht nicht, weil auf den Servern wo ich war rannten 90% der Leute mit diesen doofen Snipern rum oder machten RPG dauerfeuer... -.-


----------



## bLacKk!LLa (4. Oktober 2010)

ich habs bei steam fertig vorausgeladet
aber wenn ich spielen möchte steht da " vorrausladen  ,sie können es am offizelen spieltag spielen" , aber heute ist doch der 4.oktober , ich will es spielen . hab die beta seit samstag instaliert gehabt . kann aber nicht zocken -.-


----------



## Bu11et (4. Oktober 2010)

assko schrieb:


> immerhin besser als bei mir ich konnt noch garnicht zocken weil ich auf keinen server komme mit dieser meldung
> 
> Die fehlermeldung die ich bekomme ist
> 
> ...




Und wie oft willst du das jetzt noch posten ? Das granz schon langsam an Spamming. 
Will sinst noch jemand seine Fehlermeldung beichten ?

Man man man...  seid doch froh, dass das Ganze in der Beta passiert und nicht am Release.


----------



## assko (4. Oktober 2010)

Und eben weil es in der Beta passiert kauf ich mir garnicht erst die Vollversion.


----------



## bLacKk!LLa (4. Oktober 2010)

warum kann ich nicht spielen? habs über steam ? hat noch jemand es über steam geladen und kann nicht spielen :O


----------



## nulchking (4. Oktober 2010)

Weil es bei Steam erst um 19 Uhr freigeschaltet wird soweit ich das weiß...
aber lesen hilft manchmal


----------



## Necrobutcher (4. Oktober 2010)

assko schrieb:


> Und eben weil es in der Beta passiert kauf ich mir garnicht erst die Vollversion.



Hahaha, was ne bescheuerte Aussage.

€: Nun sind die Server wohl ganz tot


----------



## Kamrum (4. Oktober 2010)

@assko : Sowas hab ich wirklich noch nie gehört.

Gerade weil es eine Beta gibt und diese Probleme frühzeitig erkannt werden können , sollte man davon ausgehen das am Release alles rund läuft oder zumindest runder


----------



## assko (4. Oktober 2010)

Was ist daran bescheuert?
Das Game kommt in 10Tagen was wollen die da noch groß ändern?
Die Beta läuft nicht wie sie soll warum soll dann die Vollversion gut laufen?

Und ich sag nur Bad Company 2 da lief es ja auch rund ironie off.


----------



## HolySh!t (4. Oktober 2010)

Mhh hab mich die ganze Zeit in der Schule drauf gefreut ne Runde Beta zu zocken und jz sin die Server nich da :/
Naja egal mal hoffen das ich es heute noch spielen kann


----------



## Necrobutcher (4. Oktober 2010)

Man kann ja zum Glück nicht am Release Day ein kleinen Hotfix übern Updater nachschieben oder so...

Aber im Ernst, ein Spiel nicht zu kaufen weil die Beta nicht richtig läuft ist einfach nur bescheuert. Dann dürfte man kein Spiel kaufen.


----------



## nulchking (4. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Man kann ja zum Glück nicht am Release Day ein kleinen Hotfix übern Updater nachschieben oder so...
> 
> Aber im Ernst, ein Spiel nicht zu kaufen weil die Beta nicht richtig läuft ist einfach nur bescheuert. Dann dürfte man kein Spiel kaufen.



Hängt mit Sicherheit alles in Rumänien fest  

Jop das finde ich auch etwas affig, weil eine BETA sagt eigentlich gar nischt über das "richtige" Spiel aus....


----------



## Necrobutcher (4. Oktober 2010)

Hab irgendwie das Gefühl manche Leute denken man könnte nichts mehr verbessern weil die DVDs schon alle gebrannt sind^^


----------



## nulchking (4. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Hab irgendwie das Gefühl manche Leute denken man könnte nichts mehr verbessern weil die DVDs schon alle gebrannt sind^^




Im Notfall könnten sie den Release ja noch nach hinten legen abder da würden andere ja wieder heulen..


----------



## Kamrum (4. Oktober 2010)

nulchking schrieb:


> Im Notfall könnten sie den Release ja noch nach hinten legen abder da würden andere ja wieder heulen..


Glaube ich nicht , auf den letzten Drücker wäre das wirklich Peinlich.
Außerdem , wenn die DVD's bereits in Produktion sind , wird sich da nichts mehr ändern.


----------



## Rizzard (4. Oktober 2010)

Im Endeffekt kommt wieder so ein Day-One-Patch, wie es schon bei BC2 der Fall war.


----------



## nulchking (4. Oktober 2010)

Juhuuu es geht wieder


----------



## Rizzard (4. Oktober 2010)

So, endlich Feierabend und endlich ne Runde zocken?

Pustekuchen, der connectet ja auf keinen einzigen Server. Sobald ich auf Spiel beitreten gehe, passiert überhaupt nichts.

Hoffentlich komm ich irgend wann heute auf wenigstens einen Server drauf.


----------



## assko (4. Oktober 2010)

Tja dann geht es dir wie mir^^


----------



## HolySh!t (4. Oktober 2010)

So grade endlich spielen können nach 3min schon wieder vom Server geschmissen, aber egal wenn der MP immer so viel Spaß macht wie die 3min Spielzeit grade is das Ding zu 101% gekauft


----------



## assko (4. Oktober 2010)

Hab grad mal 100 Server durchgeklickt und bekomme immer noch diese Meldung hoffe sie machen bald was.


----------



## Necrobutcher (4. Oktober 2010)

Scheint stabil zu laufen... bei mir zumindestens


----------



## HolySh!t (4. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Scheint stabil zu laufen... bei mir zumindestens


Dachte ich auch bis grade


----------



## Necrobutcher (4. Oktober 2010)

Also ich zock hier seit sicher 7 Runden ohne einmal vom Server geflogen zu sein.

Was kommt denn bei der 3. Scorestreak also die 175? War grad bei 170 dann war die Runde rum


----------



## Cyron78 (4. Oktober 2010)

So hab eben mal getestet.. über Steam kein erfolg.. aber der Beta client geht. Hab bei 4players geladen, der läd schnell..

Eindruck ist brachial.. der Sound ist gut -fürs spielempfinden...


----------



## nulchking (4. Oktober 2010)

Auf welchen Servern spielt ihr denn?


----------



## Xtreme (4. Oktober 2010)

hat noch jmd probleme mit punkbuster?

immer wenn ich zum server connecten will sagt er ich muss es installieren, obwohl es installiert ist? ich kann auch das spiel nicht hinzufügen bei punkbuster


----------



## Necrobutcher (4. Oktober 2010)

Der der sich grad anbietet 

Kannst ja mal adden -> Necrobutcher ;D


----------



## Cyron78 (4. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir ging nur Automatische Verbindung.

Der PB hat sich bei der Spielinstallation mit installiert.. vorrausgestzt des Häckchen gesetzt als die Frage kam.


----------



## Shooter (4. Oktober 2010)

Also irgendwie ist das Spiel zu träge........


----------



## Acid (4. Oktober 2010)

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich dx11 aktivieren?

ich denke ich muss in der InstallationData datei etwäs ändern aber keinen plan was?


----------



## assko (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich komm immer noch nicht auf die Server.


----------



## Necrobutcher (4. Oktober 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Also irgendwie ist das Spiel zu träge........



Also irgendwas machst du falsch.


----------



## shiwa77 (4. Oktober 2010)

Wenn jemand Bock hat die Beta zu spielen:
AzuDemF


----------



## Necrobutcher (4. Oktober 2010)

Ouh man wär sicher schon Lvl 10000 aber muss ja erst alle 3 Klassen alles freischalten ;D

Wie hoch ist denn euer Skill? Jetzt beim Sniper leveln sinkt er wieder


----------



## assko (4. Oktober 2010)

Naja für heute geb ich es auf bekomme immer och die Fehlermeldung

Connection Interrupted, The EA Servers are not currently available.
Please try again later.

Das kommt bei jedem server. 

Hab langsam das gefühl das ich der einzige bin der nicht zocken kann.


----------



## Cyron78 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab selten meine volle motivation.. so wie eben.. 14 kills/ 1 Tode. Aber weil ichs mal wieder hinterrücks geschafft hab.. ahaha..

Geht schon mal schneller als immer dieses BC2 und kommt auch besser..

Ich hab nur selten Probs mit der Verbindung.. hab Telekom, dsl 16000 und nen Speedport 200 also Kabelgebundenes Modem.


----------



## NukeEliminator (4. Oktober 2010)

Hab das Spiel auch grad 1,5 Stunden gespielt, und dabei hat es mich nur ein mal aus dem Server gescmissen, musste dann aber ca 3 min warten bis ich überhaupt wieder auf einen Server gekommen bin.
Für eine Beta läufts jetzt aber schon recht gut finde ich.
Das Spiel selber läuft bei mir auch total flüssig, da gibts nichts auszusetzen, aber es ist meiner Meinung nach etwas träger als CoD MW2 und man bekommt etwas weniger Feedback wenn man einen Gegner trifft, bzw selbst getroffen wird. Da kann man schlecht orten woher der Schuss kommt, ist aber vielleicht auch Gewöhnungssache.
Die Waffen haben mir außerdem immernoch zu wenig Rückstoß (Ok, in CoD haben sie auch nicht wirklich viel mehr).

Im großen und ganzen gefällt mir das Spiel besser als BC2, weil da die Maps so riesig sind und man erst mal ne Minute rumlaufen muss um einen Gegner zu sehen, aber etwas schlechter als MW2.
Ich werd mir das Spiel wohl auf jeden Fall kaufen weil es sich einfach wieder etwas anders spielt und ich wieder was zum Freischalten habe

Außerdem kommt ja noch der SP auf den ich schon gespannt bin


----------



## HolySh!t (4. Oktober 2010)

Jo ich kann jz auch endlich spielen ohne gekicked zu werden 
Ich finde auch das das Spiel etwas träger als COD is, aber schaden tut es dem Spiel nich 

Weiß eigentlich jmd ob man seine MP Punkte noch hat wenn man das Spiel rausgekommen is und man sich mit dem gleichen Login einloggt?


----------



## Necrobutcher (4. Oktober 2010)

Also wo ist das Spiel denn träge? Extrem kleiner Raum, kurze Spawnzeiten, kurze Einnahmezeiten... action pur.


----------



## nulchking (4. Oktober 2010)

Also das spiel ist eigentlich der letzte Dreck...
Man kriegt nur AutoSnipers umme Köppe gejagt und ist machtlos wenn die Teams unausgeglichen sind und mein einfach nur überrannt wird.
In meinen Augen hat Dice den Multiplayer total versaut, die Waffen haben keinen Rückstoß, die Ami Waffen metzeln alles weg und das reinste Raketengespamme da man nun wirklich endlos Muni hat


----------



## Cyron78 (4. Oktober 2010)

Man muß nuur schnell sein.. sonst machts Fun weil es direkter rüberkommt alls die andern Zocks alle.

Mw2 is lahm dagegen.. ^^

Dieser Sound.. einfach brutal..


----------



## Necrobutcher (4. Oktober 2010)

So alles freigespielt, Skill über 2000 genug für heute... oder nicht? Werd morgen gleich beim Dealer anrufen und die PEGI Version bestellen


----------



## Cyron78 (4. Oktober 2010)

Skill 752 in ein und ner halben Stunde.. also durchschnitt ^^


----------



## Shooter (4. Oktober 2010)

Werde mir morgen nochmal die Beta genauer anschauen..... 

Was mir im Spiel nur fehlt ist halt so einiges aus CoD. 

Wie z.b mal eine Killcam (wenigstens im normalen Modus) 

Ich stehe jetzt zwischen Black Ops und Medal of Honor. 
Eine schwere entscheidung wie ich finde...... 

Black Ops hat halt viel mehrere Spielmodi, mehr Waffen, Ränke & Titel usw. 
Medal of Honor ist ebend nur Draufballern, alle Waffen freischalten und Ränke weiter hochleveln. 

Schade das es keine Beta von Black Ops gibt *;*


----------



## Cyron78 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich tendiere auch mehr zu Cod7 aber hier und jetzt macht die Beta fun..  Vielleicht nen Lückenfüller bis Cod.. -.-


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Oktober 2010)

Endlich hat der scheiß Server wieder verbindung  SVD!!! Absolute Lieblingswaffe 20:7 Stat und dann fängt PB an rumzumucken. Die Grafik ist natürlich geil = und 0 Lags. Ich werds mir auf jeden Fall kaufen, wobei ich den Verdacht habe da cheaten ein paar. 25:0 in jeder RUnde halte ich doch für Unrealistisch


----------



## Wendigo (5. Oktober 2010)

Habe keine Verbindungsprobleme, aber das Spiel ist doch eher naja. Habe BC2 und das reicht auch.


----------



## Cyron78 (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab die gleichen kleinen lags wie in Bc2 -.-
Bei 2 gtx470 sollte es daran nicht liegen, oder die kleinere Spreicheranbindung der Karten ist schuld.. !?


----------



## Rizzard (5. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> So alles freigespielt, Skill über 2000 genug für heute... oder nicht? Werd morgen gleich beim Dealer anrufen und die PEGI Version bestellen


 
Werd heut abend auch mal mein Glück versuchen. Gestern konnte ich keine Punkte einfahren, da es mich ständig raus geschmissen hat.

Vielleicht läufts heut abend schon stabiler.


----------



## Xtreme (5. Oktober 2010)

hab gestern Glück gehabt, erst nur Server gefunden die voll waren und dann einen ganz leeren. war dann mit einem Kollegen drauf und dann war er auch recht schnell voll! das spiel ansich gefällt mir gut, allerdings fehlt Autobalancing, und einige Waffen sind zu stark, Sound ist der Hammer im game


----------



## n1salat (5. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab auf high settings um  die 30 fps.. schon ziemlich mau eigentlich... aber gut..
ansonsten.. find ich isses nix besonderes... finde aber das waffenhandling gut! Schnelles Spiel... jedoch naja.. nix besonderes.. leider... hoffentlich ist der SP gut... und mit dem bloom hat man es mal wieder enorm übertrieben ^^


----------



## Necrobutcher (5. Oktober 2010)

Hm ich komm auf 60-80 

Das mit dem bloom stimmt leider


----------



## Eckism (5. Oktober 2010)

Welche Version kauft ihr?
Limited oder Tier 1 Edition?
Ich verstehe den Unterschied nicht!


----------



## Necrobutcher (5. Oktober 2010)

Tier 1 hat noch 2 oder 3 Extras mehr.


----------



## TheArival (5. Oktober 2010)

Medal of Honor kommt ja hier in Deutschland geschnitten raus:



> Damit das in die Diskussionen geratene Actionspiel überhaupt in Deutschland erscheinen kann, musste Publisher Electronic Arts die deutsche Fassung von Medal of Honor stark modifizieren. Laut Electronic Arts wurden folgende Änderungen vorgenommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt lautet meine Frage, was ist besser, soll ich mir die Geschnittene oder die Ungeschnittene Version kaufen , was kauft ihr denn ?

Welche guten Shops könnt ihr mir Empfehlen, habe da nämlich keine Ahnung von wo man Ungeschnittene (Uncut) Spiele kaufe kann und wo der Händler auch noch vertauenswürdig ist , keine abzocke etc...


----------



## Eckism (5. Oktober 2010)

TheArival schrieb:


> Medal of Honor kommt ja hier in Deutschland geschnitten raus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Medal of Honor [AT PEGI] (uncut, inkl. Zugang zur Battlefield 3-Beta): Pc: Amazon.de: Games

Die hab ich genommen! Tier 1-Edition
Natürlich nur, wenn du 18 Jahre oder älter bist!!!
Nicht das du uns noch Amok läufst....


----------



## Dustin91 (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mit Scharfschütze jetzt so ne halbe h gespielt, und logischerweise auch im Freischaltungsbaum das Zielfernrohr ( das neuere, Stufe 3 ) quasi frei, aber auf der Waffe ist das nicht drauf, und auch im Klasseneditor kann ich es nicht draufmachen. Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## Necrobutcher (5. Oktober 2010)

Bei manchen Servern kann man nichts editieren, und bekommt auch keine Punkte obwohl sie ranked sind...


----------



## TheArival (5. Oktober 2010)

Eckism schrieb:


> Medal of Honor [AT PEGI] (uncut, inkl. Zugang zur Battlefield 3-Beta): Pc: Amazon.de: Games
> 
> Die hab ich genommen! Tier 1-Edition
> Natürlich nur, wenn du 18 Jahre oder älter bist!!!
> Nicht das du uns noch Amok läufst....



nö, bin schon volljährig .

Dann werde ich mir auch die Tier 1 Edition kaufen.

Wisst ihr ob GameStop auch Medal of Honor Uncut anbietet ?.


----------



## Cyron78 (5. Oktober 2010)

Amazon bietet doch auch diese Usk kacke an.. hier bestellt man:

GamesOnly.at - Der Gameshop für Xbox 360, PS3, PC, Wii, PSP & More


----------



## A.N.D.I. (5. Oktober 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich hab mit Scharfschütze jetzt so ne halbe h gespielt, und logischerweise auch im Freischaltungsbaum das Zielfernrohr ( das neuere, Stufe 3 ) quasi frei, aber auf der Waffe ist das nicht drauf, und auch im Klasseneditor kann ich es nicht draufmachen. Was mach ich falsch?



Beim Klasseneditor gibt es es am unteren Rand eine Schaltfläche "Speichern".


----------



## nulchking (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab kein Bock mehr auf das Spiel und will es auch gar nicht mehr haben.
Bin nur am sterben, egal was ich oder ob ich was mache 
Alleine das die Deppen bei Dice wirklich zum Teil den gleichen Müll wie bei BC2 fabrieziert hat ist dieses Entwicklungsstudio für mich erstmal Geschichte


----------



## Necrobutcher (5. Oktober 2010)

Tzja wenn mans nicht kannn... muss man nich übers Spiel meckern


----------



## nulchking (5. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Tzja wenn mans nicht kannn... muss man nich übers Spiel meckern


Woher willst du wissen das ich nicht spielen kann? 
Echt lächerlich von dir....


----------



## A.N.D.I. (5. Oktober 2010)

nulchking schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Bock mehr auf das Spiel und will es auch gar nicht mehr haben.
> Bin nur am sterben, egal was ich oder ob ich was mache
> Alleine das die Deppen bei Dice wirklich zum Teil den gleichen Müll wie bei BC2 fabrieziert hat ist dieses Entwicklungsstudio für mich erstmal Geschichte



Die Spawnpoints sind bescheiden platziert. Da müsste man noch nachbessern. Ich finde das Spiel in Ordnung. Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob ich MoH oder BC2 kaufen soll. Bei MoH hoffe ich ja auf eine sehr gute Story. BC2 hat einen tollen Multiplayer. Ich weiß es nicht...


----------



## Curry (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich und ein Kollege finden überhaupt keine Server!
Da kommt kein "Connection Interuppted" oder sonst was, sodern es tauchen überhaupt keine Server auf.

Fazit: -SUPER-

Ich habe genau 1Tag Zeit und die Beta zu testen, und es läuft nicht.
Warum freuen sich Menschen auf EA Spiele?


----------



## Dustin91 (5. Oktober 2010)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Beim Klasseneditor gibt es es am unteren Rand eine Schaltfläche "Speichern".


Jo, das weiß ich ja, aber irgendwie ist bei Zielfernrohr immer Standard.
Und ich kann das auch net anwählen und tauschen, so wie z.b. mit der M24 und M21.


----------



## nulchking (5. Oktober 2010)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Die Spawnpoints sind bescheiden platziert. Da müsste man noch nachbessern. Ich finde das Spiel in Ordnung. Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob ich MoH oder BC2 kaufen soll. Bei MoH hoffe ich ja auf eine sehr gute Story. BC2 hat einen tollen Multiplayer. Ich weiß es nicht...



Du findest nur das die Spawnpoints dumm sind`? 


Die Waffen haben null Rückstoß, die meisten campen genauso wie bei BC2 nur mit der Sniper und bewegen ihre fetten Popos nicht nach vorne und das die Karten für meinen Geschmack zu klein sind, kann daran liegen das ich von BC2 anderen gewohnt bin aber das sich 12 durch eine enge Lücke quetschen sollen


----------



## Eckism (5. Oktober 2010)

Curry schrieb:


> Ich und ein Kollege finden überhaupt keine Server!
> Da kommt kein "Connection Interuppted" oder sonst was, sodern es tauchen überhaupt keine Server auf.
> 
> Fazit: -SUPER-
> ...



Geh einfach zu "Spielersuche", dann geht's!
Hat er beim ersten Mal bei mir auch gemacht, dass das Spiel keine Server findet.


----------



## Shooter (5. Oktober 2010)

nulchking schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Bock mehr auf das Spiel und will es auch gar nicht mehr haben.
> Bin nur am sterben, egal was ich oder ob ich was mache
> Alleine das die Deppen bei Dice wirklich zum Teil den gleichen Müll wie bei BC2 fabrieziert hat ist dieses Entwicklungsstudio für mich erstmal Geschichte




Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung... 

Irgendwie finde ich das Spiel total beschissen


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (5. Oktober 2010)

MoH ist ja leichter als Moorhuhn. Die Gegner fallen ja schon fast von alleine um. Grauenvoll!
Ich bleib lieber bei BC2. Da muss man wenigstens noch ein bisschen was können.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Oktober 2010)

MoH macht auf der einen Seite zwar Fun, aber auch nicht auf Dauer. Langzeitmotivation sehe ich hier keine.

Ein Vollpreis-MP Game ist es meines Erachtens nicht, eine Ablöse von BC2 schon garnicht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Oktober 2010)

*@ $Lil Phil$*

Ich erachte es als "skillvoller" schneller und präziser zu aimen, als wie bei BC2 n ganzes Magazin in den Gegner zu pumpen und der steht immer noch *gähn*


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (5. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man mit dem Recoil in BC2 umgehen kann, ist ein Gegner nach 4-5 Schuss down - und das nicht nur bei Lamer-Waffen wie der AN-94. 
Zumal es in jedem Shooter auf Schnelligkeit und Präzision ankommt.


----------



## Bu11et (5. Oktober 2010)

Ja Nulch das haste bei BC2 am anfang auch gesagt . Sobald bei dir nix geht ist das Game immer schuld  ich kann das wohl beurteilen. 
Mir passen hier und da einige Dinge auch nicht. Aber das meiste davon kann sich noch ändern, wenn genug Spieler sichdarüber einig sind. Aber das andere besser sind und sich darüber aufzuregen bzw. das Spiel dafür verantwortlich zu machen... das ist das lächerliche an der Sache  .

Ich für meinen Teil weiß auch nicht so recht, was ich davon halten soll. Das Tempo ist etwas anders als bei BC2, was einbischen Schwung bringt. Aber sobald man ein schlechtes Team erwischt, wo jeder sein Ding durchzieht und allen zeigen will wie toll die mit der Sniper campen können, um ihre KD zu puschen... dann verliert das Game schnell an Klasse .


----------



## Schnibbel (5. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwie bietet das Game keine Abwechslung um mich auf längere Zeit zu motivieren. Also abwarten bis es in der Pyramide für nen 10er auftaucht und dann den SP zocken.
Am 22. kommt ja Fallout NV, da kann ich auf MoH gut und gerne verzichten


----------



## Rizzard (5. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich erachte es als "skillvoller" schneller und präziser zu aimen, als wie bei BC2 n ganzes Magazin in den Gegner zu pumpen und der steht immer noch *gähn*



In so einem Fall kann man sich ja für Hardcore-Server entscheiden.


----------



## STSLeon (5. Oktober 2010)

Nach einem kurzen Test (halbe Stunde)

Viele Sniper, die aber zum großen Teil durch das Gelände bedingt sind. Auch die nervigen Typen mit Panzerfaust vs. Infanterie sind wieder aufgetaucht. Was mir gefällt, trotz des hohen Spieltempos kann ich nicht einfach über das offene Gelände rennen. Singleplayerdemo wäre mir lieber gewesen. Über einen Kauf entscheide ich kurzfristig. Setting gefällt mir besser als BC2


----------



## HolySh!t (5. Oktober 2010)

Wie findet ihr immer dei ganzen Sniper und Raketenwerfertypen?
Ich wurd jz so nach 1,5std Spielzeit max 4mal von ner Sniper gekilled und kein mal von nem Raketenwerfen o0
Naja egal....

Mir is heute aufgefallen, bei der Map für Sektorenkontrolle: Ich glaub die haben meinen lieblings Busch rausgefixed. 
Der is nur noch auf manchen Servern da :/


----------



## Bu11et (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich will ja das Game nicht vor dem Release schön reden aber meint ihr nicht, dass ihr etwas zu viel von der Beta erwartet? Was soll den eine *Beta* an Langzeitmotivation bieten? Jedem ist doch klar, dass man nur einen kleinen Bruchteil des gesamten MP zu verfügung steht.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (5. Oktober 2010)

Die Beta hat mir gezeigt, dass mich der MoH MP überhaupt nicht motiviert - nicht mal auf kurze Zeit.


----------



## Eckism (5. Oktober 2010)

So'n Tempo hatte ich bei Unreal Tournament 2003 (hieß das so?) das letzte Mal!Bin dann zur Battlefield-Reihe gewechselt, weil's da ruhiger und Taktischer ist.
Und jetzt wird MoH auch noch so Flott....

Aber so schnell wie Doom 3 Arena ist es zum Glück nicht!


----------



## Cyron78 (6. Oktober 2010)

Macht immer noch spaß.. da fehlt nur noch der Splatter. Son schnelles Spiel mit verfetzenden Körpern ist dann noch interessanter ^^


----------



## Shooter (6. Oktober 2010)

Eckism schrieb:


> So'n Tempo hatte ich bei Unreal Tournament 2003 (hieß das so?) das letzte Mal!Bin dann zur Battlefield-Reihe gewechselt, weil's da ruhiger und Taktischer ist.
> Und jetzt wird MoH auch noch so Flott....
> 
> Aber so schnell wie Doom 3 Arena ist es zum Glück nicht!



Schonmal CoD gespielt ?! 

Dagegen kommt nicht mal son unreal tournament mit


----------



## Torben74 (6. Oktober 2010)

Hi wäre schön wenn ich das auch mal spielen könnte der verbindet mich erst garnicht mit den Servern.kotz brech.
das nervt.freut man sich darauf und nix funzt.


----------



## LOGIC (6. Oktober 2010)

Das spiel macht nun echt spaß !! Werd es mir sicherlich holen. Läuft auch butter weich und hatte keine Performance einbrüche. Mal sehen wie der SP teil wird


----------



## Necrobutcher (6. Oktober 2010)

4Players 4on4 Turnier | Medal of Honor

Hätte wer Lust da mitzumachen? Bin leider alleine und kenne auch keinen der da zockt


----------



## Eckism (6. Oktober 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Schonmal CoD gespielt ?!
> 
> Dagegen kommt nicht mal son unreal tournament mit



Neee!
Hab ich in den Videos schon gesehen, dass das so böse schnell ist.


----------



## HolySh!t (6. Oktober 2010)

Eckism schrieb:


> So'n Tempo hatte ich bei Unreal Tournament 2003 (hieß das so?) das letzte Mal!


Wie spielsen du UT o0
Also bei mir geht UT3 mindestens 3mal schneller zur sache.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Oktober 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Schonmal CoD gespielt ?!
> 
> Dagegen kommt nicht mal son unreal tournament mit


 DAS wage ich mal aber gewaltig zu bezweifeln.


----------



## DrSin (6. Oktober 2010)

Mh also der Unterscheid zur Open Beta im Verlgeich zur Cloesed Beta ist ja mal riesig.
Die Closed war crap, aber jetzt geht es doch, wird wohl doch geholt das Game


----------



## Bu11et (6. Oktober 2010)

Weiß einer, ob alles nach der beta gelöscht sein wird? Ich meine der"Soldat" und die freigeschateten dinge? Hab das nämlich nicht mitbekommen.
Wäre cool, vllt schaf ich dann einen Soldaten mit meinem Nick zu erstellen. Dummerweiße wird der Name oft verwendet und ist in allen Spielen vergeben -.-.


----------



## Cyron78 (6. Oktober 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Das spiel macht nun echt spaß !! Werd es mir sicherlich holen. Läuft auch butter weich und hatte keine Performance einbrüche. Mal sehen wie der SP teil wird


 
Ok.. nen neues Mainboard ist unterwegs.. und wenn das nicht hilft gibs auch eine gtx480..Bezüglich meinen kleinen "laggerreinen"

Es ist wird Winter und ich brauch nen Tapetenwechsel..


----------



## Shooter (6. Oktober 2010)

Übrigens wird die beta um einen Tag verlängert.


----------



## Bu11et (6. Oktober 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Übrigens wird die beta um einen Tag verlängert.



Quelle?


----------



## nulchking (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab nur irgendwas Gerüchteweise im EA Forum gelesen, News spuckt Google dazu nicht aus

Bzw.:
Habe mal das FOV auf 90 Hochgeschraubt, spielt sich in meinen Augen schon ganz anders aber dieses ganze gesnipere stört dennoch extrem


----------



## A.N.D.I. (6. Oktober 2010)

nulchking schrieb:


> Ich hab nur irgendwas Gerüchteweise im EA Forum gelesen, News spuckt Google dazu nicht aus
> 
> Bzw.:
> Habe mal das FOV auf 90 Hochgeschraubt, spielt sich in meinen Augen schon ganz anders aber dieses ganze gesnipere stört dennoch extrem



Die ganzen Sniper sind ziemlich nervig. Bei der Map mit dem verschneiten Gebirge ist es echt schlimm. Sogar die eigenen Teamkameraden sind nur am snipern und nur 2 Typen rennen los, um den Heli zu sichern. Die haben natürlich keine Chance im Kugelhagel der gegnerischen Sniper. Das macht keinen Spaß. Ich werde wohl BC2 kaufen.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Oktober 2010)

*hust* *schäm* Ich bin auch einer von den Snipern, aber einer der in der Rangliste immer ganz oben steht, falls mich jemand mal Ingame sieht, ich heiß genau gleich wie hier im Forum.
Sum Up MoH:
Super Standard Sniper (SVD,M21) und beschißen* "Erweiterungssniper" (SV-98, M24) die sind total unpräzise und man muss nach jedem Schuss nachladen, Grafik Top Alles auf Max und 8x MSAA und nichts ruckelt . Komische sonder Attacken "Mörserangriff" etc (weiß jemand wie man das einsetzt?). Und wirklich zu viele Cheater, vorhin hatte einer 50:3 *rofl*


----------



## Rizzard (6. Oktober 2010)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Die ganzen Sniper sind ziemlich nervig.



Das Problem mit den Snipern gibts bei BC2 genau so. Ist wie ne Plage.
Manchmal wünschte ich mir wirklich ein paar Server, bei denen Sniper verboten sind.




Wa1lock schrieb:


> Komische sonder Attacken "Mörserangriff" etc (weiß jemand wie man das einsetzt?)



Drück mal "5".


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Oktober 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den Snipern gibts bei BC2 genau so. Ist wie ne Plage.
> Manchmal wünschte ich mir wirklich ein paar Server, bei denen Sniper verboten sind.


Gibts bei BF:H das nennt sich Limited Commando Server


Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Drück mal "5"


Thx ich werds probieren


----------



## nulchking (6. Oktober 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den Snipern gibts bei BC2 genau so. Ist wie ne Plage.
> Manchmal wünschte ich mir wirklich ein paar Server, bei denen Sniper verboten sind.



Hab ich auch mal vorgeschlagen doch da wird ja gleich gesagt das niemand das Spiel dann kaufen würde 

Am liebsten wäre mir eine Limitierung der Sniper auf 4 Mann oder so, das halt nicht alle damit "rumnooben" können


----------



## HolySh!t (6. Oktober 2010)

Was sindn eure Rekorde so an Punkte in einer Runde, ich will mal sehen wo ich so steh und hoff das ich nich Schlußlicht bei PCGH bin 

Also mein Rekord war einmal als Spec Ops der Tali...ah ne OPFOR(so will ich aber auch nich bezeichnet werden, wäre ich einer der Taliban. Man tausche mal O gegen E...) mit 375 Punkte.
War stolz wie sons noch wer, weil ich eher so Durchschnitt in Shooter bin und dann sah das der beste Ami 260 Punkte hatte und der 2. beste OPFOR 200 

So und jz sagt mal an ;p


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Oktober 2010)

535 Punkte in der Schneerunde wo ich um nulchking zu zitieren "rumgenoobt" habe 
Edit: Auch mit Taliba*, ich weigere mich "Opfor" zu nennen


----------



## HolySh!t (6. Oktober 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> 535 Punkte in der Schneerunde wo ich um nulchking zu zitieren "rumgenoobt" habe
> Edit: Auch mit Taliba*, ich weigere mich "Opfor" zu nennen


Nich schlecht, achja mein Rekord war auf Kunar-Basis, ich hasse die Schneemao


----------



## Eckism (6. Oktober 2010)

410 Punkte war das höchste!

Normalerweise geigel ich aber so um die 100-200 Punkte rum, manchmal auch unter 100....


----------



## Bull56 (6. Oktober 2010)

die EA server sind irgendwie net zu erreichen...


----------



## nulchking (6. Oktober 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> 535 Punkte in der Schneerunde wo ich um nulchking zu zitieren "rumgenoobt" habe
> Edit: Auch mit Taliba*, ich weigere mich "Opfor" zu nennen



Ich finds nicht schlimm wenn man snipert, ich meine das die meisten dann an einer Stelle hocken und nichts tun.
Mal Snipere ich auch, bin dann aber meistens vorne mitdabei und verrecke


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Oktober 2010)

nulchking schrieb:


> Ich finds nicht schlimm wenn man snipert, ich meine das die meisten dann an einer Stelle hocken und nichts tun.
> Mal Snipere ich auch, bin dann aber meistens vorne mitdabei und verrecke


Ich campe solange bis ich keine Gegner mehr sehe, dann gehe ich zur nächsten Posi. Ja als Sniper ist es ******* weil die anderen mit ihren SMGs und MGs eigentlich genauso gut Snipen können, da die viel zu Präzise sind und zu viel Damage auf lange Strecken machen. Außerdem hat es da irgenwelche Glitches das die wenn die auf dich schießen, dich die Kugeln auch hinter Steine "verfolgen" also trotzdem treffen.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Oktober 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Nich schlecht, achja mein Rekord war auf Kunar-Basis, ich hasse die Schneemao


Thx hab schon ein bissel Übung im snipen, da ich in jedem Game wos geht mit Sniper spiele 
Edit: Ups Sry für Doppelpost. Kann man die löschen???


----------



## HolySh!t (6. Oktober 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Außerdem hat es da irgenwelche Glitches das die wenn die auf dich schießen, dich die Kugeln auch hinter Steine "verfolgen" also trotzdem treffen.


Ja is mir auch schon des öfteren aufgefallen.
Sowohl als Täter und Opfer, das die Kugel durch Wände/Steine das "Opfer" treffen respektabel man denkt man is in Sicherheit und wird getroffen


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Oktober 2010)

Scheint wohl ein Glitch zu sein, genau wie in BF:H da kann man mit Pistolen durch Wände durchießen und nicht getroffen werden, oder mit einem Auto hinter ein Haus mit Berg dahinter "fallen" so das man in das Haus reinkommt, daraus kann man dann schießen aber nicht getroffen werden auch nicht durch TNT etc.
Mich kotzt das ziemlich an das man obwohl man abhaut trotzdem abkratzt, weil schließlich kann man ja eingentlich nichts mehr machen.


----------



## HolySh!t (6. Oktober 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Scheint wohl ein Glitch zu sein, genau wie in BF:H da kann man mit Pistolen durch Wände durchießen und nicht getroffen werden, oder mit einem Auto hinter ein Haus mit Berg dahinter "fallen" so das man in das Haus reinkommt, daraus kann man dann schießen aber nicht getroffen werden auch nicht durch TNT etc.
> Mich kotzt das ziemlich an das man obwohl man abhaut trotzdem abkratzt, weil schließlich kann man ja eingentlich nichts mehr machen.


Jo das mit BF:H kenn ich.
Hab das lange gespielt und is auch der einzige "Shooter" in dem ich immer Top3 bin.
Na gut jz bei der MOH Beta bin ich auch immer Top3, aber ich glaub das kommt weil jeder gleichzeitig mit mit angefangen is.
Sons dauerts bei mir immer so ehm 1-2 Monate ehe ich mal was in nem Shooter aufe Kette bekomm


----------



## Cash (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde mir das Spiel nicht kaufen, da ich finde ,dass die Maps sehr Linear verlaufen und mir das seit BFBC2 keinen Spass mehr macht. Spiele aber erst seit 1 Jahr Ego-Shooter und deshalb würde ich meine Meinung auch nicht überbewerten.
Habe COD4, COD5 und BFBC2 bis jetzt gespielt und BFBC2 ist mein absoluter Favorit, obwohl ich mitlerweile schon einen Skill von 1390 bei MOH habe.(So gut war ich bei einem Shooter noch nie laut K/D)

Ich warte mal auf COD7....

mfg


----------



## GF pAnk (7. Oktober 2010)

wofür giebt es den skill eigentlich. hab gestern nur ne stunde mal angespielt und nach jeder runde giebt es skill zugeschrieben. wenn ich mir die rangliste anschaue werde ich danach befördert oder seh ich das falsch. bei bfbc2 wird der skill abgezogen wenn ich da nur rumgeige.


mfg


----------



## Cash (7. Oktober 2010)

GF pAnk schrieb:


> wofür giebt es den skill eigentlich. hab gestern nur ne stunde mal angespielt und nach jeder runde giebt es skill zugeschrieben. wenn ich mir die rangliste anschaue werde ich danach befördert oder seh ich das falsch. bei bfbc2 wird der skill abgezogen wenn ich da nur rumgeige.
> 
> 
> mfg


 
Stimmt da geb ich dir recht....

Na das Spiel ist nix für mich habs jetzt nochmals gespielt.

mfg


----------



## Hilfesucher (7. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

Weiss einer warum ich im Game nur 1x Anti Anialising machen kann?
GTX 470 + 260.63 Beta Treiber = nur max. 1xAA

Danke


----------



## Bull56 (7. Oktober 2010)

lol-das spiel ist absolut einfach zu hacken... sieht man mal wieder das der punkbuster nur dreck ist der nur leute rauswirft die fair spielen... mich wunderts echt was sich die spieleindustrie wür schwachsinn einfallen lässt...

und aimbots und so nen zeugs kursiert ja auch schon im netz...

bekomme no recoil und spread oder schneller laufen hin durch scipten...wie werde ich hier aber nicht sagen das nicht grad fair ist.

scheiss punkbuster...


----------



## Necrobutcher (7. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab norm. zwischen 400 und 500


----------



## Sixxer (7. Oktober 2010)

Totaler Müll das Spiel. Genau wie die ganze CoD- Reihe. Wenn ich das sehe, da kommst du neu ins Spiel und die Leute hängen schon wieder in den Ecken ab und campen mit dem Sniper. Gehst einen Schritt raus ist es schon vorbei. Ergo: wieder runter von der Platte. Da lieb ich mir mein FEAR oder BLTD.


----------



## Bu11et (7. Oktober 2010)

Leute lass doch das Geflame! Der Sammelthread ist nun wirklich nicht dafür gedacht.
Wenn ihr eure Meinung äußern wollt, dann nutzt die Kommentarfunktion in den entsprechenden  News

@Cash:
Du beurteilst das Spie,l obwohl du grad mal die Beta mit 2 Maps gesehen hast ?

@Sixxer
Da muss ich dir leider zustimmen. Das ist echt frustrierend, wenn man einer der wennigen ist, die die Eigentlichen Ziele der Map verfolgen. Das hackt schon gewaltig am Gamefeeling.
Aber da wiederum muss ich dir wiedersprechen, denn nicht das Spiel an sich ist *******, sondern die Spieler . Und das ist so gut wie in jedem MP-Shooter, dass mindestens die hälfte ihr eigenes Ding durchziehen, stat auf Teamplay zu achten.

Demzufolge finde ich solche Beiträge total sinnfrei . Also bevor man ein Game kritissiert, sollte man vllt vergewissern, obs wirklich am Spiel liegt .


€dit: Hat wer ne Ahnung was das Update (am letzten Tag ) gebracht hat?


----------



## Shooter (7. Oktober 2010)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Totaler Müll das Spiel. Genau wie die ganze CoD- Reihe.




Das ist nur deine Meinung, aber CoD ist wohl trotzdem 100x besser als diese Variante vom Spiel. 

MoH wollte dieses Jahr CoD Black Ops schlagen..... na da lach ich mich doch ins Fäustchen BC2 kommt ja noch ran, aber wenn es um das schnelle unkomplizierte Ballern in Games geht, hat CoD einfach die Nase vorn! 

Wenn ich mir schon die geklauten Killstreaks ansehe 

Nicht mal in Deckung kann man gehen wenn man angeschossen wurde, nein man stirbt nach 2 sek...... die Hitbox zieht total nach. 
Einfach nur schlecht..... und habt ihr euch mal so manche Texturen auf den Karten angesehen?! - 

Abgesehen vom schlechten Gameplay, komischer Grafik und schlechtes Movement, gibt es auch nichts was einen nach 1 Monat am Spiel noch reizen könnte, weiter zu machen. 

In dem neuen CoD gibt es 100 Sachen die einen für Monate beschäftigen, in MoH aber nicht! Da wird nur rumgeballert, man bekommt ohne Ende irgwendwelche Medalien und Killstreaks zugeschossen, und wird vom Sniper total zurück in den Spawn geschossen. 

Also für mich ist das Spiel nur eine billige BC2 Kopie, mit den Versuch das schnelle Gameplay von CoD hinzubekommen


----------



## Bull56 (7. Oktober 2010)

die killboxes sind verdammt lahm ausgelegt!-ich sterbe sogar wenn ich mich hinter einer ecke versteckt habe wenn jemand dann vorbeischießt!!!
zusätzlich brauche ich bei hohen entfernungen meinem gegner in die brust zu schissen und es wird ein headshot angezeigt...
zusätzlich nerven die ganzen campernoobs die in den ecken hängen und auf die anderen warten...
außerdem sind manchmal die spawnpoints ******** und manche haben dann 30 zu 2 abschüsse wenn sie immer baserapen...
außerdem sind die texturen ab und ztu echt dürftig...
und bei hohen grafikeinstellungen sieht das spiel im gebirge extrem unscharf aus und nebelig-deswegen spiele ich mit niedrigster grafik!

manche sachen ärgern mich an dem spiel echt-vor allem manche noobs die nur am campen sind...


----------



## Shooter (7. Oktober 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> die killboxes sind verdammt lahm ausgelegt!-ich sterbe sogar wenn ich mich hinter einer ecke versteckt habe wenn jemand dann vorbeischießt!!!
> zusätzlich brauche ich bei hohen entfernungen meinem gegner in die brust zu schissen und es wird ein headshot angezeigt...
> zusätzlich nerven die ganzen campernoobs die in den ecken hängen und auf die anderen warten...
> außerdem sind manchmal die spawnpoints ******** und manche haben dann 30 zu 2 abschüsse wenn sie immer baserapen...
> ...



Genau meine Meinung! 

Und da soll man einer sagen das Spiel ist gut


----------



## A.N.D.I. (7. Oktober 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den Snipern gibts bei BC2 genau so. Ist wie ne Plage.
> Manchmal wünschte ich mir wirklich ein paar Server, bei denen Sniper verboten sind.



Dafür kann man die Umgebung zerstören. Crysis Wars wird langsam langweilig.



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Gibts bei BF:H das nennt sich Limited Commando Server



Danke, ich werde mal nach diesen Server suchen, wenn ich BC2 gekauft habe.


----------



## HolySh!t (7. Oktober 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> MoH wollte dieses Jahr CoD Black Ops schlagen



Issen CoD schon raus?
Moh is nur ne Beta und keine Demo, ich hoffe du weiß den unterschied zwischen den beiden. Nen Spiel anhand ner Beta einzuschätzen find ich immer so recht schwammig, weil ne Beta nich dazuda is das Spiel von der besten Seite zu demonstrieren, wofür Demos da sind, sondern is ne Beta eher dazu da um dem Team zu helfen das Spiel zu verbessern.
Und wie man hier immer so hört hat sich von der closed zur open beta viel getan.Selber hab ich die closed nicht gespielt.
Also wenn man Moh nach der closed eingeschätzt hätte, wäre die Wertung viel schlechter als nach der open Beta.


----------



## Shooter (7. Oktober 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Issen CoD schon raus?
> Moh is nur ne Beta und keine Demo, ich hoffe du weiß den unterschied zwischen den beiden. Nen Spiel anhand ner Beta einzuschätzen find ich immer so recht schwammig, weil ne Beta nich dazuda is das Spiel von der besten Seite zu demonstrieren, wofür Demos da sind, sondern is ne Beta eher dazu da um dem Team zu helfen das Spiel zu verbessern.
> Und wie man hier immer so hört hat sich von der closed zur open beta viel getan.Selber hab ich die closed nicht gespielt.
> Also wenn man Moh nach der closed eingeschätzt hätte, wäre die Wertung viel schlechter als nach der open Beta.




Jop, aber glaube wohl kaum das sich in 1 Woche noch do drastisch etwas ändern wird.


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Oktober 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Genau meine Meinung!
> 
> Und da soll man einer sagen das Spiel ist gut


Das Spiel ist gut 
Achja und es gibt übrigens so ein tolles Teil, das nennt sich Patch, damit kann man noch die Hitboxes etc verbessern.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Oktober 2010)

Hier schimpen alle nur dauernd über den Multiplayer-Modus, obwohl noch niemand weiß wie der Singleplayer-Part aussieht, also kann noch niemand behaupten, dass das Spiel schlecht ist.


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Oktober 2010)

Da werden ja ohnehin 2 völlig Unterschiedliche Engines verwendet, also von dem her kann man noch nocht über das komplette Spiel herziehn, aber da sehe ich auch das Problem, denn dann muss man auch immer doppelt patchen etc.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Oktober 2010)

Wieso? Bisher war es auch immer so üblich, dass für ein Spiel mal ein Patch für den Singleplayer-Modus, mal für den Multiplayer-Modus erschienen ist.


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Oktober 2010)

Ok ich hatte zugegebener Maßen noch nicht so viele Shooter, aber wenn ich einen hatte dann einen bei dem immer nur 1 Patch für beides nötig war


----------



## Shooter (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich kaufe aber kein Spiel das 54€ kostet nur um 6 Stunden die Kampagne zu zocken.......


----------



## Two-Face (7. Oktober 2010)

Das Spiel kostet keine 54€, nicht mal die Tier-1-Edition.


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Oktober 2010)

Ähmm 54€? Das kostet bei Amazon mit 5€ Code von PCGH nur 45€ und dazu hast dann noch ein Battlefield 3 Beta Code und die Tier 1 Waffen.


----------



## Shooter (7. Oktober 2010)

Woher hast du denn die Preise die im Mediamarkt/Saturn und co ?


----------



## Two-Face (7. Oktober 2010)

Wer für das Spiel 54€ bezahlt, weil er sich die falschen Preise angesehen hat, ist selber schuld.


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Oktober 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Woher hast du denn die Preise die im Mediamarkt/Saturn und co ?


Jetzt bitte nocheinmal in normalem Deutsch. Ich hab jetzt verstanden das ich sagen soll woher ich die Preise habe? Die hab ich wie oben gesagt von der PCGH Main mit Gutschein Code und link zu Amazon


----------



## Shooter (7. Oktober 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Jetzt bitte nocheinmal in normalem Deutsch. Ich hab jetzt verstanden das ich sagen soll woher ich die Preise habe? Die hab ich wie oben gesagt von der PCGH Main mit Gutschein Code und link zu Amazon



Das ist richtig. 

Nur rede ich nicht von Amazon....... 

Sondern von Mediamarkt und co. all das, was es draußen auf der Welt gibt, nicht nur im Internet 
Und ich denke die Preise kann man jetzt noch nicht wissen, also die behauptung das es nicht wie jeder neue Titel 54€ kostet ist schwachsinn!


----------



## Two-Face (7. Oktober 2010)

Seit wann kostet jeder neue Titel denn 54€? Und da man es, wie du sagst, noch nicht wissen kann, ist deine Behauptung damit genauso schwachsinnig.
Ich glaube, du kaufst bei den falschen Stellen ein.


----------



## Bull56 (7. Oktober 2010)

.....................................


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Oktober 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> ich werde mir das spiel eh am dienstag holen um es zu spielen und zu modden und schließlich zu hacks zu machen...
> 
> ich bin mal auf die grafikmöglichkeiten gespannt!
> 
> ...


STOP! Bitte, Bitte keine Hacks also ESP, Wallhack, Aimbot, 2D Radar etc.
Ich hab keinen Bock das die ganzen noobs cheaten, Grafikmods sind ja OK aber keine Hacks!


----------



## Shooter (7. Oktober 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Seit wann kostet jeder neue Titel denn 54€? Und da man es, wie du sagst, noch nicht wissen kann, ist deine Behauptung damit genauso schwachsinnig.
> Ich glaube, du kaufst bei den falschen Stellen ein.



Dann sag mir, wo ich denn das Spiel kaufen sollte


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Oktober 2010)

Amazon wäre ne Idee, KM vllt, und Hier


----------



## Two-Face (7. Oktober 2010)

Keine Ahnung, ich kaufe sie seit langer Zeit bei Amazon.

Besser noch bei Amazon.uk da kriegst du sie definitiv günstiger.


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Oktober 2010)

Achja und Gamestop natürlich


----------



## Two-Face (7. Oktober 2010)

Uuuh, da hat sich ein alter Bekannter zu Wort gemeldet:

Medal of Honor - Jack Thompson lästert & Kein Verkauf in Armee-Läden - News bei GameStar.de


----------



## nulchking (7. Oktober 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> ich werde mir das spiel eh am dienstag holen um es zu spielen und zu modden und schließlich zu hacks zu machen...



Bist bisschen neben dir oder? 
Laut kundzutun und auch wahrscheinlich noch stolz drauf zu sein Hacks zu machen ist echt erbärmlich...


----------



## Bu11et (7. Oktober 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> ich werde mir das spiel eh am dienstag holen um es zu spielen und zu modden und schließlich zu hacks zu machen...
> 
> ich bin mal auf die grafikmöglichkeiten gespannt!
> 
> ...




Alter bist du noch bei Trost? Und dann sowas auch noch offiziel zu schreiben, im Forum? Ganz egal was du dir da fürn Mist ausdenkst: lass es sein!


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Oktober 2010)

Das sind solche scheiß Noobs ohne Skill ^^


----------



## Bull56 (7. Oktober 2010)

...........................................


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Oktober 2010)

Und woher soll man wissen das du keinen benutzt due Genie 
xD Naja wenn du sie nicht verbreitest dann is es ja OK 
Und die wenigsten verdienen damit ihren Lebensunterhalt, UnknownHacks, freAim etc.


----------



## Bull56 (7. Oktober 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Und woher soll man wissen das du keinen benutzt due Genie
> xD Naja wenn du sie nicht verbreitest dann is es ja OK
> Und die wenigsten verdienen damit ihren Lebensunterhalt, UnknownHacks, freAim etc.



es tuen aber welche nebenberuflich... X22, catalyst hax und longpoke usw...

du wirst schon merken wenn ich einen benutze...außerdem tue ich sowas nicht beim normalen spielen...

wie heißt du in MoH?
(denke nicht das ich jetzt ne warnung wegen ner kontaktanfrage bekomme...)


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Oktober 2010)

Wa1lock


----------



## Bull56 (7. Oktober 2010)

hab dich...


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Oktober 2010)

Jo hab aber erst ca 4 Stunden gespielt, der Rest was AFK, und ab morgen geht die Beta ja nicht mehr, bleiben die ACCs eigentlich erhalten?


----------



## Bull56 (7. Oktober 2010)

das wäre eine sehr interessante frage...

ich würde nämlich gerne damit weiterspielen...


----------



## Bu11et (7. Oktober 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> edit:
> mir liegt nur was daran es hinzubekommen dasses funzt-mehr net



Aha und wie genau testest du obs funz hä? In dem du auf nen leeren Server gehst oder was ? Also ich seh da kein Sinn in der Aussage


----------



## Bull56 (8. Oktober 2010)

cool-die beta von moh geht ja immernoch


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Oktober 2010)

Echt?
Vllt wird sie erst im laufe des Tages deaktiviert.


----------



## snuffcinema (8. Oktober 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> außerdem gibts sogar schon aimbots und wallhacks für die beta...



Dass du das weisst liegt würd ich sagen daran, dass du schon selber in der Beta gehackt hast + das Kommentar über "das massenhafte extrahieren und packen" spricht für sich...





Bull56 schrieb:


> punkbuster ist sowaiso eher nervig als nützlich



Das Problem is nich Punkbuster sondern Leute wie DU(wahrscheinlich!) einer bist. Allein von dem Wort Hacks krieg ich s Kotzen. Deppen die einem aus Langweile und Selbstprofilierung s´spielen versauen. 
Dass die meisten Spieler(und die Cheater natürlich für ihre Verarschung in Code Form...) auch noch Geld für die Games ausgegeben - die dann von den Scherzkeksen kaputt gemacht werden - is aus meiner Sicht sogar noch des kleinere Übel.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Oktober 2010)

snuffcinema schrieb:


> Dass du das weisst liegt würd ich sagen daran, dass du schon selber in der Beta gehackt hast + das Kommentar über "das massenhafte extrahieren und packen" spricht für sich...


Um zu cheaten braucht man keine Daten entpacken und wieder packen etc.
Du brauchst nur den Hack in DLL Form und einen Injector.


snuffcinema schrieb:


> Dass die meisten Spieler(und die Cheater natürlich für ihre Verarschung  in Code Form...) auch noch Geld für die Games ausgegeben - die dann von  den Scherzkeksen kaputt gemacht werden - is aus meiner Sicht sogar noch  des kleinere Übel.


Für die meißten Hacks muss man nicht zahlen. Trotzdem /sign


----------



## slayerdaniel (8. Oktober 2010)

Gamepro vergibt 75%
Quelle: Gamepro 11/2010

Kein gutes Omen. Wollte es aber eh nur als Budget Variante kaufen, spiele BC2 und CoD lieber getrennt als in einem Spiel.


----------



## DenniRauch (8. Oktober 2010)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> ... spiele BC2 und CoD lieber getrennt als in einem Spiel.



Das trifft die Sache so gut wie nix anderes.

Mir macht MoH zwar schon richtig Laune aber es stimmt schon: BBC+CoD=MoH


----------



## A.N.D.I. (8. Oktober 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich kaufe sie seit langer Zeit bei Amazon.
> 
> Besser noch bei Amazon.uk da kriegst du sie definitiv günstiger.




Fallen eigentlich noch Zusatzkosten (Zoll etc.) an, wenn man bei Amazon.uk bestellt?


----------



## RSX (8. Oktober 2010)

Nicht wenn der Artikel direkt von Amazon kommt (britisches Festland). Die externen Shops können allerdings auf den Inseln liegen, was zusätzliche Kosten mit sich bringt.

Gruß


----------



## jimmyAK (8. Oktober 2010)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Fallen eigentlich noch Zusatzkosten (Zoll etc.) an, wenn man bei Amazon.uk bestellt?



In Sachen Zoll, nein. Hier nachzulesen: Zollgebiet

Wies mit Versand ist, keine Ahnung. Aber man braucht soweit ich weiß eine Kreditkarte


----------



## Bull56 (8. Oktober 2010)

..................................................


----------



## Shooter (8. Oktober 2010)

Bull56, mir ist das alles egal^^ 

Solange du von CoD Black Ops die Finger lässt


----------



## Bull56 (9. Oktober 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Bull56, mir ist das alles egal^^
> 
> Solange du von CoD Black Ops die Finger lässt


hmm-wenns mit steam verkauft wird-ja-dann werde ich mir nur die sehr günstige version mit singleplayer holen. hey-ich verkaufe den mist doch net oder lade den hoch-nur vielleicht sollte ich mal anfangen ein paar mods hochzuladen...


----------



## Shooter (9. Oktober 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> hmm-wenns mit steam verkauft wird-ja-dann werde ich mir nur die sehr günstige version mit singleplayer holen. hey-ich verkaufe den mist doch net oder lade den hoch-nur vielleicht sollte ich mal anfangen ein paar mods hochzuladen...



Jop ist Steampflichtig


----------



## Bull56 (9. Oktober 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Jop ist Steampflichtig


  und wie siehts diesmal bei cod mit dedicated servern aus?


----------



## Shooter (9. Oktober 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> und wie siehts diesmal bei cod mit dedicated servern aus?



Dedicated Server wird geben..... 
+ record funktion zum cheater jagen


----------



## Bull56 (9. Oktober 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Dedicated Server wird geben.....
> + record funktion zum cheater jagen



lol-wie ich schon sagte-ich muss nicht cheaten um gut zu sein


----------



## Shooter (9. Oktober 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> lol-wie ich schon sagte-ich muss nicht cheaten um gut zu sein



Hat ja auch nichts mit dir zutun 

@Topic 

Medal of Honor werde ich mir vielleicht irgend wann mal kaufen wenn es 20€ kostet...... mehr ist mir das rumgeballere nicht wert.


----------



## Bull56 (9. Oktober 2010)

ok-ich hole mir am montag call of duty black ops


----------



## Two-Face (9. Oktober 2010)

Könnte man diesen Offtopic bitte bleiben lassen?

Wer verkünden möchte, dass er ein anderes Spiel als Medal of Honor erwirbt, kann dies gerne in deren Sammelthreads tun.


----------



## Dustin91 (9. Oktober 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> ok-ich hole mir am montag call of duty black ops


Äh, das kommt erst im November raus....


----------



## Bu11et (9. Oktober 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Könnte man diesen Offtopic bitte bleiben lassen?
> 
> Wer verkünden möchte, dass er ein anderes Spiel als Medal of Honor erwirbt, kann dies gerne in deren Sammelthreads tun.




Echt ma, was soll eigentlich das gelaber über Cheats und Hacks bzw. andere Spiele? Schon ma was von PN`s gehört? Dazu ist die Funktion da!

@2Face: du könntest ruhig öfter hier reinschauen. Schließlich hast du den Thread gegründet und bist für ihn verantwortlich. Würde mich freuen, wenn hier nicht so enden würde wie bei CoDMW2 oder BBC2. Da gibts gewisse User die meines Erachtens so viel unsinige Beiträge posten, nur um ihren Forumrang zu puschen.

@Topic: Ich bin teils etwas entäuscht, dass die Entwickler nicht alle Versprechen gehalten haben . Der Rückstoß ist nach wie vor wie bei der Closed Beta .

Hab mit dem Gedanken gespielt evtl. nen eigenen Server zu starten/mieten. Hat irgend eiener Lust sich daran zu beteiligen?


----------



## Shooter (9. Oktober 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Hab mit dem Gedanken gespielt evtl. nen eigenen Server zu starten/mieten. Hat irgend eiener Lust sich daran zu beteiligen?



Nö! 

Für solch ein Spiel 

Das ist doch schwachsinnig.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Oktober 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> @2Face: du könntest ruhig öfter hier reinschauen. Schließlich hast du den Thread gegründet und bist für ihn verantwortlich. Würde mich freuen, wenn hier nicht so enden würde wie bei CoDMW2 oder BBC2. Da gibts gewisse User die meines Erachtens so viel unsinige Beiträge posten, nur um ihren Forumrang zu puschen.


 
Das Problem ist, es wird in anderen Sammelthreads ebenfalls häufig und ausführlich immer wieder mal über andere Spiele diskutiert - eine gewisse Toleranz muss ich also schon üben und nicht anfangen, schon beim allerersten Anzeichen von Themaabweichung, zu beschweren.

Außerdem habe ich keine Lust hier die Mama zu spielen.


----------



## Schnuffer (9. Oktober 2010)

siehe meinen Beitrag in der Homepage von PCGH- Keine Single-Player-Demo

sonst nichts dem hinzuzufügen!


----------



## A.N.D.I. (9. Oktober 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Nö!
> 
> Für solch ein Spiel
> 
> Das ist doch schwachsinnig.



Er hat es doch nur gut gemeint. Wenn du kein Interesse hast, dann lass es einfach.


----------



## Bull56 (9. Oktober 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Hab mit dem Gedanken gespielt evtl. nen eigenen Server zu starten/mieten. Hat irgend eiener Lust sich daran zu beteiligen?



ich werde einen hosten solange der auf linux läuft...
mal sehen was moh so alles mitbringt-motzen kann man erst wenn das spiel wirklich draußen ist. und warum wollt ihr denn alle ein zweites cod oder bc2 haben??? ich fand die demo auch schon sher nett gemacht...


uups-habe mich etwas vertan- auf den new york plakaten stand der 11.09.2010 -habe nur vergessen das die amis das datum ja andersrum schreiben 
also am 09.11.2010 kommts erst raus-omg...


----------



## nulchking (9. Oktober 2010)

Also was hier abging ist ja krass und das kein Mod was sagt noch krasser, hier wird einfach mal so über Hacks gelabert und es juckt keinen aber wenn irgendwo mal jmd zu früh pusht ist es ein weltuntergang 


@topic:
Wenn man mal die Waffen zwischen MoH und BC2 vergleicht wird an verschiedenen Stellen die gleichen Fehler finden:
G3 bei BC2 Automatisch aber in echt Einzelschuss
M16 bei MoH Automatisch aber in echt und bei BC2/MW2 3 fach Schuss

Soviel zum Thema Dice und Spielentwicklungen


----------



## TheArival (10. Oktober 2010)

Welche Version ist den besser, die geschnittene oder die ungeschnittene ?.

Kann mir jemand bitte mal erklären, was dies bedeutet:



Entschärfung der grafischen Waffengewalt
 

Abtrennen von Körperteilen nicht möglich (das ist ja soweit klar)
 

Ragdoll-Effekte bei Leichen deaktiviert
 

Grafisches Feedback bei Kopftreffern wurde entschärft und ist bezüglich des Realismusgrades weniger explizit

Wird es denn auch Zwischensequenzen, Missionen geben die gelöscht oder entfernt wurden ?.


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Oktober 2010)

TheArival schrieb:


> Welche Version ist den besser, die geschnittene oder die ungeschnittene ?.
> 
> Kann mir jemand bitte mal erklären, was dies bedeutet:
> 
> ...




Entschärfung der grafischen Waffengewalt (Is klar oder?)
 

Abtrennen  von Körperteilen nicht möglich (das ist ja soweit klar)
 

Ragdoll-Effekte  bei Leichen deaktiviert (D.h du kannst nicht mehr auf die Leiche schießen, bzw. sie bewegt sich dann nicht mehr)
 

Grafisches Feedback bei  Kopftreffern wurde entschärft und ist bezüglich des Realismusgrades  weniger explizit (Also das ist ja wohl Logisch oder, einfach nochmal lesen )
@nulchking Also so wie ich deinen Post verstehe denkst du das Hacks nicht legal sind? Sind sie aber da keine Modifikation am eigentlichen Spiel vorgenommen wird sondern nur in den laufenden Prozess eingegriffen wird.
Aber du hast recht hier war zuviel OT. Und das die Mods komisch aggieren ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
 mfg


----------



## xeonsys (10. Oktober 2010)

gibt schon 95 minuten SP gameplay


> YouTube - Kanal von RydarGames


----------



## Bull56 (10. Oktober 2010)

xeonsys schrieb:


> gibt schon 95 minuten SP gameplay


sieht doch garnet so schlecht aus xD

ich finds aber echt ne sauerei das es wieder eine cut version gibt bei der nix rumfetzen darf! ich darf mit meinen 18 jahren für mein vaterland sterben oder motorradfahrer von der straße kehren als zivi aber keine körperteile oder zuviel blut in spielen sehen...

aber innerhalb der ersten wochen gibts eh nen uncut-patch...


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Oktober 2010)

BIG Thx, aber ich schau mir nur das erste Vid an, 95 Mins sind zu viel ;D
Ähmm bestell dir doch einfach die PEGI Version, die sind immer Uncut


----------



## Bull56 (10. Oktober 2010)

bestellen werde ich mir eh nix da ich am dienstag in siegen city bin und mir das spiel da eh holen werde xD


----------



## TheArival (10. Oktober 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Entschärfung der grafischen Waffengewalt (Is klar oder?)
> 
> 
> Abtrennen  von Körperteilen nicht möglich (das ist ja soweit klar)
> ...



Jop, da hast du wohl recht gehabt mit dem nochmal lesen. 

Welche Version ist denn besser die ungeschnittene oder die geschnittene ?.

Wird es denn auch Zwischensequenzen, Missionen geben die gelöscht oder entfernt wurden ?.


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Oktober 2010)

Dann musst du halt selber schauen ob das ne Uncut ist oder nicht


----------



## sylvester (11. Oktober 2010)

Hier kann man bereits Live den MP sehen: Slayer.Pro on Justin.tv


----------



## Shooter (12. Oktober 2010)

Der Multiplayer hat nur 8 Karten + 4 Modis.... 



Omg.... 50€ und nur 8 Multiplayer Karten....... 5 Stück kennt man ja schon von den beiden Betan und eines aus dem Trailer! 

Heißt also, 3 neue Karten in der Vollversion
Glaube für das Geld habe ich 100% mehr in CoD Black Ops, als hier in MoH.


----------



## Shooter (12. Oktober 2010)

Hab mir mal grad über ne Stunde die Kampagne reingezogen...... und ich kann euch nur sagen die dieses Spiel sowas von nicht fertig und verbuggt ist!
Das Spiel ist nie im Leben 50€ Wert...... wer sowas gut findet. Bitte! 

Hier übrigens der Live-Stream! 

Justin.tv - Live Streaming Video


----------



## Gast1111 (12. Oktober 2010)

Hmm das ist der erste "Bug" den ich sehe, und seit wann darf ein Spiel nicht einmal 1 Bug enthalten?
Der Live Chat neben dem Vid ist ja lustig einer hat die ganz Zeit geschrieben Black Ops is Crap und dann haben alle ihn gedisst


----------



## Necrobutcher (12. Oktober 2010)

Wer wird es sich denn nun sicher holen und auch zocken? Suche noch ein paar Leute (oder auch nur einen) mit dem man jeden Abend (oder auch tagsüber - bin krank geschrieben vll. hat ja wer Ferien...) ein bisschen zocken kann.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich werd's mir definitiv kaufen, den Multiplayer werde ich jedoch komplett links liegen lassen.


----------



## Necrobutcher (12. Oktober 2010)

Hm... ich werde den Singleplayer garnicht erst anfassen


----------



## Gast1111 (12. Oktober 2010)

Also meins ist bestellt 
Ich werde erst die 4 Stunden für den SP opf(o)ern und dann mich an den MP setzten.
@Two-Face Du gibts 50€ für ein Spiel aus und spielst dann nur den SP der sowieso nur 4 Stunden geht???
mfg Wa1lock


----------



## Shooter (12. Oktober 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich werd's mir definitiv kaufen, den Multiplayer werde ich jedoch komplett links liegen lassen.



Glaube mir, du wirst den tag bereuen an dem du dieses Spiel gekauft hast


----------



## Two-Face (12. Oktober 2010)

Geht der Singleplayer nur 4 Stunden?

Ein Spiel, welches mit eigener Story und Missionen ohne MP-Map-Design daherkommt, ist für mich ein Singleplayer-Spiel mit integriertem MP-Modus.


Shooter schrieb:


> Glaube mir, du wirst den tag bereuen an dem du dieses Spiel gekauft hast


Woher weißt du denn das so genau?

Außerdem habe ich schon allerhand (absichtlich) Schrott gekauft, du kannst gar nicht beurteilen, was ich bereue und was nicht.


----------



## Shooter (12. Oktober 2010)

Auf schwer schaft man es in 4 Stunden durch... glaube das ist sogar kürzer als die CoD Reihe. 
Und die Gegner sind auch nicht gerade die hellstens  Heute morgen wurde die komplette Kampagne durchgezockt via Live-Stream! 

Aber wenn du natürlich gerne Geld für Schrott ausgibst.... dann wünsche ich dir viel spaß und schreib deine Erfahrungen nachdem du es gespielt hast


----------



## Two-Face (12. Oktober 2010)

1. Ich habe alle anderen Medal of Honor-Teile für PC, da wäre es blasphemisch, diesen nicht zu haben.
2. Die wahren Spielefreaks spielen auch Schrott, um ihren Erfahrungshorizont zu erweitern - Filmfreaks machen das nicht anders.
Geht aber nur, wenn man auch die Lust dazu hat. Aber nach unzähligen Lizenz-Verwurstungen und sonstiger vergeigter Spiele bin ich leidensfähig geworden...

Aber um nochmal auf die Defintion "Schrott" zurückzukommen: Wenn du so viel "Schrott" wie ich gespielt hättest, würdest du Medal of Honor wahrscheinlich nur als ein schlechtes Spiel bezeichnen, nicht jedoch als "Schrott".


----------



## Gast1111 (12. Oktober 2010)

Na und, ich habs mir auch gekauft und es kann mir trotzdem Gefallen, es gibt Leute die kaufen sich Landwirtschaftssimulator und finden das gut, ich finde das ist der absolute Müll aber für die Leute denen es gefällt ist es toll, also kannst du gar nicht beurteilen ob er oder ich oder irgendjemand anderes es bereuen wird oder es Schrott ist. Abgesehen davon fand ich die MP Beta Geil


----------



## Shooter (12. Oktober 2010)

Ok dann nehme ich alles zurück! 

Viel spaß mit MoH


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Oktober 2010)

Falls noch nicht gepostet, hier mal unsere Singleplayer-Eindrücke von Medal of Honor im Test


----------



## Bu11et (13. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Danke dass du es angesprochen hast. Ich wollte schon die ganze Zeit was dazu schreiben, habs aber gelassen da ich bei sowas nicht sachlich bleiben kann



Keine Ursache .

@Bull56: Jaaa ich weiß ich bin kein Mod und habe den Thread auch nicht erstellt aber es wäre in deinem und vor allem unseren Intresse, wenn du das nächste mal evtl. ein zweites mal drüber nachdenkst, was du hier postest. Vllt kann dir das bei deiner Entscheidung helfen .

@Topic: Hab grad die Versandtbestätigung bekommen. Würde mir gerne die restlichen karten des MP-Parts ansehen. Auch wenns meiner Meinung nach wirklich wenig sind . 
Und die ganzen Kritik am SP lassen mich kalt. Denn wie heißt es so schön: "Bild dir selbst deine Meinung" . Das es kein Übershooter wird habe ich auch nicht erwartet. Deshalb hatte ich manche darauf hingewissen, dass die ihre Ansprüche nicht zu hoch ansetzten sollten. Hatte mir erhoft das Geheule von den entäuschten leuten zu ersparen. Nicht, dass es hier wie im MW2 oder BC2 Thread wird, wo nur über das Game gemerckert wird. Und letztendlich spielen die es dennoch weiter .

PS: Wer nicht alleine zocken will, kann gerne bei uns ins TS 3 reinschauen. (Daten schicke ich per PV)
PSS: Ouh da ist mir wieder einer zuvor gekommen @ Wa1lock . 

@Bull56: Wie gesagt... du machst dir damit keine Freunde hier .


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Oktober 2010)

Das erscheint morgen. Da werden's sicher schon einige Händler haben. Wir haben hier auch schon Retails.


----------



## Necrobutcher (13. Oktober 2010)

Gestern hat er ja auch schon erzählt dass er sich die Uncut saugen will. Und es ist ja nicht nur das.

Wa1lock und Jefim meldet euch doch mal wegen zocken 

Meins ist heute morgen um 07:15 bei Amazon raus. ETA ist 15. angegeben aber ich hoffe mal es ist bis morgen da


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe die Raubkopiediskussion mal entfernt. Gehört nicht zum Thema und wie legal das ist kann jeder im UrhG selbst nachlesen (bzw. nachforschen).

B2T


----------



## Gast1111 (13. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Gestern hat er ja auch schon erzählt dass er sich die Uncut saugen will. Und es ist ja nicht nur das.
> 
> Wa1lock und Jefim meldet euch doch mal wegen zocken
> 
> Meins ist heute morgen um 07:15 bei Amazon raus. ETA ist 15. angegeben aber ich hoffe mal es ist bis morgen da


Jo ich meld mich mal, ich weiß nich ob meins schon losgeschickt wurde, da der Freund von meiner Schwester mir das Spiel bestellt hat


----------



## Necrobutcher (13. Oktober 2010)

Ab wie viel Uhr kann man eigentlihc spielen?


----------



## Gast1111 (13. Oktober 2010)

00:00? Hätte ich jetzt gedacht


----------



## STSLeon (13. Oktober 2010)

Hab meins heute vom GameStop geholt. Hatte noch einen 25€ Gutschein, da war das vertretbar 
Komm im Moment nur nicht weiter, weil das Spiel wahrscheinlich einen Bug. Ich soll Ziele markieren, aber es tut sich nichts. Da wird kein Unterstützungsfeuer ausgelöst.


----------



## emma87 (13. Oktober 2010)

Die ersten Tipps und Problemlösungen sind online...


----------



## Gast1111 (13. Oktober 2010)

Naja "Probblemlösungen" ist ja etwas übertrieben, auf Kimme und Korn wäre ich auch noch gekommen


----------



## Bull56 (14. Oktober 2010)

ich finde irgendwie keine richtige einstllung für die mausgeschrindigkeit...

hier noch ein paar nette bilder für den textursündenartikel im anhang...
manche texturen sind supergut-andere sehen aus als wären sie aus cs1.6 kopiert. und die fahrzeuge scheinen teilweise auch zur 16bit farbtiefe zu haben...-an manchen stellen echt etwas schlampig-und richtig fordern tut mich der singleplayer auch noch net...


----------



## Necrobutcher (14. Oktober 2010)

Gibts eigentlich bekannte gute deutsche Server? Also von irgendwelchen Communityseiten oder so?


----------



## Toxic-Genpool (14. Oktober 2010)

Erinnert euch das aktuelle Spiel nicht irgendwie an das aller erste Spiel der Reihe?!
Hab das alte gestern mal aus Nostalgiegründen angetestet und irgendwie kommt mir das doch recht ähnlich vor. Vor allem die Stelle, wo man im allerersten Spiel mit nem Jeep über nen Flugplatz brettert und alles mit nem MG ummäht. Hat mich doch sehr an das aktuelle Spiel erinnert, nur das es hier ziemlich am Anfang war.


----------



## Bull56 (14. Oktober 2010)

da hast du durchaus recht....irgendwie extrem ähnlich...

wenn unserem mini-clan das spiel gefällt wird ein server gehostet. solange er auf linux läuft 
der crysis server läuft eigentlich sehr stabil mit nem sehr guten ping


----------



## nulchking (14. Oktober 2010)

Hmmm die Kampagne ist wirklich kurz, aber langeweile kam bei mir eigentlich kaum auf gab immer mal wieder spannende Momente, mehr erzähle ich mal lieber nicht


----------



## Necrobutcher (14. Oktober 2010)

Haha schon durch?


----------



## nulchking (14. Oktober 2010)

Ja schon durch ist halt wirklich relativ kurz
Schade das die UE3 Engine nicht für den MP genommen haben, da waren die Waffen viel realistischer


----------



## Necrobutcher (14. Oktober 2010)

Installation kann nur noch Stunden dauern...


----------



## Necrobutcher (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin offensichtlich blind, aber wo gehts zum Multiplayer?


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Oktober 2010)

Bei Spiel suchen ?!


----------



## Necrobutcher (14. Oktober 2010)

Ups doppelpost... hab nich gesehen dass es auch ne MP Exe gibt


----------



## Bu11et (14. Oktober 2010)

Endlich angekommen  wir sehen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld .


----------



## Necrobutcher (14. Oktober 2010)

Jafim zockst du Hardcore? (bitte sag ja )


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Oktober 2010)

Hey könnt ihr beiden mich adden? (Wa1lock)  Spiel müsste heut Abend bei mir sein


----------



## Zaucher (14. Oktober 2010)

Kann es sein dass jetzt schon wieder cheater gibt? der eine hate vorher 45:0 auf der kleinen map. k.a. wie die heißt.


----------



## Bu11et (14. Oktober 2010)

@Necrobutcher: eigentlich ist mir das egal. Aber wir haben hier genug Leute, die auf hardcore stehen ().

@Wa1llock: Werd ich sofort machen, sobald die Instalation, die mitlerweile echt lange dauert , zu ende ist.

€dit: Ich habs auch nicht anders erwartet. Wenns bei der Beta nur paar Stunden gedauert hat, dann wirds jetzt zum Release nicht anders aussehen. Diese PLage wird man wohl in Dedicatet Servern nie los .


----------



## Necrobutcher (14. Oktober 2010)

Adde mich doch mal ingame... jetzt am Anfang würd ich auch No HC mitspielen aber später nurnoch HC ... natürlich wärs mir lieber jetzt schon HC zu zocken


----------



## Bu11et (14. Oktober 2010)

@Wa1lock: kann dich im Game n icht finden

@Necrobutcher: hab dich geadet. Kannst bei uns ins TS kommen, wenn du willst.


----------



## Shooter (14. Oktober 2010)

Zaucher schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass jetzt schon wieder cheater gibt? der eine hate vorher 45:0 auf der kleinen map. k.a. wie die heißt.



Am Release Day schon Cheater? ! 

45:0 geht nicht das kann mir keiner erzählen...... 
Wir bitteschön soll man 45:0 auf einer kleinen Map mit 32Man haben ?


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Oktober 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> @Wa1lock: kann dich im Game n icht finden
> 
> @Necrobutcher: hab dich geadet. Kannst bei uns ins TS kommen, wenn du willst.


Ok dann morgen, kann sein das ich noch nicht Regestriert bin


----------



## patmaster (14. Oktober 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Am Release Day schon Cheater? !
> 
> 45:0 geht nicht das kann mir keiner erzählen......
> Wir bitteschön soll man 45:0 auf einer kleinen Map mit 32Man haben ?



Es gab bei der beta schon genug cheater


----------



## iceman650 (14. Oktober 2010)

Wie siehts aus, könntet ihr bitte MoH, Bfbc2 und MW2 miteinander vergleichen?
Weil ich weiß nicht so recht, ein SP-Test der Gamestar mit 68???
Und vor allem: wie siehts im MP aus.
(*Wichtig*: Hat jemand von euch *DSL Light* und laggt es damit?)

Mfg, ice


----------



## Jiminey (14. Oktober 2010)

Hi, ich habe die Tier 1 Edition erstanden und wie ich das verstehe werden die ganzen sachen automatisch frei geschalten oder?

Für was ist dann der Botten Bonuscode eingeben?
Oder sollte ich da irgendwas eingeben? Wie bei Battelfield?

Danke


----------



## Mefister89 (14. Oktober 2010)

Gibt es in der Vollversion ebenfalls eine modifizierbare .ini und wenn ja wo finde ich diese?


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Oktober 2010)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus, könntet ihr bitte MoH, Bfbc2 und MW2 miteinander vergleichen?
> Weil ich weiß nicht so recht, ein SP-Test der Gamestar mit 68???
> Und vor allem: wie siehts im MP aus.
> (*Wichtig*: Hat jemand von euch *DSL Light* und laggt es damit?)
> ...


Ich habe 1400Kbit/s also ca 170kbyte/s und es laggt kein funzel wo bei ich schon ziemlich lahmes Inet habe 


JUHU ES IST ANGEKOMMEN


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Oktober 2010)

Mefister89 schrieb:


> Gibt es in der Vollversion ebenfalls eine modifizierbare .ini und wenn ja wo finde ich diese?


Jop gibts in den eigenen Dokumenten 
Edit: Ups sry Doppelpost


----------



## Two-Face (14. Oktober 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Am Release Day schon Cheater? !


 
Nenne mir mal ein Spiel, welches am Release Day nicht von Cheatern geplagt war - und komm' mir jetzt ja nicht mit Call of Duty an.


----------



## Shooter (14. Oktober 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nenne mir mal ein Spiel, welches am Release Day nicht von Cheatern geplagt war - und komm' mir jetzt ja nicht mit Call of Duty an.



Nee, also Call of Duty kann ich jetzt wirklich nicht nennen 
Ich schätze mal in der heutigen Zeit wird es wohl kein Spiel mehr geben, das Cheater frei ist. 

Aber solange es sich in grenzen hält...... wenn es natürlich endet wie in MW2 dann kann man das Spiel sogut wie wegschmeissen


----------



## Bull56 (14. Oktober 2010)

lol-musste etwas lachen-da ich moh heute für 45 euro im laden gekauft habe und dann war es noch die limited edition mit battlefielt beta keys und den freigeschalteten waffen und so weil der laden sich das spiel wohl vorbestellt hatte oder so...


----------



## iceman650 (14. Oktober 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich habe 1400Kbit/s also ca 170kbyte/s und es laggt kein funzel wo bei ich schon ziemlich lahmes Inet habe
> 
> 
> JUHU ES IST ANGEKOMMEN


DSL Light ist 40kbyte/s....


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Oktober 2010)

Ähmm also hinten auf der Packung steht min 512kbit/s also 40x8 ist 320kbit/s also wohl nicht 
Und irgendwie kann ich nur die Beta Maps zocken, hab den Verdacht das das was mit PB zu tun hat weil ich ausversehen auf nicht aktzeptieren geklickt habe, hab mir jetzt PB Manuell installiert aber testen konnte ichs noch nicht weil meine Mum nach hause gekommen ist 
PS Jetzt könnt ihr mich übrigens auch adden (Wa1lock)


----------



## Cyron78 (14. Oktober 2010)

Hab iwie kein Uncut.. also keine abschießbaren Körperteile, trotz Gamesonly kauf. Hat jemand nen Rat?

-hab gelesen nur der Singleplayer sei uncut, und von der USK geschitten.. toll -.-


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Oktober 2010)

Du musst schauen ob du die PEGI Version oder die USK Version hast, PEGI is uncut und USK cut


----------



## Bull56 (14. Oktober 2010)

ansonsten nen uncut-patch oder so-bin schon an einem am arbeiten 

der multiplayer geht mir auf die eier -.-

wie erstelle ich nen eigenen server ?


----------



## Necrobutcher (14. Oktober 2010)

Cyron78 schrieb:


> Hab iwie kein Uncut.. also keine abschießbaren Körperteile, trotz Gamesonly kauf. Hat jemand nen Rat?
> 
> -hab gelesen nur der Singleplayer sei uncut, und von der USK geschitten.. toll -.-



Ihr verwechselt hier was. Das mit den abschießbaren Körperteilen etc. war Black Ops 

So 4 Lvl noch dann hab ich den ersten durch


----------



## Bull56 (14. Oktober 2010)

weiß jemand wie und wann man nen eigenen server erstellen kann?


----------



## michae1971 (15. Oktober 2010)

Medal of Honor PC Server | Medal of Honor


----------



## Bull56 (15. Oktober 2010)

was ist das denn für eine ver****** sauerei!!!!
dqarf ich jetzt nichtmal mehr einen eigenen server auf dem webspace meines vertrauens hosten?

arrg! das ist jawohl der letzte dreck!-was soll denn der mist!?
ich hasse solch eine ********!-dafür ist das spiel für mich gestorben!!! verdammte sauerei!

bei crysis kann jeder noob seinen eigenen ganz individuellen server erstellen!-was soll der mist bei moh? das verärgert mich! keine clanmatches usw. kack idee von ea!


----------



## Shooter (15. Oktober 2010)

Wieso informierst du dich denn nicht vorher bevor du dir das Spiel käufst^^ 
Clanmatches kannst in MoH sowiso vergessen.....


----------



## Cyron78 (15. Oktober 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Du musst schauen ob du die PEGI Version oder die USK Version hast, PEGI is uncut und USK cut


 
 Würde ich sonst fragen wenn ich die USK Version gekauft habe ?? 
Wohl eher nicht.


Und wir verwechseln nichts mit COD.. es heißt hier in MoH soll auch das abtrennen von Körperteilen möglich sein.
Also lest doch bitte die Texte über dieses Spiel, bevor ihr eure gloreichen Kommentare von euch gebt.


----------



## Necrobutcher (15. Oktober 2010)

Schuldigung, der Post über die Zensur war im Black Ops Thread der gleiche.

Und hört jetzt endlich mal auf mit eurem nervigen rumgeheule wegen irgendwas und in jedem 2. Thread zu posten wie ******* das Spiel doch ist aber es trotzdem dauernd zocken...

Der erste Multiplayer Patch ist draußen:



> - Fixed a potential crash when using DirectX9 and switching kits/weapons
> - When connecting with a non-PunkBuster client to a PunkBuster server, the game would get stuck in “Joining Game…” This has been fixed
> - Server browser would sometimes remain blank for 60+ seconds after a full refresh. It should now begin displaying results immediately, under any circumstances
> - Server browser supports multiple game servers running on the same host IP
> ...


----------



## michae1971 (15. Oktober 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> was ist das denn für eine ver****** sauerei!!!!
> dqarf ich jetzt nichtmal mehr einen eigenen server auf dem webspace meines vertrauens hosten?


 Bei BlackOps wirds noch schlimmer sein.


----------



## Bull56 (15. Oktober 2010)

wieso wird das bei black ops schlimmer sein?

ich finde die atmosphäre und das gameplay im multiplayer echt super!-nur das ich nichtmal eben meinen eigenene server aufmachen kann! mir ist das alleine schon wichtig wenn ich diverse mods ausprobieren möchte-dann will ich niemanden herumspringen haben der mich abknallt und ich muss di map haben die ich brauche -.-

mal ganz ehrlich-ich warte darauf das irgendein mitarbeiter von denen das dedicated server programm öffentlich macht! und mal ne lan-party zu machen ist auch nicht möglich -.-


----------



## Necrobutcher (15. Oktober 2010)

Luck muss man haben 
Ich glaube 440 war bisher meine beste Scorestreak... was kommt denn bei 450? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flasha (15. Oktober 2010)

Finde den SP bis jetzt garnichtmal so schlecht. Habe aber auch erst 30min angespielt. Vorallem die engl. Stimmen finde ich Klasse. Einziges Manko ist die Mausgeschwindigkeit. Irgendwie ist mir das alles zu schnell und ungenau obwohl ich im Regler alles runtergestellt habe. Im MP geht es deutlich besser.

Nun zu meinem Problem: Ich vermute schon eine Verschwörung gegen mich. Bei Bad Company 2 fing es an und bei Medal of Honor geht es weiter. Das leidige Thema mit den Rucklern egal was man einstellt. 1gegen1 Situationen sind teilweise unmöglich da ich vermute das die Frames in den Keller gehen. Miniruckler habe ich auch teilweise. Selbe Problem hatte ich schon bei BFBC2. Die neusten Treiber sind installiert. Mein System müsste eigentlich ausreichend sein um es "normal" spielen zu können mit mittleren Details oder?! Mir kommt es echt so vor als wäre ne Bremse aktiviert...

CPU: E8400@3GHZ
Board: Gigabyte EP45DS3P
RAM: GeIL 4GB
Graka: Sparkle GTX 460 1GB
Win: Windows 7 64Bit
MoH Auflösung: 1440x900


----------



## michae1971 (15. Oktober 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> wieso wird das bei black ops schlimmer sein?


 Na weil es bei BlackOps nur ein einzigen Serveranbieter geben wird. Der einzige wo BlackOps-Server vermieten darf, ist Gameservers.com. Ein klein wenig kann man sich doch vorher informieren. Dazu kommt noch VAC statt Punkbuster-Unterstützung. Vom erneuten Steam-Zwang brauchen wir gar net reden.  Srry das ich jetzt zu sehr OT werde.


----------



## STSLeon (15. Oktober 2010)

Mir gefällt der Singleplayer eigentlich auch sehr gut. Einige Texturen sind zwar häßlich, aber das stört mich nicht. Wenn Beschuss von allen Seiten kommt, habe ich eh keine Zeit mehr mir eine Wand oder Baum anzusehen und wenn der Beschuss vorbei ist, hab ich keine Lust zu. Sounds sind knackig und die Gefechte sind nicht so sehr übertrieben wie in CoD MW2.

@ Flasha: Da könnte ein Treiberproblem bei dir sein. Sieh mal im Grafikkarten Thread nach, da scheint es mehrere User mit GTX 460 Problemen zu geben. Besonders bei den "älteren" Intelchipsätzen scheint das häufiger aufzutreten.


----------



## flasha (15. Oktober 2010)

Gibt es in MoH eigentlich eine Möglichkeit z.B. via Konsole die FPS anzeigen zu lassen?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich find emerkwürdig das beim Multiplayer der Sound und die Grafik viel besser sind als im single.
Im Singleplayer klingt der Sound sehr lieblos und irgendwie fern und bei der Grafik hat man ja auch nicht gerade viele einstellungs möglichkeiten -.- antialiasing ein / aus wtf 
Und im Multiplayer kann man da ganz schon was einstellen ...


----------



## flasha (15. Oktober 2010)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ich find emerkwürdig das beim Multiplayer der Sound und die Grafik viel besser sind als im single.
> Im Singleplayer klingt der Sound sehr lieblos und irgendwie fern und bei der Grafik hat man ja auch nicht gerade viele einstellungs möglichkeiten -.- antialiasing ein / aus wtf
> Und im Multiplayer kann man da ganz schon was einstellen ...



Sind ja auch 2 unterschiedliche Engines. Aber warum der Sound anders ist...


----------



## Necrobutcher (15. Oktober 2010)

Die Unlocks ab Level 10 sind ja echt ein Witz...

Wow Gewehre die ein kleines bisschen anders aussehen... extra Pistolenmunition!!!  Das ding hat so schon 42 Schuss wer verbrät die denn alle  sehr lieblos das ganze 

Allgemein noch ziemlich viele Bugs. Das man wenn man stirbt immer die Standardwaffe auf der Leiche hat... wo gibts denn sowas?


----------



## Shooter (15. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Die Unlocks ab Level 10 sind ja echt ein Witz...
> 
> Wow Gewehre die ein kleines bisschen anders aussehen... extra Pistolenmunition!!!  Das ding hat so schon 42 Schuss wer verbrät die denn alle  sehr lieblos das ganze
> 
> Allgemein noch ziemlich viele Bugs. Das man wenn man stirbt immer die Standardwaffe auf der Leiche hat... wo gibts denn sowas?




Hat sich dein Geld doch gelohnt, oder?!


----------



## Necrobutcher (15. Oktober 2010)

Nur weil die Unlocks nicht der Bringer sind (bzw. es eigentlich keine wirklichen Upgrades gibt abgesehen von den Standards) heisst es nicht dass der MP keine Spaß macht 

Was hingegen nervig ist, ist mein Drang einer Klasse erst bis zum max. Lvl zu spielen bevor ich eine anderen spiele


----------



## flasha (15. Oktober 2010)

Gut das ich nur 20€ bezahlt habe


----------



## Shooter (15. Oktober 2010)

flasha schrieb:


> Gut das ich nur 20€ bezahlt habe



Wo ?


----------



## flasha (15. Oktober 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Wo ?



Connection


----------



## .Mac (15. Oktober 2010)

Für sowas würde ich nicht einmal 30 bezahlen, jedenfalls nicht in diesem Status, Story ist eher naja, jedenfalls bekommt man da nicht so richtig das Gefühl mitten drin zu sein im Spiel. Außerdem gibt es haufenweise verschwommene Texturen, vorallem die Appache Mission ist von der Grafik her ein richtig großer *Flop*, siehe die 3 Autos die vom Berg in das Dorf fahren nachdem man die Mörser-Positionen zerstört hat, ist jemanden aufgefallen das da keine Leute drin sitzen???

Oder die Explosionen der Häuser, nette Texturen, da war wohl ein Praktikant am Werk. Sieht aus wie W.I.P., und dann kommen noch Sachen wie dass die AK-47 bei den Aufständischen nichtperfekt in der Hand sitzt -> World-Model - war wohl zu viel Arbeit in die Details zu gehen.

Sowas ist wirklich nicht 50 € Wert. Und wenn jemand mit dem MP kommt, eine Mischung aus BC2 und MW2 brauche ich nicht, habe die beiden Spiele schon.


----------



## r34ln00b (15. Oktober 2010)

das spiel ich wirklich nicht das beste, aber okay fand´s bis jetzt spannender (sp) als mw2.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Oktober 2010)

Der MP bockt sich echt man muss aber wirklich gut sein weil da ne menge Überpros/Cheaternoobs rumgeistern und einen mit ihren Buschgewehren (M24) abknallen


----------



## Necrobutcher (15. Oktober 2010)

Wer das Spiel auf Englisch umstellen möchte so wie ich, hier die Lösung:

1. Suche in: 

WINDOWS7 = C:\Users\*DeinName*\Documents\EA Games\Medal of Honor\Config 

WINDOWS XP = C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\*DeinName\Eigene Dateien\EA Games\Medal of Honor\Config 

(kann ich aber leider nicht kontrollieren da ich kein XP habe, sorry) 

Öffnen der Datei (mit Editor oder Wordpad): MOHAEngine.ini 
(vielleicht kopierst/sicherst du das original erstmal) 

Suche und Ändere folgende Zeile: 

Language=DEU 
auf 
Language=INT 

Abspeichern, Fertig 

2. Regedit, gehe zu folgenden einträge: 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE==>SOFTWARE==>Wow6432node==>Electronics Arts==>Medal of honor 

Locale=de 
auf 
Locale=usa ändern 

Language=German 
auf 
Language=English ändern 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE==>SOFTWARE==>Wow6432node==>Electronics Arts==>Medal of honor\1.0 

LanguageName=German 
auf 
LanguageName=English ändern


----------



## michae1971 (16. Oktober 2010)

Medal of Honor Stats - mohstats.com - MOH Stats


----------



## Necrobutcher (16. Oktober 2010)

Ha, den Typen 1ApRiL hatte ich heute mal als Gegner


----------



## Bu11et (16. Oktober 2010)

Weiß jemand ab wann man ungefähr welche Waffen freischaltet? So wie ich das im Momment sehe gibts da eigentlich nicht viel, was ichpersönlich schade finde . Mir ist vielfalt an einem MP wichtig und da hat CoD Black Ops deutlich mehr zu bieten.


----------



## Black Goblin (16. Oktober 2010)

Schade, ich hatte mich auf das Spiel echt gefreut. Zum Glück habe ich die Test abgewartet - so habe ich 50€ gepart. 

Der Multiplayer von MoH hätte mich eh nint interressiert, dafür habe ich ja BF:BC2


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Ha, den Typen 1ApRiL hatte ich heute mal als Gegner


Hey hab dich gestern abend spielen sehen, der Server war aber voll 
Spielt ihr auf Decidated Servern oder auf den Ea Servern? Auf den Decidated kann man Teamkills machen und auf den EA nicht ist mir aufgefallen außerdem cheaten nicht soviele auf den EA Servern 
Bis zu welchem Level kann man seinen "Avatar" eigl. level?


----------



## Necrobutcher (16. Oktober 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ab wann man ungefähr welche Waffen freischaltet? So wie ich das im Momment sehe gibts da eigentlich nicht viel, was ichpersönlich schade finde . Mir ist vielfalt an einem MP wichtig und da hat CoD Black Ops deutlich mehr zu bieten.



Jede Klasse hat eigentlich nur 2 Unlock Waffen wenn man mal von den Veteranen Waffen und Feindlichen Waffen absieht...

Lvl 4: LMG, Shotgun, Bolt Action Sniper
Lvl 9: G3, F2000, P90 PDW

Lvl 15 ist schluss, aber kannst auch unter Karriere nachschaun im Menü.

Erste klasse hab ich fast auf 15, danach kommen die Spec Ops 

Ich finde die Punktevergabe etwas schlecht gemacht.

Beispielsweise auf der Map von der Beta, beim Einnehmen von der Absturzstelle sollte man die Punkte in Intervallen bekommen. Sonst steht man da 99% der Einnahme stirbt und bekommt keine Punkte z.B.. Auch das ein Sieg keine Punkte gibt ist doch etwas blöd gemacht - wofür gewinnt man dann? Oder Controll Area - wieso bekommt man Punkte wenn man garkeine Basis hat?

Viel Nachbesserungsbedarf (was aber wahrscheinlich alles nicht passieren wird)

€: Was ne kacke, grad über 800 Punkte gehabt, Artellery Strike dabei paar Mates drauf gegangen und vom Server gekickt :|


----------



## Shooter (16. Oktober 2010)

Ach was bin ich froh 50€ gespart zu haben


----------



## Eckism (16. Oktober 2010)

Würde mich freuen, wenn mich jemand mal seiner Freundschaftsliste hinzufügen würde.
Name ist wie hier: EckiSM

Ich hab das Spiel erst seit gestern und noch nicht soooo der Bringer!


----------



## Bu11et (16. Oktober 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Ach was bin ich froh 50€ gespart zu haben



Und wie oft willst du das noch schreiben ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Oktober 2010)

Bis jetzt finde ich es in Ordnung. Nicht herausragend, aber durchaus keine Geldverschwendung.

Kann man eigentlich irgendwie im MP den Ping sehen!? Bin ich da blind?

ps.: Wer mich adden will, mein Nick ist "EWDissi"

Wenn ich den erwische der mir "Dissi" geklaut hat


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Oktober 2010)

Ist es eigentlich normal, dass die Sichtweite so niedrig?

Hat fast PS2 Niveau, die Grafik von MoH.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Oktober 2010)

Keine Ahnung, muss das Spiel erst noch testen, aber bösen Zungen sagen, dass es praktisch ein Klon von Bad Company 2 ist.


----------



## Rizzard (16. Oktober 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ...aber bösen Zungen sagen, dass es praktisch ein Klon von Bad Company 2 ist.



Also nach der Beta zu urteilen ist es was das Waffenverhalten angeht absolut kein BC2-Klon, sondern geht eher in Richtung MW-Reihe. Daher dürfte das Spiel ein Mittelding sein.


----------



## Necrobutcher (16. Oktober 2010)

Sichtweite gering? Ich seh die Gegner einmal quer übers Schlachtfeld? oO

Adden -> Necrobutcher


----------



## flasha (16. Oktober 2010)

Bin grad dabei meine "Ruckler" zu fixen. 1on1 Situationen sind so sinnlos und Campen macht auch nicht wirklich Spass...auch wenn die Stats dann gut sind ; Aber ist es eigentlich normal, dass man um die Ecke rennt oder springt und trotzdem erschossen wird?! War da schon knapp 3m umme Ecke und trotzdem holt der mich...war aber schon bei BC2 so...ätzend...

Gibt es eigentlich eine Konsole in dem Spiel?!


----------



## Shooter (16. Oktober 2010)

flasha schrieb:


> Aber ist es eigentlich normal, dass man um die Ecke rennt oder springt und trotzdem erschossen wird?! War da schon knapp 3m umme Ecke und trotzdem holt der mich...war aber schon bei BC2 so...ätzend...
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich eine Konsole in dem Spiel?!



Das ist das häufigste und auch ärgerlichste das mir in dem Spiel aufgefallen ist. 

Nur verstehe ich nicht wieso "DICE" es nicht fixt ? 
Oder soll das so sein ?!


----------



## Necrobutcher (16. Oktober 2010)

Also entweder du bist froh das Geld gespart zu haben oder du gibst deinen Kommentar zu Spielinhalten ab...


----------



## Shooter (16. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Also entweder du bist froh das Geld gespart zu haben oder du gibst deinen Kommentar zu Spielinhalten ab...



Was ist an meiner Frage nun falsch zu verstehen ? 
Das problem besteht doch noch, oder?! 

Egal, ich werde es ja spätestens Dienstag selbst sehen.


----------



## Bu11et (16. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Also entweder du bist froh das Geld gespart zu haben oder du gibst deinen Kommentar zu Spielinhalten ab...



Sign/

Leute das bringt doch nichts, wenn ihr hier nur die kritiken postet. Davon gibts auch wo anders genug und besser wird das Game dadurch auch nicht. 
Also lass das rumgeflame, erst recht, wer das Spiel noch nicht mal selber gespielt hat und nur auf der Basis der Wertung sein Kommentar hier abgibt. 
Habt ihr selber keine eigene Meinung oder was? Nur weil jemand sagt, dass es ihm nicht gefällt...? Gerade Was Games, Musik, Filme, etc. sind themen wo man sich streiten kann aber es zu beurteilen, ohne selbst die Erfahrung zu machen? Oder seid ihr so leichtgläubisch und lässt euch immer von paar Bildern und Videos täuschen?


----------



## Bull56 (17. Oktober 2010)

hmm-bin ja in jedem spiel unter den 3 besten -.-
immer so zwischen 400 und 900 punkte
also ich finde das spiel super gemacht bis auf so manche bugs und die serverhosterschweinerei...


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Sichtweite gering? Ich seh die Gegner einmal quer übers Schlachtfeld? oO
> 
> Adden -> Necrobutcher




Ich meine eher die Landschaft. Ich seh die Gegner auf so einem Hügel. Geh ich näher ran, sehe ich, dass danach noch viel mehr Landschaft kommt. 

Schatten werden über diese Linie die über dem Boden läuft erst ziemlich spät aufgebaut. Langsam aber sicher frage ich mich, ob meine HD 5870 nicht ein Problem hat ...


----------



## Necrobutcher (17. Oktober 2010)

Habe mich nochmal an downsampling versucht...

also 1920x1090 einfach x2 oder? Dann ist die Maus total versetzt lässt sich das beheben?


----------



## STSLeon (17. Oktober 2010)

Wieso den 1090? Wenn dann 1080, dann stimmt die Höhe auch wieder


----------



## Necrobutcher (17. Oktober 2010)

Pardon, ich meinte auch 1080, stimmt trotzdem nicht


----------



## STSLeon (17. Oktober 2010)

Arbeitest du mit dem PCGH-Tool?


----------



## Necrobutcher (17. Oktober 2010)

Nein, einfach die Settings.ini bearbeitet wie in dem Artikel beschrieben: Medal of Honor Open Beta: Ini-Tuning für bessere Grafik, mehr Übersicht und flotteres Gameplay - dice, electronic arts, medal of honor


----------



## Eckism (17. Oktober 2010)

Was bedeutet eigentlich "Anonyme Telemetrie sammeln" bei Gamplay?
Das hat doch nix mit Gameplay zu tun, wenn EA sieht, wie MoH auf meinem Rechner läuft! Oder ist das was anderes?


----------



## flasha (17. Oktober 2010)

Unnormal wieviele cheater in dem Spiel rumlaufen...


----------



## Bull56 (17. Oktober 2010)

also mir sind schon welche mit nem aimbot aufgefallen -.-
 39:0 oder sonstawas und die wewegungen die die machen sind unnatürlich...

solche leute nerven!


----------



## flasha (17. Oktober 2010)

Also, die Lust ist mir nun endgültig vergangen...einmal nerven mich diese komischen Lagg Kills...man ist längst um die Ecke und komischerweise tot...was soll denn das?!

Zum anderen...soviele Cheater hab ich noch nie gesehn...außer eben bei DICE spielen...tz...erst eine Woche draußen und dann sowas...Klar, es gibt immer welche die besser sind als man selber...aber das ein Spieler den ganzen Server domiert Nickname: DualFever ...ist unnormal...44:4 Stats der Rest des Servers 10 Kills Maximal aus beiden Teams...lächerlich...


Gut das ich nur 20€ in die Tonne geworfen habe!  CoD wird hoffentlich besser!


----------



## Necrobutcher (17. Oktober 2010)

Ouh, zum glück wird man gezwungen auf dem Server zu bleiben... ich habe bisher 2 Cheater gesehen und spiele sehr viel.

Wer sich nach paar Tagen von dem Spiel abschrecken lässt ist selbst schuld/hat gelitten.


----------



## XmuhX (17. Oktober 2010)

Frage:
Wie kann ich in AA im Game nutzen ?

Betrifft nicht nur MoH, da in einigen Games die Kanten extrem wandern wenn man sich bewegt.

Die NVideaeinstellungen habe ich schon alle durchprobiert.
Vielleicht habe ich irgendwas falsch eingestellt.

Hat jemand n Tipp ?


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Oktober 2010)

Mir gefällt das ganze überhaupt nicht, in den Landschaften flackert immer irgendwas, obs der Überstrahleffekt ist oder die Schatten ... kommt immer wieder vor.


----------



## flasha (17. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Ouh, zum glück wird man gezwungen auf dem Server zu bleiben... ich habe bisher 2 Cheater gesehen und spiele sehr viel.
> 
> Wer sich nach paar Tagen von dem Spiel abschrecken lässt ist selbst schuld/hat gelitten.



Gelitten?!


----------



## Bull56 (17. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Ouh, zum glück wird man gezwungen auf dem Server zu bleiben... ich habe bisher 2 Cheater gesehen und spiele sehr viel.
> 
> Wer sich nach paar Tagen von dem Spiel abschrecken lässt ist selbst schuld/hat gelitten.



nehm mich ma bitte als freund an necrobutcher 
mein name is bull56


----------



## toto1988 (17. Oktober 2010)

ich will ne pinganzeige............da gurkt man auf so nem komischen russenserver rum und laggt nur noch vor sich hin.........grausam! dann maps mehr oder weniger 1 spawnpunkt und dann kommt man da mit nem lowteam nicht mehr raus. aggresionen sind somit vorprogrammiert. 
wieso gibt es eigt. mg´s wenn die mp´s ne höhrere reichweite haben und durch die höhrere feuerrate viel effektiver sind? anders wäre es ja wenn die mg´s wenigstens mehr durchschlag hätten....? 
und 70% der gamer sind wieder tuber.......wobei man bei dem spiel eh schon kein aim braucht....^^
hmmm ich bin enttäuscht


----------



## Shooter (17. Oktober 2010)

flasha schrieb:


> Gut das ich nur 20€ in die Tonne geworfen habe!  CoD wird hoffentlich besser!




/Sign


----------



## Cyron78 (17. Oktober 2010)

Das game wird wieder ruiniert durch Camper und Sniper.. Wenn ich renn könnte und meine Gegner auch verlieren sie alle. Aber zu Würste braten braucht man kein Skill.


----------



## flasha (17. Oktober 2010)

toto1988 schrieb:


> ich will ne pinganzeige............da gurkt man auf so nem komischen russenserver rum und laggt nur noch vor sich hin.........grausam! dann maps mehr oder weniger 1 spawnpunkt und dann kommt man da mit nem lowteam nicht mehr raus. aggresionen sind somit vorprogrammiert.
> wieso gibt es eigt. mg´s wenn die mp´s ne höhrere reichweite haben und durch die höhrere feuerrate viel effektiver sind? anders wäre es ja wenn die mg´s wenigstens mehr durchschlag hätten....?
> und 70% der gamer sind wieder tuber.......wobei man bei dem spiel eh schon kein aim braucht....^^
> hmmm ich bin enttäuscht



Das ist auch ein Witz...selbst mit Pumpe werd ich aus der Entfernung geholt  Das Spiel hätte Potential gehabt aber nicht mit DICE/EA!

Der SP ist stimmig aber kommt nicht an COD ran! Leider!


----------



## Cyron78 (17. Oktober 2010)

Yup.. kommt hinzu das Feld ist zu gut überblickbar.. und ebenso schnell tot ist man.


----------



## Necrobutcher (17. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwie spielen wir verschiedene Spiele hier 

Sniper gibts in jedem Spiel - dafür ist die Klasse da um gespielt zu werden.

Schrot Action ist in BC2 mal noch deutlich schlimmer als in MoH.

Und überhaupt macht das Spiel einfach nur Spaß. Nen Ping von 15-30 keine Cheater und das gecampe hält sich in Grenzen. (außer es bietet sich eben an/hat nen taktischen Vorteil)


----------



## Bu11et (17. Oktober 2010)

Flame flame flame... noch mehr flame..

Wer sich das Spiel durch andere (Cheater bzw. bessere Spieler) versauen lässt, hat halt zu viel Pech oder selber Schuld. Und soo schwer kann das auch nicht sein einen vernünftigen Server zu finden, wo auch der Ping stimmt. Ich hab seid Release höstens einen Cheater gesehen (bin mir aber nicht sicher, obs einer war) und mit Pings oder sonstigen nie Probleme. Das einzig störende sind die Spawnpunkte/Kills. Aber da ist man wiederum selbst schuld, wenn man an der Front joint . Ansonten macht das Game echt Fun, besonders Hardcore .


----------



## Necrobutcher (17. Oktober 2010)

Wo zockst denn du? Ich bin eigentlich nur @ Crazy Platoon die hatten schon nen guten BC2 Server


----------



## Gast1111 (17. Oktober 2010)

@Necrobutcher bei dir komme ich nie in die Games rein weil die Server immer voll sind 
Das einzige was mich jetzt noch stört sind:
1.Diese dummen Killboxes die viel zu groß und zu lahm sind!
2.Es gibt keine Warteschlangen für Server
3.Das Spielinterne Downsampling ist *******! Vollbild funktioniert nicht mehr und die Menüs kann man auch knicken 
Aber ansonsten TOP


----------



## Necrobutcher (17. Oktober 2010)

Also das Downsampling funktioniert gut im Vollbild, die Menüs leider nicht mehr 

Ja da is viel los auf dem Server


----------



## Bu11et (17. Oktober 2010)

Warum haut ihr immer ab, wenn ich grad on gehe .


----------



## wari (18. Oktober 2010)

finde es bemerkenswert, wie das spiel teilweise von CoD fanboys abgestraft wird.. das geht sogar bis in subjektive redaktionsbwertungen... MoH 68%, Mw2 89%.. siehe gamestar.. FAIL..

mir machts spaß, besonders der multyplayer


----------



## Rizzard (18. Oktober 2010)

wari schrieb:


> MoH 68%, Mw2 89%.. siehe gamestar.. FAIL..
> mir machts spaß, besonders der multyplayer


 
Was macht den MoH eigentlich so viel schlechter als COD, das würde mich mal interessieren.
Ich hab zwar nur die letzte Beta gezockt, aber das waren sicherlich keine 68%. 
Realistischer wären wohl 75-80%.


----------



## wari (18. Oktober 2010)

Mw2 ist nicht besser oder schlechter.. darum gehts ja.. mir persoenlich gefaellt Moh allerdings besser, wobei das wiederum geschmackssache ist^^


----------



## Bu11et (18. Oktober 2010)

Seh ich auch so. Ich bin zwar kein Fanboy von CoD aber ich hab den 4en und 6en teil gerne gespielt. MoH soll zwar ein Zwischending zu BF und CoD, aber aus meiner sicht ist es letzt endlich was anderes. So viel negative Aspekte das Game auch hat, es macht dennoch viel fun im MP. 
Ich kann mich euch eigentlich auch nur anschließen, dass die CoD-Serie längst nicht mehr durch ihre Inhalte an solche Bewertungen kommt. Da ist eindeutig zu viel Eigenmeinung, wenn man das mit MoH vergleicht . Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Black ops locker über 80 Punkte bekommt.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Oktober 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Black ops locker über 80 Punkte bekommt.


 
Davon kann man fast ausgehen.
Wenn MW2 schon knapp bei 90% war (kenn jetzt nicht alle Bewertungen), und jetzt dedi-Server und verschiedene MP-Modi hinzu kommen, wirds wieder hohe Bewertungen hageln, obwohls seit Jahren nur ein Aufguss ist.


----------



## wari (18. Oktober 2010)

was ich auch zum schreien finde ist die tatsache, dass man MoH punkte abzieht wegen nicht zerstörbarer umgebung oder schlechter balance..

wir nehmen Mw2... keine dedi server, nix ist zerstörbar.. und wie ist das mit der balance ? ich sag nur noobtube 

wenn dann bitte konsequent sein und call of dutys auch keine topwertungen mehr geben^^


----------



## Bu11et (18. Oktober 2010)

Naja paar Dinge sind in MoH schon zerstörbar . Gewisse Gebäude/Deckungen kann man mit einem RPG oder GL weghauen. Und selbst wenn man alles zebröseln könnte, wurde das überhaupt noch fun machen? Ich mein die Maps sind ja relativ klein, im vergleich zu BC². Das wäre wie eine Einladung für die ganzen Noobis die Tubes auszupacken und erstmal alle Häuser den Erdboden gleich zu machen. Das ist schon richtig so, dass man das von BF nicht übernommen hat. 
Mich persönlich reizen gerade solche maps, wo überwiegend Häuserkapf gefragt wird und wos zu 99% auf die Reaktion/Aiming angeht. Natürlich hält sich nicht jeder dran, es gibt immer irgendwelche möchtegern Sniper, bei dennen offensichtlich die beiden anderen Klassen komplett gespert sind .


----------



## wari (18. Oktober 2010)

eben, es wäre unpassend in MoH alles zerstören zu können.. dann wäre nach 10 min spielzeit die map komplett frei..^^

aber da sieht man mal, dass sich manche redakteure gar nicht wirklich mit dem spiel befasst haben.. das ist dann einfach nur noch inkompetent und unseriös.. es hat schon einen grund, wieso DICE es bei MoH weggelassen hat...^^


----------



## hamst0r (18. Oktober 2010)

Mir gefällt das Spiel, besonders der Multiplayer, aber wie funktioniert die Mission wo man am Geschütz im Heli sitzt und über das Dorft fliegt? In einem Haus sind RPG's, aber keine Leute, an jedem Fenster hängt ein RPG und es bringt nichts, wenn ich reinschieße :|


----------



## Birdy84 (18. Oktober 2010)

hamst0r schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Spiel, besonders der Multiplayer, aber wie funktioniert die Mission wo man am Geschütz im Heli sitzt und über das Dorft fliegt? In einem Haus sind RPG's, aber keine Leute, an jedem Fenster hängt ein RPG und es bringt nichts, wenn ich reinschieße :|


Schieß mal Raketen mit der rechten Maustaste.


----------



## Birdy84 (18. Oktober 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Was macht den MoH eigentlich so viel schlechter als COD, das würde mich mal interessieren.
> Ich hab zwar nur die letzte Beta gezockt, aber das waren sicherlich keine 68%.
> Realistischer wären wohl 75-80%.


Der Singleplayer hat defintiv 68% verdient. Die Missionen sind einfach nicht so intensiv und von der Präsentation ist MoH viel langweiliger als CoD. Dazu kommen fehlerhafte Skripte, extrem langweilige Flug und Fahrmissionen, sehr enge, Schießbudenhafte Levels. An einigen Abschnitten muss man zwangsweise die KI vorlassen bzw. die KI wartet auf den Spieler, sonst geht es nicht weiter. Es summieren sich einfach viele Kleinigkeit auf, die bei MoH schlechter sind als bei CoD.


----------



## hamst0r (18. Oktober 2010)

Danke, hat geklappt.


----------



## KAEPS133 (18. Oktober 2010)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Der Singleplayer hat defintiv 68% verdient. Die Missionen sind einfach nicht so intensiv und von der Präsentation ist MoH viel langweiliger als CoD. Dazu kommen fehlerhafte Skripte, extrem langweilige Flug und Fahrmissionen, sehr enge, Schießbudenhafte Levels. An einigen Abschnitten muss man zwangsweise die KI vorlassen bzw. die KI wartet auf den Spieler, sonst geht es nicht weiter. Es summieren sich einfach viele Kleinigkeit auf, die bei MoH schlechter sind als bei CoD.


Falsch! Kann ich genauso auf CoD übertragen. Ganz am anfang von CoD6 wo man durch die Stadt laufen muss ist das mehr als pures Moorhuhn. Von einer seite zur nächsten Zeilen und einfach abdrücken. MoH jatte bei mir im Singleplayer bis jetzt auch keinen einzigen Bug. Deswegen finde ich es schwachsinn MoH schlechter zu machen. Für mich ist es deutlich besser als CoD 4 und 6!Aber mal eine Frage am Rand ... warum bekomm ich im Multiplayer negative Fähigkeitspunkte, also es werden mir Punkte abgezogen, obwohl ich postitive Stats hab und Map bester bin ?!


----------



## Necrobutcher (18. Oktober 2010)

Der Skill hängt davon ab welchen Skill die Leute haben die man killt/von denen man gekillt wird.

Ich finde die Bewertung echt gelungen:

http://medal-of-honor.gamersunity.de/der-multiplayer-test-skill-und-bart.t147788.html


----------



## KAEPS133 (18. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Der Skill hängt davon ab welchen Skill die Leute haben die man killt/von denen man gekillt wird.



Ja aber wie kann es sein das ich bei stats von 26/3 negative Skill Punkte bekomme. Ich versteh das rechensystem dahinter nicht wirklich -.-


----------



## Shooter (18. Oktober 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Davon kann man fast ausgehen.
> Wenn MW2 schon knapp bei 90% war (kenn jetzt nicht alle Bewertungen), und jetzt dedi-Server und verschiedene MP-Modi hinzu kommen, wirds wieder hohe Bewertungen hageln, obwohls seit Jahren nur ein Aufguss ist.



Und das Spiel es immer wieder schaft Konkurrenten locker vom Tisch zu hauen 
Und das sieht man nicht nur an Kommentaren, sondern auch in offiziellen Test´s!


----------



## Rizzard (18. Oktober 2010)

Die Tester müssten eigentlich Punkte abziehen, gerade weils immer wieder das gleiche ist, und Innovationen/Veränderungen kommen eben auch nicht wirklich.

Aber der Konsolenmarkt nimmt eben alles ab.

So genug der COD-Thematik. Zurück zu MoH.


----------



## nulchking (18. Oktober 2010)

Hab heute mal den Test zum SP in der CBS gelesen, die kritiesieren da die "übermäßige Gewalt" und loben die Grafik


----------



## DenniRauch (18. Oktober 2010)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Ja aber wie kann es sein das ich bei stats von 26/3 negative Skill Punkte bekomme. Ich versteh das rechensystem dahinter nicht wirklich -.-



 Wer jetzt gegen bessere Gegner spielt und auf die Zwölf kriegt – macht nichts. Es geht aufwärts. Wer aber bewusst als erfahrener Spieler auf einen Server geht, wo sich Anfänger tummeln, wird seinen Skill-Level trotz toller Abschusszahlen und -Quoten schneller sinken sehen als die Titanic. Und genau hier greift das Matchmaking: Das packt uns auf die Server, auf denen vom Skill her ähnliche Spieler sind. Man kann sich natürlich auch im generell sehr gut funktionierenden und vielen Optionen strotzenden Serverbrowser tummeln – kann da aber auch schnell auf einen Server mit Kanonenfutter gelangen und dort seinen Skill-Level zurück in die Steinzeit schießen.


----------



## Bull56 (18. Oktober 2010)

das verkackte spiel lässt mich im multiplayer einfach nicht weiterkommen...
wenn ich weiter spiele dann steige ich auf und am ende der runde steht dann da auch das ich das g3 scharfschützengewehr freigeschaltet habe-aber es ist nicht da wenn ich dann die nächste runde beende. dann muss ich wieder weiterspielen damit es wieder freigeschaltet wird und dann isses doch wieder nicht da...


----------



## KAEPS133 (18. Oktober 2010)

DenniRauch schrieb:


> Wer jetzt gegen bessere Gegner spielt und auf die Zwölf kriegt – macht nichts. Es geht aufwärts. Wer aber bewusst als erfahrener Spieler auf einen Server geht, wo sich Anfänger tummeln, wird seinen Skill-Level trotz toller Abschusszahlen und -Quoten schneller sinken sehen als die Titanic. Und genau hier greift das Matchmaking: Das packt uns auf die Server, auf denen vom Skill her ähnliche Spieler sind. Man kann sich natürlich auch im generell sehr gut funktionierenden und vielen Optionen strotzenden Serverbrowser tummeln – kann da aber auch schnell auf einen Server mit Kanonenfutter gelangen und dort seinen Skill-Level zurück in die Steinzeit schießen.



Hm ja das hab ich auch mittlerweile gelesen. Aber irgendwie find ich das totaler mist. Hab mir einen server suchen lassen und die ersten 3 Runden lief alles super ... in der 4 bekomm ich dann wieder negative Punkte weil viele neue Spieler dazugekommen sind. Das ist echt purer mist -.-


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Oktober 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> das verkackte spiel lässt mich im multiplayer einfach nicht weiterkommen...
> wenn ich weiter spiele dann steige ich auf und am ende der runde steht dann da auch das ich das g3 scharfschützengewehr freigeschaltet habe-aber es ist nicht da wenn ich dann die nächste runde beende. dann muss ich wieder weiterspielen damit es wieder freigeschaltet wird und dann isses doch wieder nicht da...


War bei mir am Anfang ähnlich mit den XP, ich hatte meinen Sniper auf Stufe 3 gespielt und dann als ichs nächste mal On ging 0XP aber egal hab mich wieder ein wenig hochgezockt  Also wenn jemand Bock hat ich komm so um 20:00 oder 18:00 morgen on, aber ich lagg ein wenig


----------



## Bu11et (18. Oktober 2010)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Der Singleplayer hat defintiv 68% verdient. Die Missionen sind einfach nicht so intensiv und von der Präsentation ist MoH viel langweiliger als CoD. Dazu kommen fehlerhafte Skripte, extrem langweilige Flug und Fahrmissionen, sehr enge, Schießbudenhafte Levels. An einigen Abschnitten muss man zwangsweise die KI vorlassen bzw. die KI wartet auf den Spieler, sonst geht es nicht weiter. Es summieren sich einfach viele Kleinigkeit auf, die bei MoH schlechter sind als bei CoD.



Nur noch mal zum mitschreiben: das Hauptziel von Dice war das Game so *realistisch* wie möglich zu gestalten. Und ich finde, dass ist bestens gelungen. Ihr könnt doch nicht ernsthaft erwarten, dass Spezialeinheiten so vorgehen wie das bei CoD der Fall ist? Klar viel Action, da machts bum  und da krachts... ist ja alles schön und gut aber so kann man im realen Leben nicht vorgehen. Das wäre reinster Selbstmord, wenn Truppen im feindlichen Gebiet einfach mal die Sau rauslassen würde, wie das öfters bei CoD vorkommt. Solche Missionen erfordern halt zurückhaltendes vorgehen. 
Wem das zu langweilig ist, sollte UT3 zocken .


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Oktober 2010)

Jop Real ist es, mit kleinen Ausnahmen, z.B hält man bei MoH nicht 20 Schüsse auf den Kopf aus wie in manch anderen Spielen, und Heal Packs gibts in Wirklichkeit auch nicht  Ok Selbstheilung nicht so schnell aber es gibts 
mfg Wa1lock


----------



## kreids (18. Oktober 2010)

hey hänge im sp fest,ziemlich am anfang nach dem turm stürmen.wo mann die jeeps zerstören muss mit einem laserpunkt versehen,die dann mit raketen zerstört werden.bei mir lässt sich aber nichts anviesiren bzw nur drei mal dann nicht mehr.
hat jemand ne lösung dafür?

wäre sehr dankbar dafür!!

mfg


----------



## Bu11et (19. Oktober 2010)

kreids schrieb:


> hey hänge im sp fest,ziemlich am anfang nach dem turm stürmen.wo mann die jeeps zerstören muss mit einem laserpunkt versehen,die dann mit raketen zerstört werden.bei mir lässt sich aber nichts anviesiren bzw nur drei mal dann nicht mehr.
> hat jemand ne lösung dafür?
> 
> wäre sehr dankbar dafür!!
> ...



Du musst bei bestimmten Zielen andere "Raketenart" einsetzen. Glaube mit Mausscrollrad kannst du die auswählen.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (19. Oktober 2010)

Generell ein gutes Spiel. Allerdings nicht überragend. Einige Bugs verhageln doch ziemlich den Spielspaß. Vereinzelte Logikfehler tun da ihr Übriges. Der Multiplayer ist recht anständig, obwohl mir nicht klar ist wieso ich ein 3/4-Magazin brauche um einen Kill zu erzielen. Die Hitbox sollte man auch mal anpassen. 
Gut finde ich das ich die UK-Version gekauft habe. Die Sprachausgabe auf Englisch ist einfach sehr viel geiler


----------



## Bull56 (19. Oktober 2010)

ok-ich spiele mit oder gegen dich Wa1lock.
habe zwei cheater die ich des öfteren treffe...
wäre vielleicht ganz praktisch wenn die anderen hier mal ihre cheater posten.
ich werde mal nen thread aufmachen und cheater mit den vids posten-.-
##"ban 4 lifetime!"##
die meisten benutzen nen  aimbot-meiner meinung nach der noobhack schlechthin-außerdem möchte ich einfach nur spielspass haben---


----------



## Bu11et (19. Oktober 2010)

Hast du nicht selbst noch vor paar Wochen gepralt, dass dus dir "vorzeitig" besorgen willst, damit du selber cheats und hacks machen kanns? in meinen Augen ein doppelter Fail . Und jetzt beschwerst du dich über andere?

PS: Den Thread kannst du dir getrost sparen, das interissiert keinen cheatern beim spielen zuzusehen. Kann man genau so auf diversen Seinten ganz schnell fiden.


----------



## hamst0r (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich komm schon wieder nicht weiter, ich soll in einer Höhle die Seals suchen, habe die Gegner schon erledigt, dann sagt mein Partner wir sollen nach einem anderem Ausgang suchen, rennt vor, rennt wieder zurück und geht in Deckung. Als Ziel wird mein Partner angezeigt und wenn ich den Gang entlanglaufe kommt ein Ausgang, mit ner unsichtbaren Mauer. :S


----------



## Bull56 (19. Oktober 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Hast du nicht selbst noch vor paar Wochen gepralt, dass dus dir "vorzeitig" besorgen willst, damit du selber cheats und hacks machen kanns? in meinen Augen ein doppelter Fail . Und jetzt beschwerst du dich über andere?
> 
> PS: Den Thread kannst du dir getrost sparen, das interissiert keinen cheatern beim spielen zuzusehen. Kann man genau so auf diversen Seinten ganz schnell fiden.



du hast probleme...
ich habe nicht damit geprahlt...
und ich wollte es mir nicht vorzeitig besorgen und hacks zu machen...
wie viel manche leute in aussagen hineininterpretieren -.-


----------



## Birdy84 (19. Oktober 2010)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> [...]Deswegen finde ich es schwachsinn MoH schlechter zu machen. Für mich ist es deutlich besser als CoD 4 und 6![...]


Gerade weil MoH realistischer sein will, ist es besonders dämlich, wenn man pro Level 150 Leute weg ballert. Außerdem sind bei CoD die Level bzw. die Missionen interessanter gestaltet. Btw. ich finde sowohl MW als auch MoH schwach im SP.



Jefim schrieb:


> Nur noch mal zum mitschreiben: das Hauptziel von Dice war das Game so *realistisch*  wie möglich zu gestalten. Und ich finde, dass ist bestens gelungen. Ihr  könnt doch nicht ernsthaft erwarten, dass Spezialeinheiten so vorgehen  wie das bei CoD der Fall ist? Klar viel Action, da machts bum  und da  krachts... ist ja alles schön und gut aber so kann man im realen Leben  nicht vorgehen. Das wäre reinster Selbstmord, wenn Truppen im  feindlichen Gebiet einfach mal die Sau rauslassen würde, wie das öfters  bei CoD vorkommt. Solche Missionen erfordern halt zurückhaltendes  vorgehen.
> Wem das zu langweilig ist, sollte UT3 zocken .


Ich musste erst überlegen, ob du wirklich mir geantwortet hast, weil deine Antwort kaum Bezug auf das nimmt, was ich ich schrieb.
Zunächst einmal hat Danger Close den Singleplayer entwickelt, nicht DICE. Wenn du tatsächlich ausdrücken willst, dass MoH realistisch ist und CoD nicht, dann kann ich dir nur bei letzterem zustimmen. MoH ist keinesfalls realistisch, annähernd realistisch sind OFP und Arma. MoH ist eine kulissenhafte Schießbude vor realistischem Szenario. Selbst die KI Kameraden verhalten sich nicht immer wie richtige Soldaten und laufen teilweise in einer Reihe mit einem Meter Abstand herum - lachhaft. Genau so wie die Gegnerzahlen.


----------



## Bull56 (19. Oktober 2010)

die KIs sind echt superdämlich... - da kann ich 100% zustimmen -.-


----------



## in-vino-veritas (19. Oktober 2010)

Gibt es denn bei MoH jetzt auch schon so viele Cheater wie bei MW2? (Habe das Spiel noch nicht)....


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Oktober 2010)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Gibt es denn bei MoH jetzt auch schon so viele Cheater wie bei MW2? (Habe das Spiel noch nicht)....




Also mir ist noch keiner bewusst aufgefallen. Der ein oder andere war dabei der mir was "komisch" vor kam, aber keiner wo ich mit dem Finger drauf gezeigt hätte und "cheater!" gesagt hätte.

Den MP finde ich übrigens nach einer Eingewöhnungszeit gut. Nicht herausragend, aber gut.

Die teils sehr schlechten Bewertung sind für mich unverständlich. Das einzige was ich zu bemängeln habe ist der kurze SP, das ende vom SP und das der "Tier 1" Modus doch ne ziemliche verarsche ist.


----------



## hamst0r (19. Oktober 2010)

Bull56: Meinst du mich? Ich kann leider nicht weiterspielen, aus dem Ausgang komm ich nicht raus und er steht da nur regungslos rum.


----------



## tickymick (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich komme grade auch nicht weiter. An der Stelle, wo Reaper 13 nurnoch einen Beschuss hat, auf dem Hügel da um das Tal. Ich hab alle Gegner die ich sah kaputt gemacht, aber es passiert nichts. Wenn ich dan den Rest der Munition verballer, schlägt die Mission fehl. Was genau soll ich den da abschießen?

lg


----------



## flasha (19. Oktober 2010)

Fliegt ihr eigentlich auch nach einem Sniperschuss durch die Luft?! Wurde vorhin 2mal von einer Sniper geholt und bin komischerweise mehrere Meter weggeflogen! Mich würde auch mal interessieren wie mein Ping ist. Man stirbt komischerweise Sekunden später obwohl man denkt man hat es gerade in Sicherheit geschafft...


----------



## Shooter (19. Oktober 2010)

flasha schrieb:


> Fliegt ihr eigentlich auch nach einem Sniperschuss durch die Luft?! Wurde vorhin 2mal von einer Sniper geholt und bin komischerweise mehrere Meter weggeflogen! Mich würde auch mal interessieren wie mein Ping ist. Man stirbt komischerweise Sekunden später obwohl man denkt man hat es gerade in Sicherheit geschafft...



Das liegt nicht an deinem Ping sondern an der allgemeinen Hitbox!


----------



## Bu11et (20. Oktober 2010)

flasha schrieb:


> Fliegt ihr eigentlich auch nach einem Sniperschuss durch die Luft?! Wurde vorhin 2mal von einer Sniper geholt und bin komischerweise mehrere Meter weggeflogen! Mich würde auch mal interessieren wie mein Ping ist. Man stirbt komischerweise Sekunden später obwohl man denkt man hat es gerade in Sicherheit geschafft...



Das hat mit dem Ping wirklich nichts zutun. Und es liegt nicht nur an den Sniperkills. Mir passiert es kommischer weise öfters . Woran das allerdings liegt ist mir ein Rätsel .


----------



## KAEPS133 (20. Oktober 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Das hat mit dem Ping wirklich nichts zutun. Und es liegt nicht nur an den Sniperkills. Mir passiert es kommischer weise öfters . Woran das allerdings liegt ist mir ein Rätsel .



Ja das hab ich auch öfters mal. Frustet gewaltig wenn man aufeinmal tot ist, es aber garnicht sein kann...
Aber wie ich es hasse das da keine Ping angezeigt wird im Spiel.


----------



## ypiotr (20. Oktober 2010)

apropos ping: problem #1 ich sehe im server browser keinen ping ... mit der funktion "spiel suchen" bin ich mal auf einem japanischen server gelandet. super-merkwürdig war, dass ich recht normal spielen konnte (obwohl der ping nach japan normal ne katastrophe ist). das richtig komische war: schießen und treffen ging aber die granaten waren nicht zu gebrauchen. bei einem direkten treffer ging der gegner nicht drauf.


----------



## ypiotr (20. Oktober 2010)

WOW: Clean Sweep Is Coming | Medal of Honor - Available Now

neue MP maps!


----------



## defPlaya (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
Ist diese "Medal of Honor [AT PEGI] (uncut, inkl. Zugang zur Battlefield 3-Beta)" Version jetzt die komplett unzensierte? Also mit Taliban oder ohne? Bin immernoch am hin und her überlegen ob ich mir das Spiel kaufe oder nicht?


----------



## ypiotr (20. Oktober 2010)

Taliban sind im Singleplayer. Im Multiplayer heissen die dann Opfor (opposing forces). Im SP, den ich in DE gekauft habe gibt es keine headshots. blood effects + ragdoll effects gibt es aber.


----------



## Bull56 (20. Oktober 2010)

ich hatte heute morgen auch was komisches -.-
ich konnte in jedem server nur die serien waffen nehmen ohne die freigeschalteten teile oder waffen wie die schrotflinte...
und wenn ich dann gespielt habe und etwa 450 punkte hatte wurde auch nicht mehr freigeschaltet oder so!? dann bin ich aus den servern wieder rausgegangen aber im hauptmenü unter waffenanpassung waren die freigeschalteten teile verfügbar!??????

also ich habe mittlerweile schon mehrere cheater gefunden! einen immer wieder namens "GodLike 99Kings" mit aimbot, wallhack und autoshoot-und warscheinlich auch no recoil.
dieser sowie ein anderer haben auch geschrieben das sie einen hack benutzen... 60 zu 3 kills oder so sind schon etwas verwunderlich -.-
ich bin meistens der beste in der liste aber da vergeht mir irgendwie die lust wenn jemand durchgehend hacks benutzt...
bei cs1.6 oder so kann man die ja melden-geht das bei moh auch?

ich freue mich schon auf neue maps 
läuft schön flüssig der multiplayer!


----------



## Shooter (20. Oktober 2010)

Sind die Maps denn jetzt für PC User umsonst ? 
Ich kann da nicht wirklich viel von PC lesen, nur das man die Karten im Xbox live sowie Playstation Store kaufen kann. ?!


----------



## Bu11et (20. Oktober 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> scheater



... das musste einfach sein.

Joa ich kann mich über die Performance auch nicht beklagen. Und jetzt schon neuer Modi und Maps? Ich kenn mich mit den derzeitigen Maps noch nicht mal vollkommen aus . Naja schaden wirds ja nicht. Das einzige, was ich am MP zu bemängeln hab ist die geringe Waffenauswahl .


----------



## hamst0r (20. Oktober 2010)

Hab eben zum ersten mal Cruise-Missile geschafft, jagt man ja ganz schön viele Gegner hoch, obwohl die weiter weg sind. Eine Frage hab ich aber noch, was ist Panzer I und Panzer II als Defensiv Unterschützung? Und wo liegt der Unterschied?

Noch was:
Ich hab die Uncut Version aus AT von Amazon, aber platzende Köpfe und herumfliegende Körperteile hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## defPlaya (20. Oktober 2010)

ypiotr schrieb:


> Taliban sind im Singleplayer. Im Multiplayer heissen die dann Opfor (opposing forces). Im SP, den ich in DE gekauft habe gibt es keine headshots. blood effects + ragdoll effects gibt es aber.



Das heißt also Headshots dann platzt der Kopf wenn man ihn trifft und was sind rag dolls? Ist die PIGI komplett auf deutsch?


----------



## flasha (20. Oktober 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> ich hatte heute morgen auch was komisches -.-
> ich konnte in jedem server nur die serien waffen nehmen ohne die freigeschalteten teile oder waffen wie die schrotflinte...
> und wenn ich dann gespielt habe und etwa 450 punkte hatte wurde auch nicht mehr freigeschaltet oder so!? dann bin ich aus den servern wieder rausgegangen aber im hauptmenü unter waffenanpassung waren die freigeschalteten teile verfügbar!??????
> 
> ...



Das ist ein "Mod" bzw. wurden die freigeschalteten Skills serverseitig deaktiviert damit alle "gleichberechtigt" sind. Coole Idee aber leider ist die Sniper nur mit Rotem Punkt doch keine Sniper mehr oder?!




Jefim schrieb:


> Das hat mit dem Ping wirklich nichts zutun. Und es  liegt nicht nur an den Sniperkills. Mir passiert es kommischer weise  öfters . Woran das allerdings liegt ist mir ein Rätsel .



Aber wie will man dass denn ausschließen wenn man seinen Ping noch nichtmal selber sieht?! Hm...auf Updates kann man bei EA lange warten...siehe BC2...


----------



## Bull56 (20. Oktober 2010)

habe jetzt bei allen waffen nen fadenkreuz damit ich das scharfschützengewehr auch im nahkampf nutzen kann 
das rockt!!!


----------



## mixxed_up (20. Oktober 2010)

Ist euch auch aufgefallen, dass der Schnee in MoH Singleplayer manchmal nach 640x480 aussieht? 

Und der inoffizielle DX10 Modus macht bei mir schlimme Grafikfehler, bzw. ist das ganze Bild ein einziger Grafikfehler.


----------



## Bull56 (20. Oktober 2010)

mir isses eher aufgefallen das crysis immernoch am benutzerfreundlichsten ist -.-
- man kann selber maps machen
- man kann selber server auf dem eigenen pc hosten
- man kann eine konsole benutzen
- man kann alles ändern von 3d modellen bis texturen
- diverse persönliche grafikeinstellungen sind möglich
- man kann einen extrem individuellen server erstellen
- man hat kostenlose maps mit patches bekommen

all das geht bei moh nicht...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (20. Oktober 2010)

hamst0r schrieb:


> Hab eben zum ersten mal Cruise-Missile geschafft, jagt man ja ganz schön viele Gegner hoch, obwohl die weiter weg sind. Eine Frage hab ich aber noch, was ist Panzer I und Panzer II als Defensiv Unterschützung? Und wo liegt der Unterschied?
> 
> Noch was:
> Ich hab die Uncut Version aus AT von Amazon, aber platzende Köpfe und herumfliegende Körperteile hab ich noch nicht gesehen.



Das Uncut gilt nur für den Single Player.
Die Multiplayer Version ist überall gleich.

Ich denke Panzer bedeutet bessere Panzerung für alle Spieler (im Team), und der unterschied ist die stärke der Panzerung halt


----------



## hamst0r (20. Oktober 2010)

Auch im Einzelspieler fliegen keine Körperteile, etc.


----------



## Necrobutcher (20. Oktober 2010)

Jo das sind die Flak Vests I und II


----------



## hamst0r (20. Oktober 2010)

Und was Ist Munition I und II? Steht öfters Match-Munition ausgegeben, ich hab aber nichts dazu bekommen.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (20. Oktober 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ist euch auch aufgefallen, dass der Schnee in MoH Singleplayer manchmal nach 640x480 aussieht?
> 
> Und der inoffizielle DX10 Modus macht bei mir schlimme Grafikfehler, bzw. ist das ganze Bild ein einziger Grafikfehler.



Das Gefühl hatte ich auch 

Insbesondere die ersten paar Missionen die nachts in den Schneebergen spielen.


----------



## defPlaya (20. Oktober 2010)

hamst0r schrieb:


> Auch im Einzelspieler fliegen keine Körperteile, etc.



Ok also gibt es keine Vorteile der PEGI Version.Dann kann ich mir auch beim MM eine deutsche Version kaufen.


----------



## Necrobutcher (20. Oktober 2010)

hamst0r schrieb:


> Und was Ist Munition I und II? Steht öfters Match-Munition ausgegeben, ich hab aber nichts dazu bekommen.



Mehr Schaden.


----------



## Bull56 (20. Oktober 2010)

dieses scheiss spiel!!!
schon wieder fast 1000 punkte verdient und es schreibt sie nicht zu meinen anderen dazu!!!
so ein dreck!-ich wäre schon wesentlich weiter im multiplayer!!!


----------



## Bu11et (21. Oktober 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> dieses scheiss spiel!!!
> schon wieder fast 1000 punkte verdient und es schreibt sie nicht zu meinen anderen dazu!!!
> so ein dreck!-ich wäre schon wesentlich weiter im multiplayer!!!



Wenn das Spiel so toll findest, dann spiels nicht . Dein Geflame/Gespamme will hier keiner haben. Ist nicht der Sinn des Threads.


----------



## Shooter (21. Oktober 2010)

Naja der Sinn nicht! 

Aber mich würde interessieren wieso die Punkte nicht gezählt haben ? 
Komme des öfteren auch auf Server wo auch gar keine Rotpunktvisiere etc aktiviert sind ?!"

Hier übrigens die Notes des 2 Patch: 

GENERAL
• Fixed the scenario when joining a friend on a password protected server caused a hang
• Ribbons and medals appear on unranked servers 
• Jumping and shooting at the same time now affects the ability to be accurate with the weapons
• Added aiming spot in binoculars in hardcore mode 
• Holding your breath and moving forward no longer takes you out of scope
• Modifications in weapon behaviour *see weapon tweaks below
• Increased the points needed to win a Domination/TDM game 
-- Increased TDM score from 1200 to 1400 points
-- Increased Sector Control score from 1800 to 2600 points
• Decreased accuracy while shooting from the hip
• Cut points from score chain rewards in half           
• Addressed the sniper rifle damage to bring the sniper rifle more in line with the other kits
• Increased the amount of recoil and spread *see weapon tweaks below
• Changed immortal time to 1.9 from 1.6 seconds after spawn to prevent  the scenario of spawning in the open only to be shot on spawn in

WEAPONS
• Assault Rifles
-- Increased recoil
-- Deviation
--- Increased deviation when not zooming
--- Deviation bug fixed (increased while shooting)
-- Lowered close range damage
-- Jumping deviation increased
• Carbines
-- Increased recoil
-- Deviation
--- Increased deviation when not zooming
--- Deviation increses faster than assault rifles
--- Deviation bug fixed (increased while shooting)
-- Jumping deviation increased
• Sniper rifles
-- Headshot does the most damage
-- Less damage from bolt action
--- 2 shots to kill on body from long range
--- 1 shot on body from short range
---- Normal: 8m
---- Ammo 2: 10m
---- Range: 9.6m
-- Increased recoil on semi-automatic
• Soldier
-- Damage by hit point
--- Head
---- Headshots as before
--- Body
---- Body shots as before
--- Arms and legs
---- 20% less damage

Wurde einiges geändert, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Bu11et (21. Oktober 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Naja der Sinn nicht!
> 
> Aber mich würde interessieren wieso die Punkte nicht gezählt haben ?
> Komme des öfteren auch auf Server wo auch gar keine Rotpunktvisiere etc aktiviert sind ?!"



Wie bereits erwähnt sind bei manchen Servern diverse Einstellungen verändert, wodurch man z.B. nicht auf alle Waffen/Aufsätze zugreifen kann. Was die Punkte angeht müsstet ihr eigentlich wissen, dass nicht alle Server ein Rankingsystem haben .


----------



## wari (21. Oktober 2010)

hatte dieses probleme mit den punkten noch nicht, kA von was das kommen könnte 

ansonsten sehen die patchnotes ziemlich heftig aus, kraempelt meiner meinung nach das ganze spielverhalten um.. warum müssen jetzt plötzlich alle waffen mehr recoil bekommen ?!


----------



## FarChri (21. Oktober 2010)

wari schrieb:


> hatte dieses probleme mit den punkten noch nicht, kA von was das kommen könnte
> 
> ansonsten sehen die patchnotes ziemlich heftig aus, kraempelt meiner meinung nach das ganze spielverhalten um.. warum müssen jetzt plötzlich alle waffen mehr recoil bekommen ?!




Weils es zu einfach war. Jeder konnte mit einem noramlen AK inkl. Visier wie ein Sniper aggieren... Deswegen gibts bei manchen Maps 90% Distanzschüsse und fast keinen Nahkampf.


----------



## hamst0r (21. Oktober 2010)

Man kann doch in den Filtern des Server-Browsers Ranked ein- und ausstellen. Dann sollte das mit den Punkten doch auch nicht mehr passieren, oder?


----------



## Bull56 (21. Oktober 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Wenn das Spiel so toll findest, dann spiels nicht . Dein Geflame/Gespamme will hier keiner haben. Ist nicht der Sinn des Threads.


 
der thread ist eher nicht dafür da mich für alles was ich schreibe zu kritisieren! außerdem ist das kein geflame sondern völlig gerechtfertigt! trag was sinnvolleres bei als kritik über mich!

B2T:
jetzt ist das ganze noch seltsamer geworden^^
ich kann unter waffenanpassung im hauptmenü nur ein paar teile einstellen. jedoch im spiel sind alles diese tier-1 waffen wie die G3 Freigeschaltet und ich kann auch in jedem server damit spielen!?
scheinbar zählt der hauptserver meine punkte nicht hinzu im hauptmenü!?
Also ich finds echt seltsam-aber solange ich mit den ganzen freigeschalteten tier1 waffen spielen kann 
mich ab und wieder anzumelden bringt auch nichts-und im freischaltungsbaum sind die auch nicht dabei -ich glaube ich frage mal im support nach in der hoffnung das noch andere das prob haben.

---gibts irgendeinen no-intro patch-ich kann die videos nämlich nicht einfach rauslöschen??? möchte gerne das das spiel schneller startet...


----------



## Bu11et (21. Oktober 2010)

hamst0r schrieb:


> Man kann doch in den Filtern des Server-Browsers Ranked ein- und ausstellen. Dann sollte das mit den Punkten doch auch nicht mehr passieren, oder?



Das wäre z.B. eine Möglichkeit .

@Bull56: Wenn du deine beiträge vor dem Release nochmal genau lessen würdest, würdest du meine Kritik an dich auch nachvolziehen können. Und bestreiten brauchst dus auch nicht, dass du extra nen server haben wolltest, damit du deine Hacks machen kannst. Steh zu dem was du hier von dir gibst oder schreib sowas dämliches erst garnicht ofiziel . 

@ 2nd Patch: Versteh ich das richtig, die haben den Markierungspfeil im HC-Modus hinzugefügt? Wenn ja, dann wurden meine Gebete erhöt . Weiß garnicht mehr, wie oft ich mir selbst ein auf  die Rübe mit dem Mörserschlag gegeben hab .


----------



## Shooter (21. Oktober 2010)

Ja das wurde auch mal Zeit. 

Sonst weiß man wirklich nicht wo man sein Mörserschlag hinhaut.... 
Schade das sie das mit den Hitboxen nicht fixen


----------



## Necrobutcher (21. Oktober 2010)

Wo war da das Problem? Mit der normalen Knarre zielen auf das Fernglas wechseln und klicken, ging doch ohne Probleme?! oO

http://www.esl.eu/de/moh/news/138312/

Hätte jemand Lust?


----------



## Bull56 (21. Oktober 2010)

lol-ich habe nie gesagt das ich nen eigenen server hosten möchte um darauf hacks zu testen. bitte nicht soviel interpretieren -.-
mich hats nur geärgert das ich nicht meinen eigenen server hosten kann auf meinem server um den so einzustellen wie er mir gefällt und um mit der grafik rumzuspielen und die maps zu spielen die ich gerade möchte... von hacks habe ich darauf bezogen garnichts gesagt.
ich glaube dein problem liegt darin das ich was mit "hacks" zu tun habe 

ich habe das eigentlich nicht vermisst mit den mörsern. abgesehen davon das die dinger nicht so mein fall sind xD. ich hätte dabei einfach gerne eine karte auf der ich ankreuzen kann wo die mörser landen sollen xD
irgendwie sagt es garnicht im vorraus wann der nächste patch kommt...

Mir ist ein server aufgefallen er hieß :  .:Game for All:.
da stand kein hosterlogo beim eintritt dabei oder sonstwas!? jetzt ist der weg-war das vielleicht ein illegaler???


----------



## Shooter (21. Oktober 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> ich hätte dabei einfach gerne eine karte auf der ich ankreuzen kann wo die mörser landen sollen xD



Sowas kannste nur im neuen CoD machen  
Und gleich 3 davon


----------



## ypiotr (21. Oktober 2010)

Wann kommt der Patch denn? Im Moment ist der MP lustig aber echt schräg. Die extrem hohe Präzision und Reichweite der Maschinengewehre ist echt abnormal! Ich kann Sniper vom anderen Ende der Map abknallen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. Oktober 2010)

ypiotr schrieb:


> Wann kommt der Patch denn? Im Moment ist der MP lustig aber echt schräg. Die extrem hohe Präzision und Reichweite der Maschinengewehre ist echt abnormal! Ich kann Sniper vom anderen Ende der Map abknallen.



Und wenn das nicht machbar wäre würden alle rumheulen das die Waffen nix treffen...


----------



## Bull56 (21. Oktober 2010)

hat beides seine kehrseiten - also mir gefällts recht gut-aber man kann die ak und die maverick echt auch als sniper benutzen was etwas unfair ist...
also mir gefällts wies ist


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Oktober 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man den MGs und SMGs mal ordentlich an Präzision nehmen!
Vorhin habe ich eine sehr coole Runde gespielt, 50P dann 6 gedrückt und 1 Kill gemacht = 100P 6 gedrückt und irgeneine Schleife gekriegt= 175P 6 gedrückt und einen Kill gemach = 245P Kill gemacht und 6 gedrückt = 420P plus Schleife xD
So kann man auch Punkte machen xD


----------



## Shi (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich find den MP sehr geil besonder Quickscopen geht gut  M24 ftw


----------



## Necrobutcher (21. Oktober 2010)

Das schlimmste ist wenn der Unlock an nem Berg oder Tür etc. direkt vor einem Hängen bleibt obwohl man ewig weit dran vorbei zielt und man erstmal sich und 1000000 Kameraden umnietet


----------



## Shooter (21. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand von euch schon den letzten Killstreak für 600 Punkten geschaft? 
Das ist echt extrem


----------



## Bull56 (21. Oktober 2010)

ja-das ist schon etwas blöde gemacht-aber trotzdem gefällts mir so wies ist


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. Oktober 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> ja-das ist schon etwas blöde gemacht-aber trotzdem gefällts mir so wies ist



Ehy wie viele std hast du schon gezockt?

Das ist ja extrem....

Hab 14 Std gespielt und bin bei 2300. Und ich bin immer unter den top 5

Das beste was ich hatte war Atellarie (ab 250 Punkte), da is die eine Bombe zum selbst lenken besser ^^ und das Zielen mit dem Fernglas regt ja mal übelst auf  Wenn das Ziel z.b. auf einmal die Gräser voreinen sind  -.-


----------



## Necrobutcher (21. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwie passt der Screenshot so garnicht zu den Onlinestats von dir


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. Oktober 2010)

Also doch der gute alte Fake? ^^
Naja ^^

Find ich schon übertrieben wenn man sich den Skill der ersten auf der Weltweiten Rangliste anguckt ... Da denk ich irgendwie sofort an Cheater


----------



## Necrobutcher (21. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man sich das Leaderboard anschaut, müsste Bull unter den Top 30 sein ist dort aber nirgends zu finden...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. Oktober 2010)

Er könnte sich natürlich auch anders genannt haben als hier im Board, oder haste ihn in der Friendlist?

Wie sieht dein SKill aus Necrobutcher?


----------



## Necrobutcher (21. Oktober 2010)

Er hat vorn paar Seiten geschrieben wie er heisst.

20xx, aber die letzten 2-3 Tage fast nicht gespielt.

Ich bin aber auch manchmal recht selbstmörderisch unterwegs und renn quer übers Feld nur um z.B. ein Sprengsatz zu setzen, und wenn ich dabei 10x sterb ohne einen Kill zu machen. Gewinnen > Skill, auch wenn ich davon nichts habe mir machts so mehr spaß.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. Oktober 2010)

joa irgendwann muss man diese aktionen starten weil die anderen immer nur Snipern. So kann man Land gewinnen und Spawn Punkte für Teammates bilden und alle sind mitten im geschehn


----------



## Necrobutcher (21. Oktober 2010)

Das schlimmste find ich wenn die Leute bei SC direkt neben der Feindlichen Flagge stehen und fröhlich durch die Gegend fraggen aber so weit von der Flagge wegstehen dass sie nicht eingenommen wird...


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Er hat vorn paar Seiten geschrieben wie er heisst.
> 
> 20xx, aber die letzten 2-3 Tage fast nicht gespielt.
> 
> Ich bin aber auch manchmal recht selbstmörderisch unterwegs und renn quer übers Feld nur um z.B. ein Sprengsatz zu setzen, und wenn ich dabei 10x sterb ohne einen Kill zu machen. Gewinnen > Skill, auch wenn ich davon nichts habe mir machts so mehr spaß.


Mich hat aber einer geaddet der bull56 hieß?! Wer war dan das???


----------



## Necrobutcher (21. Oktober 2010)

Das ist er.

Performance | Medal of Honor - Available Now

Auch wenn es keine Live Stats sind, ich hab das etwas beobachtet und viel Verschiebung zwischen den Stats und den tatsächlichen besteht nicht.


----------



## defPlaya (21. Oktober 2010)

Also hab es mir jetzt auch geholt. Muss sagen so schlecht wie alle sagen ist es auch nicht. Es ist zwar nur die USK Limited aber gab es günstig bei Saturn. 

War definitiv kein Fehlkauf....


----------



## Bull56 (21. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Das ist er.
> 
> Performance | Medal of Honor - Available Now
> 
> Auch wenn es keine Live Stats sind, ich hab das etwas beobachtet und viel Verschiebung zwischen den Stats und den tatsächlichen besteht nicht.



sorry-das bild war nicht von mir sonder von CoolBaller

ich habe noch net soviel gezockt 

10h wenns hoch kommt xD


----------



## Bu11et (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich dacht schon, nen Skill von über 4500 ?


----------



## wari (22. Oktober 2010)

mein skill pendelt sich iwie so bei 2,5k..  alles was weit druebergeht sind vermutlich haessliche camper, die sonst nix machen...


----------



## FarChri (22. Oktober 2010)

Was mich extrem aufregt ist wenn ich mit meinem Team im "Ziel Raid" verteidigen soll, rennen alle wild drauf los und attakieren als müssten sie Ziele angreifen. Keiner verteidigt wirklich und so passiert es schon mehrmals das ich alleine da stehe und versuche die Punkte zu halten... Die denken das ist Team Sturmlauf?! Sicher muss man auch attakieren. Ich setz mich auch nicht hin und warte, aber allzu weit von unseren Angriffspunkten entferne ich mich dabei nicht.

... noch besser ist wenn alle drauf los laufen und sich als Sniper positionieren an Stellen wo man gar nicht verteidigen kann... Ich denke Teamplay ist so manchen ein fremder Begriff!

Im grossen und ganzem bin ich aber noch immer recht zufrieden mit dem Spiel. Ist recht kurzweilig...


----------



## Bull56 (22. Oktober 2010)

jo-da sind auch manchmal zu viele camper. die haben dann über 2000 punkte aber wenn die aus ihren löchern kommen sind se schnell tot...

die sache ist das ich lieber auf servern spiele auf denen unter 10 spieler drauf sind, da das nicht so ein sinnloses rumgeballer und gemetzel ist


----------



## hamst0r (22. Oktober 2010)

Performance | Medal of Honor - Available Now
Das sind meine Statistiken. Die KD von ~2 sehe ich jedoch nicht als Skill an, da ich ausschließlich die Sniper benutze, ich selbst sehe mich aber nicht als Camper.
Für mich ist ein Camper, jemand der mit einem Sturmgewehr in der Ecke hockt und wartet bis jemand kommt und nicht jemand der versteckt von Baum zu Baum rennt um unendeckt zu bleiben. Außerdem ist es doch der Job eines Scharfschützen unendeckt zu bleiben.


----------



## wari (22. Oktober 2010)

sollte ich mir auch mal angewöhnen, denn mit meiner rifle spielweise werd ich wohl nie alle killstreaks sehen^^.. bin bisher noch nicht ueber 300 pkte gekommen...


----------



## Necrobutcher (22. Oktober 2010)

Natürlich ist das Campen. Was anderes wäre es mit Red-Dot an der Front rumzulaufen.


----------



## hamst0r (22. Oktober 2010)

Schonmal 'n Scharfschützen im Krieg an der Front gesehen? Mir machen die extremen Schüsse einfach Spaß, bei Call of Duty 4 spiel ich so gut wie garnicht mit der Sniper, da die Karten einfach nicht so groß sind.


----------



## FarChri (22. Oktober 2010)

hamst0r schrieb:


> Schonmal 'n Scharfschützen im Krieg an der Front gesehen? Mir machen die extremen Schüsse einfach Spaß, bei Call of Duty 4 spiel ich so gut wie garnicht mit der Sniper, da die Karten einfach nicht so groß sind.



Grundsätzlich richtig, zerstöhrt halt für alle anderen etwas den Spielspass. 

Kommt aber auch auf die Map bei MoH an, manche kann man ganz gut spielen ohne das von 20 Spielern 18 Sniper unterwegs sind...


----------



## hamst0r (22. Oktober 2010)

Meistens schieße ich selbst die Scharfschützen/Camper ab, da ich die Rusher überhaupt nicht im Visier habe. Meistens renne ich von Baum zu Baum und gucke wo sich die anderen Scharfschützen verstecken.

[Edit]
Jetzt hab ich extra für euch angefangen als Special Ops zu spielen.


----------



## Bull56 (22. Oktober 2010)

lol- stufe 9 bei sniper und bei allen anderen noch auf stufe 1...
du bist ja der reinste camper -.-

ich bin eher jemand der wie in der schiessbude quer durch die map rennt und alles niederschiesst was im weg ist. ich habe bisher noch nie mörser oder raketen benutzt und nur sehr wenige mit handgranaten gekillt...

aber ab und zu hänge ich im gebirge auch mal in den bergen und sniper rum -.-
meine beste score war mal 46 zu 3 beim snipern im shai-khot


----------



## hamst0r (22. Oktober 2010)

Das war mir klar, dass ich als Camper abgestempelt werde.
Ich bin halt nicht gut als Schütze/Special Ops, deshalb spiele ich als Scharfschütze.
Soll ein Scharfschütze in den Nahkampf gehen? Gut, bei MW2 kann man das gut machen, aber dann ist es kein Scharfschütze mehr.


----------



## Bull56 (22. Oktober 2010)

jeder wie er mag...

wir können im laufe des nachmittags ja mal zusammen spielen


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (22. Oktober 2010)

Scharfschützen sind absolut legitim. Nur weil die meisten einfach gedankenverloren aus der Deckung stürmen und ihren Kopf nur haben das es nicht reinregnet. Wenn ein Scharfschütze aufgrund des guten Vorstoßes des Gegnerteams keine Chance hat was zu treffen, wird er recht schnell keine Lust mehr haben 

Find dein Einstellung super hamst0r! 
Laufen und Feuern, Soldat!


----------



## FarChri (22. Oktober 2010)

Das sie legitim sind bestreite ich auch nicht.

Und das hirnlose voran Stürmen bekommt man dabei auch gut abgewöhnt 

Wenn man die verschiedenen Maps gut genug kennt, weiss man ja sowieso wo einem die Sniper und Camper erwarten.


----------



## Bull56 (22. Oktober 2010)

manche rennen einem echt vors visier wie die lemminge...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. Oktober 2010)

Eurogamer.net; schrieb:
			
		

> PC users are set to be the lucky recipients of a Medal of Honor patch, developer Danger Close has announced.
> The studio made the announcement on its blog,  stating, "We have been working on the feedback from the forums that you  posted during the PC beta. We are listening to your major concerns and  are pleased to show you the change/fix list."
> The list, which you can see in full below, includes a number of weapon and control tweaks, as well as various bug fixes.
> No announcement has yet been made regarding updates for the PlayStation 3 or Xbox 360 versions of the game.
> ...


 
Vorallem das mit Sniper Bodyshot find ich gut


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Oktober 2010)

Anstatt den Snipern auf die Pelle zurücken sollen die lieber mal den doofen Special Ops und Schützen da unpräzisere Waffen geben das die nicht immer neben den Sniper campen und fast genau so gut treffen mit ihrer Shot Gun oder MP !


----------



## Necrobutcher (22. Oktober 2010)

Was steht denn da hä? -.-


----------



## riotmilch (22. Oktober 2010)

Habe jetzt den Singleplayer durch und muss sagen, alleine vom Waffenverhalten spricht mich das Spiel sehr an. Das G3 streut, das ist ne Wucht ^^
Wo in MW2 das M4 fast keinen Rückstoß hat, muss ich in MoH wirklich auf Einzelschuss wechseln oder nur kurze Feuerstöße geben.
Läuft auch super flüssig (max 60FPS, is das ne Config Sache das da nicht mehr kommt? Oo)
Sind die Waffen im Mehrspieler genau so gut oder dann doch wieder "Arcade" lastiger?
Unterscheidet sich die Engine im Gegensatz sum Singleplayer sehr? Also Performance usw usf....?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt mit der super hohen Zielgenauikgkeit der Maschinengewehre.
Mit dem Fetten MG von Ami SOldat trift man nichts auf lange distanz und selbst auf mittlerer nur schwer. Und mit AK und M4 trifft man über weite Distanzen auch nur im einzelschuß


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Oktober 2010)

riotmilch schrieb:


> Habe jetzt den Singleplayer durch und muss sagen, alleine vom Waffenverhalten spricht mich das Spiel sehr an. Das G3 streut, das ist ne Wucht ^^
> Wo in MW2 das M4 fast keinen Rückstoß hat, muss ich in MoH wirklich auf Einzelschuss wechseln oder nur kurze Feuerstöße geben.
> Läuft auch super flüssig (max 60FPS, is das ne Config Sache das da nicht mehr kommt? Oo)
> Sind die Waffen im Mehrspieler genau so gut oder dann doch wieder "Arcade" lastiger?
> Unterscheidet sich die Engine im Gegensatz sum Singleplayer sehr? Also Performance usw usf....?


Jo Engine ist anders du kannst unter anderem auch DX 9 und 11 nutzen, AA kannst du unter DX 10/11 draufhauen, Downsampling geht auch ...
Aber spiel es doch einfach an


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. Oktober 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Jo Engine ist anders du kannst unter anderem auch DX 9 und 11 nutzen, AA kannst du unter DX 10/11 draufhauen, Downsampling geht auch ...
> Aber spiel es doch einfach an



WO kann man DX 11 einstellen?


----------



## Bu11et (22. Oktober 2010)

riotmilch schrieb:


> Habe jetzt den Singleplayer durch und muss sagen, alleine vom Waffenverhalten spricht mich das Spiel sehr an. Das G3 streut, das ist ne Wucht ^^
> Wo in MW2 das M4 fast keinen Rückstoß hat, muss ich in MoH wirklich auf Einzelschuss wechseln oder nur kurze Feuerstöße geben.
> Läuft auch super flüssig (max 60FPS, is das ne Config Sache das da nicht mehr kommt? Oo)
> Sind die Waffen im Mehrspieler genau so gut oder dann doch wieder "Arcade" lastiger?
> Unterscheidet sich die Engine im Gegensatz sum Singleplayer sehr? Also Performance usw usf....?




Ich finde da liegen Welten dazwischen! Das Waffenverhalten ist durchaus anders. genau so wie die Physik. Eigentlich war ich mit der U3-Engine immer zufrieden aber bei diesem Game macht die Frostbite Engine auf mich einen besseren eindruck.


----------



## Shooter (22. Oktober 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Ich finde da liegen Welten dazwischen! Das Waffenverhalten ist durchaus anders. genau so wie die Physik. Eigentlich war ich mit der U3-Engine immer zufrieden aber bei diesem Game macht die Frostbite Engine auf mich einen besseren eindruck.



Du hast doch nen Vogel...... "da liegen Welten dazwischen"


----------



## r34ln00b (22. Oktober 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Du hast doch nen Vogel...... "da liegen Welten dazwischen"



beispiele?

wie ich finde läuft der ganze ablauf etwas realistischer als bei mw2 ab.


----------



## Shooter (22. Oktober 2010)

r34ln00b schrieb:


> beispiele?
> 
> wie ich finde läuft der ganze ablauf etwas realistischer als bei mw2 ab.



Ja das aufjedenfall..... 

Das Waffenverhalten ist besser, mehr aber auch nicht. 
Und die Grafik schonmal gar nicht.....


----------



## Bu11et (23. Oktober 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Du hast doch nen Vogel...... "da liegen Welten dazwischen"




Wenn hier einer den Vogel hat, dann bist du das.. wer lessen kann ist klar im Vorteil . Mehr brauch ich dazu nicht sagen.
Btw. überleg dir deine Wortwahl beim nächsten mal ganz genau freundchen!


----------



## r34ln00b (23. Oktober 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Und die Grafik schonmal gar nicht.....



jefim hat gar nicht über die grafik geblubbert, so am rande


----------



## Bu11et (23. Oktober 2010)

r34ln00b schrieb:


> jefim hat gar nicht über die grafik geblubbert, so am rande



Richtiiiig! 

Ja wie gesagt wer lessen kann...

Und wie hier manche auf den Vergleich zu MW2 kommen versteh ich auch nicht ganz. Ok vllt wollten die da gegen konkurieren, aber für mich bleibt MW2 und MoH doch recht unterschiedliche Shooter, die beide Spaß machen, wenn man das Teamplay vorhanden ist.


----------



## Shooter (23. Oktober 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Richtiiiig!
> 
> Ja wie gesagt wer lessen kann...
> 
> Und wie hier manche auf den Vergleich zu MW2 kommen versteh ich auch nicht ganz. Ok vllt wollten die da gegen konkurieren, aber für mich bleibt MW2 und MoH doch recht unterschiedliche Shooter, die beide Spaß machen, wenn man das Teamplay vorhanden ist.



Ist ja auch egal obs um Grafik ging oder nicht. 

Tatsache ist das DICE ganz groß gegen Black Ops konkurrieren will. 
Na da bin ich echt mal gespannt, welches der beiden Multiplayer + Singleplayer mehr Action,Spaß und auch langzeitmoltivation bringen wird 
Und eure lächerlich hafte Einstellung gegen Leute die Kritik äußern..... ist echt lachhaft!


----------



## r34ln00b (23. Oktober 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> langzeitmoltivation bringen wird



langzeit motivation bei denn spielen? ... die frage ist wer den besseren mp part bieten und wo weniger cheater etc. herum laufen.


----------



## Shooter (23. Oktober 2010)

r34ln00b schrieb:


> langzeit motivation bei denn spielen? ... die frage ist wer den besseren mp part bieten und wo weniger cheater etc. herum laufen.



Ja wie gesagt das wird sich herausstellen was dieser DICE mit Medal of Honor erreichen will.


----------



## r34ln00b (23. Oktober 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Und eure lächerlich hafte Einstellung gegen Leute die Kritik äußern..... ist echt lachhaft!



problem ist das du denn text von jefim nicht richtig gelesen hast und über grafik etc. schlecht redest, also erstmal an die eigene nase packen als über andere reden.

und was dice mit moh vorhat ist das was andere firmen auch vorhaben, die art von spielen entwickeln wo die masse der spieler drauf einegehen. (siehe EA)

btw: wie man aus deinen posts lesen kann biste sowieso ein cod veteran der eigentlich nur drauf wartet das moh als schlecht abgestempelt wird.


----------



## Shooter (23. Oktober 2010)

r34ln00b schrieb:


> btw: wie man aus deinen posts lesen kann biste sowieso ein cod veteran der eigentlich nur drauf wartet das moh als schlecht abgestempelt wird.



Richtig. 

Aber was heißt warten ? 
Ich habe das Spiel genug und lange getestet und es vom Movement und Grafik her als sehr schlecht empfunden......


----------



## r34ln00b (23. Oktober 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Richtig.
> 
> Aber was heißt warten ?
> Ich habe das Spiel genug und lange getestet und es vom Movement und Grafik her als sehr schlecht empfunden......



das ist deine meinung (ich fand mw2 schlecht, moh genauso), aber füge deine bewertung nicht als allgemeinung ein.

du fandest das spiel schlecht, okay... aber versuch nicht verbittert es zuallgemeinern, gibt ja leute die es besser finden etc.


----------



## Shooter (23. Oktober 2010)

r34ln00b schrieb:


> das ist deine meinung (ich fand mw2 schlecht, moh genauso), aber füge deine bewertung nicht als allgemeinung ein.
> 
> du fandest das spiel schlecht, okay... aber versuch nicht verbittert es zuallgemeinern, gibt ja leute die es besser finden etc.



Naja MW2 fand ich im nachinein ebenfalls sehr schlecht. 
Aber naja dann belassen wir es mal dabei.


----------



## Bu11et (23. Oktober 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Und eure lächerlich hafte Einstellung gegen Leute die Kritik äußern..... ist echt lachhaft!



Ich sags dir nicht noch mal: pass auf deine Wortwahl auf! Wenn du hier behauptest, ich hätte einen Vogel, hat das nichts mehr mit Kritik zutun. Und schon garnicht mit dem Spiel, worums hier eigentlich gehen sollte. Also behalte deine Beleidigungen für dich, andernsfals.. einfach mal ****** halten . 
Und wenns dir so in den Fingern juckt, dann schreibs per PN aber fang keine unnötigen Diskussionen an!
Und überhaupt, du hast schon mehr als genug hier dein Sempf zum Game dazugegeben. Wenn du hier nur bei dem Thread aktiv bist, um das Spiel schlecht zu reden, dann bist du eindeutig an der falschen Adresse. Es gab bereits genug Meinungthreads/Artikeln/News etc. Und komm nicht auf die Idee, wenn dann CoD BO da ist hier wieder zu schreiben wie toll das doch ist und wie schlecht MoH ist. 
Ich bin leider auch alles andere als begeistert was das Game zu bieten hat. Aber es macht Fun . Ob alleine oder mit anderen über TS.


----------



## Shooter (23. Oktober 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Ich bin leider auch alles andere als begeistert was das Game zu bieten hat. Aber es macht Fun . Ob alleine oder mit anderen über TS.



Na dann ist doch gut


----------



## Two-Face (23. Oktober 2010)

Shooter bezeichnet dauernd irgendwelche Leute als Vogel bzw. sie hätten einen Vogel, also nicht wundern.

@Topic: Ich bin leider immernoch nicht dazugekommen, () das Spiel zu spielen, aber vielleicht heute Nachmittag knöpfe ich mir den Singleplayer vor..


----------



## Shooter (23. Oktober 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Shooter bezeichnet dauernd irgendwelche Leute als Vogel bzw. sie hätten einen Vogel, also nicht wundern.
> 
> @Topic: Ich bin leider immernoch nicht dazugekommen, () das Spiel zu spielen, aber vielleicht heute Nachmittag knöpfe ich mir den Singleplayer vor..



Wir haben ja immerhin Meinungsfreiheit 
Und nur weil ich sage das er nen Vogel hat, heißt das doch nicht dass er wirklich einen hat, oder?! 
Naja vielleicht doch


----------



## Two-Face (23. Oktober 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Wir haben ja immerhin Meinungsfreiheit


Meinungsfreiheit, indem man andere Leute persönlich angreift? Wo warst denn du, auf der Rütli-Schule?



Shooter schrieb:


> Und nur weil ich sage das er nen Vogel hat, heißt das doch nicht dass er wirklich einen hat, oder?!
> Naja vielleicht doch


Was ist denn das jetzt wieder für eine Argumentation? 

Wie würdest du denn reagieren, wenn zu dir jemand Arschloch sagt und der begründet "Uhh, wenn ich den als Arschloch bezeichne, muss es ja nicht so sein"?
Hier herrscht zwar Meinungsfreiheit, aber das hier ist mein Sammelthread und ich möchte hier keine Beleidigungen haben, falls das doch weiterhin so fortgesetzt wird, melde ich das in Zukunft den Mods.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (23. Oktober 2010)

ICh finde moh persönlich recht gut gelungen, aber gegen Black Ops wird es glaube ich kaum eine Chance haben, da das Game bzw Cod allgemein hat eine mega publicity .
Vielleicht ist MOH vom Game her besser, aber die Verkaufszahlen liegen eindeutig bei Black Ops... leider.

Und dreist ist ja auch das die 60 € für die PC Version verlangen... da würde ich gleich boykottieren.
Für das Geld kriegt man warscheinlich wiedermal einen 2Std, AMI Superhelden alles andere schwache, Singleplayer und der MP wird auch nur durchschnittlich denke ich...


----------



## fL!nT (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich sag nur der MP ist ein Bad Company 2 Verschnitt .Naja sind ja auch die selben MACHER!.
Für mich soll das Game nur die Wartezeit auf CoD Black Ops verkürzen und dann hoffe ich das es nicht schlecht wie Modern Warfail 2 wird!
Nichts desto trotz macht der MP von Medal of Honor Spaß


----------



## Bu11et (23. Oktober 2010)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> ICh finde moh persönlich recht gut gelungen, aber gegen Black Ops wird es glaube ich kaum eine Chance haben, da das Game bzw Cod allgemein hat eine mega publicity .
> Vielleicht ist MOH vom Game her besser, aber die Verkaufszahlen liegen eindeutig bei Black Ops... leider.
> 
> Und dreist ist ja auch das die 60 € für die PC Version verlangen... da würde ich gleich boykottieren.
> Für das Geld kriegt man warscheinlich wiedermal einen 2Std, AMI Superhelden alles andere schwache, Singleplayer und der MP wird auch nur durchschnittlich denke ich...



Ganz meine Rede, 60 eues gehen schon wieder Richtung Konsolenpreise . Und da man bei Black Ops eh kein eigenen Server mieten kann (hat hier mal einer gepostet glaub ich), bleib ich erst mal bei MoH bis ich alles freigeshcaltet hab, as zum freischalten gibt .


----------



## fL!nT (23. Oktober 2010)

Doch,doch Du kannst eigene Server bei Black Ops Mieten!Knackpunkt ist aber das nur ein Anbieter die Lizenzen hat ==> Game Servers, Ventrilo Servers, Dedicated Clan Server Host, and Teamspeak Hosting .


----------



## Shi (23. Oktober 2010)

Mein Spiel hat 44€ gekostet (Limited Edition, Saturn) und ich glaube ich habs beim MM für 29 gesehn


----------



## Chris_ (23. Oktober 2010)

hey leute ich hab mir die limited edition geholt und wollte mal wissen wie ich denn jetzt BATTELFIELD 3 zocken kann ???

Und ich wollte noch wissen wie ich tier 1 spielen kann ich soll da einen usernamen und ein passwort eingeben aber wenn ich meinen namen und mein passwort eintippe gehts nicht???


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Oktober 2010)

Chris_ schrieb:


> hey leute ich hab mir die limited edition geholt und wollte mal wissen wie ich denn jetzt BATTELFIELD 3 zocken kann ???




Afaik kommt das jetzt noch nicht, irgendwann später aber per Email wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Oktober 2010)

Chris_ schrieb:


> hey leute ich hab mir die limited edition geholt und wollte mal wissen wie ich denn jetzt BATTELFIELD 3 zocken kann ???
> 
> Und ich wollte noch wissen wie ich tier 1 spielen kann ich soll da einen usernamen und ein passwort eingeben aber wenn ich meinen namen und mein passwort eintippe gehts nicht???




JETZT kannst du BF3 gar nicht spielen. 
In den nächsten 12 Monaten soll die Beta starten. Mehr infos gibt es bis dato nicht.
Aber jeder der MoH hat wird auf jeden Fall eine Einladung erhalten.

@ Tier 1
Du musst dich mit der email und dem pw deines EA Kontos anmelden, nicht mit dem Nick.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (23. Oktober 2010)

Durch die Limited Edition kannst du an der Battlefield 3 Beta teilnehmen. Die Beta ist aber noch nicht erschienen.
Edit: Mist! Ich war zu langsam.


----------



## Chris_ (23. Oktober 2010)

@D!str(+)yer
hab ich auch grad rausgefunden xD
aber ich kann mich ja nichtmehr mit der selben email adresse anmelden wie beim multiplayer EA konto
is das normal??

EDIT:
Schon gut das mit tier 1 hab ich jetzt nur ab welchem lvl. kann ich das zocken und was macht man da überhaupt


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (23. Oktober 2010)

Die Veteranen Gewehre sind ja mal das Sinnloseste was ich je gesehen hab  Und das für 0-2800 Punkte... (Rang 10)


----------



## Bu11et (23. Oktober 2010)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Die Veteranen Gewehre sind ja mal das Sinnloseste was ich je gesehen hab  Und das für 0-2800 Punkte... (Rang 10)




Evtl. ne genauere Beschreibung? Gibs da überhaupt nen Unterschied zu den Stadardwaffen ? Würd mich jetzt echt interissieren. Ansonsten kann ich mir ja gleich saren alle Klassen gleichzeitig zu leveln. Dann spiel ich nur noch, wonach ich grad Lust habe .


----------



## Necrobutcher (24. Oktober 2010)

Sehen ein bisschen dreckig/benutzt aus, mehr nicht.

€: Also alle normalen Gewehre nochmal mit nem neuen Skin, aber alle Stats gleich.


----------



## fL!nT (24. Oktober 2010)

Die Handgranaten sind je der Oberknaller bei Medal of Horror  .Hab es bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft das die Nade ankommt ohne vorher zu Explodieren .
Jedes mal zünden die Knaller in der Luft .


----------



## wari (24. Oktober 2010)

find die veteranen waffen allesamt haesslicher^^..

generell find ich auch p90 und und f200 oder wie sie heißt irgendwie sau schlecht :/ spiel am liebsten mit den standardwaffen..


----------



## Necrobutcher (24. Oktober 2010)

fL!nT schrieb:


> Die Handgranaten sind je der Oberknaller bei Medal of Horror  .Hab es bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft das die Nade ankommt ohne vorher zu Explodieren .
> Jedes mal zünden die Knaller in der Luft .



Nich ewig gezündet in der Hand halten? Bei mir funktionieren die ohne Probleme


----------



## fL!nT (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich werfe den Knaller sofort los und wie gesagt -LUFTKNALLER-. Könnte ruhig was länger dauern bis die Nade zündet!.Mal ne Nade weiter werfen ist Essig !


----------



## Bull56 (24. Oktober 2010)

hehe-musst dann eben den granatenwerfer benutzen xD

wie feuert man eigentlich mörser und so ab???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (24. Oktober 2010)

Wie sieht es eigendlich mit der Stabilität des Games aus? Bei Bad company 2 gibt es ja immernoch
ungeklärte Probleme wie Freezes (Back To Desktop) und so ein Zeugs. Ist das Bei MoH auch der Fall 
oder läuft es ohne Abstürze. Das ist nämlich echt nervig bei BC 2.


----------



## wari (24. Oktober 2010)

kommt hin und wieder mal vor bei MoH, bei Bc2 hatte ich es noch nie..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (24. Oktober 2010)

Also mein BC 2 hat diesen BTD Fehler immernoch. Habe schon im Bios alles auf Auto gesetzt, Windows 7 und neue Grafiktreiber installiert. Ich weiß ja auch nicht...


----------



## fL!nT (24. Oktober 2010)

Habe nur ab und an dieses merkwürdige Flakern im Bildschirm wie schon bei Bad Company 2 auch .Der MP von MoH ist halt von den selben Strategen wie Bad Company 2.Back to Desktop hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gehabt!


----------



## tobi757 (24. Oktober 2010)

Verratet mal eure EA-Nicknamen, dann kann man mal zusammen zocken


----------



## Shi (24. Oktober 2010)

FabiDarkSide


----------



## Bull56 (24. Oktober 2010)

Bull56 ist mein name 

ich wollte eben mit Wa1lock spielen.
Problem 1: Server voll 
Problem 2: der PunkBuster Client ist nicht installiert (obwohl er lief und installiert wurde->habe das problem dann aber schnell gelöst bekommen...)
Problem 3: PunkBuster schmeisst mich nach kurzer zeit immer aus der server obwohl mein os absolut frisch ist und nur Crysis, Moh, skype und icq installiert sind -.-

ich mag PunkBuster net!

so langsam gefällt mir das spiel echt gut bis auf hacker...
Meine meistgehassten:
ZITTERNIPPEL
GODLIKE 99KINGS
HaroldShipman

die nerven echt langsam-das vedirbt mir die lust fair zu spielen -.-


----------



## Shi (24. Oktober 2010)

Killcam müssts geben


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Oktober 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> Bull56 ist mein name
> 
> ich wollte eben mit Wa1lock spielen.
> Problem 1: Server voll
> ...


Hey, ich wollt auch zu dir rein, da war auch der Server voll 
Einen Cheater kenn ich auch noch nur der Name den weß ich gerade nicht, habe ich aber aufgeschrieben JohnnyBob oder so


----------



## fL!nT (24. Oktober 2010)

Traurig mit der Cheaterei .Kaum war das Spiel draußen,schon waren die ersten Vollpfosten(Cheater) mit von der Partie!Donnerstag hab ich MoH gekauft und abends ne Runde gezockt und schon die ersten von PB gekickt .Unglaublich,das die Deppen einfach nur mit Hacks spielen können.Die versauen einem den ganzen wohlverdienten Zockerabend .


----------



## Chris_ (24. Oktober 2010)

Jo das stimme ich dir voll zu ich hab mir MoH auch erst vor ein paar tagen erst geholt unnd schon wahren die ersten cheater auf dem server (Aim,Wallhack)
Aber in CoD MW2 is das ja nicht anders mit den ganzen Ranghacks und HostTools und Aimbots.
Und wie oft kommt man in CoD auf einen gehackten server!!
Mir verdrbt sowas ganz schnell die lust und freude am spiel und ich weiß auch nicht warum die Entwickler nicht mal ein Spiel mal ein halbes jahr später rausbringen und in dem halben Jahr mal ein vernünfties anti cheat programm rausbringen!!


Könnt ihr mir vll. mal eure MoH namen geben zum Adden können ja mal ne runde zocken!

LG
Chris


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Oktober 2010)

Meiner ist wie hier: Wa1lock also Wee a eins leeeeel oooo cceee kkaaa ich schreibs so weil manche denken das das l nach der 1 ein i ist 
@All aber so viele Cheater gibts nicht, und wenn man googlet Aimbot Moh oder so kommt man auch zu keinem Ergebnis d.h das sind keine Public Hacks sondern einfach 4-5 Leute dies drauf haben beim Hacken.


----------



## Bull56 (24. Oktober 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Meiner ist wie hier: Wa1lock also Wee a eins leeeeel oooo cceee kkaaa ich schreibs so weil manche denken das das l nach der 1 ein i ist
> @All aber so viele Cheater gibts nicht, und wenn man googlet Aimbot Moh oder so kommt man auch zu keinem Ergebnis d.h das sind keine Public Hacks sondern einfach 4-5 Leute dies drauf haben beim Hacken.



leider falsch...
folgende fakten...
-der erste hack wurde innerhalb von 3 stunden zum verkauf freigegeben
-ab 20€ gibts nen aimbot mit boxed esp
- es gibt einen kostenlosen aimbot für moh 2010
- es gibt 4 kostenlose wallhacks für moh 2010

traurig aber wahr...
bei crysis hats immerhin 2 tage gedauert...

ich habe bisher noch keine hacks in moh banutzt und gebe auf anfrage auch keine links-sorry...


----------



## Shi (24. Oktober 2010)

Was heißt boxed esp?


----------



## Bull56 (24. Oktober 2010)

das um den spieler herum eine box gezeichnet wird die vor die anderen texturen geblendet wird. als wallhack zum beispiel. das ist einfacher als die spielertexturen zu überarbeiten und vor die anderen zu blenden. der aimbot hat dann quasi eine killbox. normalerweise macht man einen ganz simplen aimbhot indem man dem gegner eine besondere farbe gibt die so im spiel sonst nicht vorkommt und das programm richtet das visier dann auf die farbe aus oder eben den punkt den man dann auf den kopf oder sonstwas legen kann. wenn man nur eine box hat wirds ungenauer


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Oktober 2010)

Normalerweise zielt ein Aimbot auf xhair


----------



## Bu11et (24. Oktober 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> das um den spieler herum eine box gezeichnet wird die vor die anderen texturen geblendet wird. als wallhack zum beispiel. das ist einfacher als die spielertexturen zu überarbeiten und vor die anderen zu blenden. der aimbot hat dann quasi eine killbox. normalerweise macht man einen ganz simplen aimbhot indem man dem gegner eine besondere farbe gibt die so im spiel sonst nicht vorkommt und das programm richtet das visier dann auf die farbe aus oder eben den punkt den man dann auf den kopf oder sonstwas legen kann. wenn man nur eine box hat wirds ungenauer



Na da kennt sich aber einer aus . Kannst erzählen was du willst aber du hast mit sicherheit schon mal gecheatet! Egal in welchen Games ...
Offensichtlich ist das bei letztem mal bei dir nicht angekommen wa ? keiner will hier dein Cheatergelaber lessen. Und es wird auch kaum jemand dich nach den Links fragen .


----------



## Bull56 (24. Oktober 2010)

komisch-warum hat dann jemand danach gefragt? da ich dir hier keine psychologische behandlung und beratung geben darf-lass ich das lieber ->es kann dir doch völlig egal sein ob ich schonmal gecheatet habe oder nicht!? oder frage ich dich etwa ob du schonmal analsex mit einem mann hattest???

lass die leute reden und leben wie sie wollen und hör auf zu nerven!

B2T

wann spielst du nochmal wa1lock? ich habe morgen abend ab 6 uhr rum wieder zeit


----------



## Chris_ (24. Oktober 2010)

@Bull
ich hätte morgen auch zeit mein MoH Name ist Chris312


----------



## Bull56 (24. Oktober 2010)

Chris_ schrieb:


> @Bull
> ich hätte morgen auch zeit mein MoH Name ist Chris312



ok-ich adde ´dich morgen-dann können wir mal spielen xD


----------



## Bu11et (24. Oktober 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> komisch-warum hat dann jemand danach gefragt? da ich dir hier keine psychologische behandlung und beratung geben darf-lass ich das lieber ->es kann dir doch völlig egal sein ob ich schonmal gecheatet habe oder nicht!? oder frage ich dich etwa ob du schonmal analsex mit einem mann hattest???
> 
> lass die leute reden und leben wie sie wollen und hör auf zu nerven!



Warum sollte ich? dein gelaber nervt auch. Und JEDER kann dir sagen: einmal Cheater, immer Cheater. Schon allein deswegen bist du bei mir unten durch .


----------



## Bull56 (24. Oktober 2010)

Also liebst du mich doch nicht - jetzt bin ich traurig 

jaja... Einmal cheater-immer cheater...was muss ich ein schreckliches leben haben-willst du keine biographie meines lebens schreiben?
Mach doch bitte mal eine umfrage wessen beiträge nerviger sind-das kannst du ja dann in einem extra thread ausddiskutieren-dann wird dieser hier wenigstens nicht damit belastet...


b2T
kann mir mal bitte jemand bilder des moh multiplayer auf höchsten einstellungen mit und ohne tesselation geben? Weil ich finde die strukturierung und die texturen im multiplayer an manchen ecken echt kümmerlich und möchte gerne wissen ob das damit besser aussieht!?

Habe am we meinen freund der absoluter anfänger ist was shooter angeht mal moh spielen lassen- und er kam innerhalb von einer halben stunde sehr gut damit zurecht! Ich finde daher das das spiel also schon sehr gut abgestimmt ist!


----------



## Bu11et (25. Oktober 2010)

Kommisch, dass dus jetzt erwähnst . Ich hab nämlich gestern bei einem Kolegen gespielt, der ein etwas anderes Setting benutzt. Und bei dem war ich besser, als bei mir @home . Ich denke dass es doch keine gute Idee ist, alles aufs maximum aufzudrehen oder?


----------



## Necrobutcher (25. Oktober 2010)

Max. Downsampling und erhöhtes FOV macht schon was aus


----------



## Chris_ (25. Oktober 2010)

wenn man das spiel startet und man dann im start/hauptfenster ist kommt unten im bild immer ne schrift wo was von nem neuen patch steht aber wenn ich aif medalofhonor.com gehe finde ich das da nirgendwo


----------



## Bull56 (25. Oktober 2010)

Chris_ schrieb:


> wenn man das spiel startet und man dann im start/hauptfenster ist kommt unten im bild immer ne schrift wo was von nem neuen patch steht aber wenn ich aif medalofhonor.com gehe finde ich das da nirgendwo



in deinem medal of honor ordner gibts einen ordner MP und darin ist ein programm namens mohmpupdater.exe ->dieses proggy starten und dein moh wird gepatcht!

C:\Program Files (x86)\Electronic Arts\Medal of Honor\MP


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (25. Oktober 2010)

Das mit dem Downsampling muss ich heute auch mal austesten ^^


----------



## Shi (25. Oktober 2010)

Wie aktiviere ich denn DX11 in dem Spiel? Hab Vista HomeBasic 64 Bit und DX11 Patch, dazu ne GTX465


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Oktober 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Wie aktiviere ich denn DX11 in dem Spiel? Hab Vista HomeBasic 64 Bit und DX11 Patch, dazu ne GTX465




DX 11 läuft nur im MultiPlayer.
Im SinglePLayer kannst du aber über die config den DX10 Pfad (experimentell) aktivieren.


----------



## bane2 (25. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

habe mit Fraps im Singleplayer durchschnittlich 40-50 fps mit folgendem System:

Core 2 Duo E8400 @3,6 GHz
Gainward GTX 285, 1 GB Speicher
4 GB RAM

Sind das normale Werte? Rein subjektiv könnte das Spiel für mich flüssiger laufen. Rede immernoch vom Singleplayer.

MFG


----------



## Bull56 (25. Oktober 2010)

omg-wie wärs wenn du uns mal deine settigs verrätst?-das würde schon weiterhelfen...


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (25. Oktober 2010)

Hey! Ich wollte mir demnächst mal einen guten Shooter gönnen, und bin zwischen CoD6 und Medal of Honor hin und hergerissen. Das Szenario von Medal of Honor reizt mich sehr, das Modern Warfare schreckt mich vor gähnender Langeweile ab. Russen gegen Amis? Was?! Sehe ich zum Ersten Mal!!
Und ich hab auch über die vielen Nachteile gelesen, von  wegen Moorhuhngegner und nicht so bombastisch wie Modern Warfare 2. Aber darauf kommt es mir nicht an.
Mir kommt es auf die dichte der Atmosphäre an; Wer von den Titeln bietet mehr  dieser dichten Atmosphäre: Modern Warfare 2 oder Medal of Honor?


----------



## streega (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo in die Gemeinde,

habe das Spiel gleich zweimal erworben (eines für den besten Kumpel) und seither ein merkwürdiges Problem auf seinem Rechner. Bei mir läuft es ab Beginn einwandfrei ... 

Im Multiplayer "läuft" (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) das Einwahl-Menü selbständig und endlos. Einstellungen lassen nicht wirklich vornehmen, es sei denn man trifft den Menüpunkt just in dem richtigen Augenblick. Es scheint als mache sich die Mausrolle oder eine der Pfeiltasten selbständig ... doch tritt dieses Problem bei keiner anderen Anwendung oder einem Spiel auf.

Hat jemand vielleicht ähnliche Problem? Woran könnte es liegen?


----------



## Bull56 (25. Oktober 2010)

neu installieren hilft wielleicht!?


----------



## streega (25. Oktober 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> neu installieren hilft wielleicht!?


 
Versucht ... Registrierung bereinigt, DVD von mir benutzt, Grafiktreiber neu installiert, Maustreiber aktualisiert ... Beta deinstalliert ... etc ...  alles ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Bull56 (25. Oktober 2010)

dummer pc würde ich sagen...

welches os hat er und vielleicht mal maus+tasta testweise wechseln und system platt machen


----------



## cosamed (25. Oktober 2010)

ich habe seit kurzem auch Medal of Honor, aber ich komme im SP an einer Stelle einfach nicht weiter. Das ist alles noch relativ am Anfang, ich spiele alles brav durch bis ich zu der Mission komme, wo ich mich auf einmal im Helikopter wiederfinde und an die Stelle gelange, wo ich die markierten Mörserstellungen angreifen und vernichten soll.

Und genau da ist mein Problem ich schiesse dort wo es nötig ist, weil ich denke das sind die markierten Felder aber ich schaffe es trotzdem nicht.

Gibt es irgendwo ein How to für dieses Spiel ?


----------



## Bu11et (25. Oktober 2010)

cosamed schrieb:


> ich habe seit kurzem auch Medal of Honor, aber ich komme im SP an einer Stelle einfach nicht weiter. Das ist alles noch relativ am Anfang, ich spiele alles brav durch bis ich zu der Mission komme, wo ich mich auf einmal im Helikopter wiederfinde und an die Stelle gelange, wo ich die markierten Mörserstellungen angreifen und vernichten soll.
> 
> Und genau da ist mein Problem ich schiesse dort wo es nötig ist, weil ich denke das sind die markierten Felder aber ich schaffe es trotzdem nicht.
> 
> Gibt es irgendwo ein How to für dieses Spiel ?




Wenn es um die Mission mit dem Apache geht, dann musst du die Mörserstellungen mit einer "Helfirerakete" zerstören. Die aktivierst du, indem man "4" drückt. Korregiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## cosamed (25. Oktober 2010)

ja ich habs versucht mit den hellfire raketen, aber es klappt nicht, was muss ich denn da machen? komisch ist nur, das ich das an anderer stelle bereits erfolgreich ausprobiert habe und dort keine schwierigkeiten damit.

wie muss mann denn da vorgehen? irgendwie mit dem visier vorher zielen oder so?


----------



## Necrobutcher (25. Oktober 2010)

Ist der MP Patch denn nun schon draußen? Der Updater bringt mir nichts. Oder war der nur Serverseitig?


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Ist der MP Patch denn nun schon draußen? Der Updater bringt mir nichts. Oder war der nur Serverseitig?


Bis jetzt gab es 1 Patch, einen 2. gabs noch nicht


----------



## Necrobutcher (25. Oktober 2010)

Warum steht dann in MoH dass es ein neeun Patch gibt? -.-


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Warum steht dann in MoH dass es ein neeun Patch gibt? -.-


Vllt ein Bug das MoH "denkt" das es noch die alte Version ist


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. Oktober 2010)

Hatte heute einen komischen Server wo ich 10 Minuten aus 1 Meter entfernung dauerfeuer mit der P90 machen konnte und der Typ stirbt net, obwohl dieses getroffen Symbol erscheint ^^


----------



## Bull56 (25. Oktober 2010)

ich hatte schonmal das ich bei jedem mal ein ganzes magazin brauchte um eine bestimmte person zu killen-und ich habe immer voll draufgehalten! also ganz fair ist das nicht immer xD

so langsam habe ich etwas mehr skill


----------



## PW1993 (25. Oktober 2010)

Also alles in allem bin ich zufreiden mit MoH, zwar könnten sie mit den eigenen Klasse das noch auspfeilen, aber so Maptechnisch und Gameplay finde ich es klasse, sogar besser als MW2, was aber Geschmackssache ist


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (25. Oktober 2010)

Habe das merkwürdige Problem das ich ab und zu verrückte "grafikfehler" habe.

Das Bild wird mehr oder weniger kurz von einigen schwarzen Balken geflashed. Das ganze passiert erst seit ich das neue System aufgebaut habe und auch nur bei Battlefield BC2 und Medal of Honor.

Das Problem wurde etwas besser nachdem ich v-sync aktiviert habe. Allerdings weiß ich mir echt keinen Rat mehr. Treiber sind auf dem neusten Stand...


----------



## cosamed (26. Oktober 2010)

kann es sein, das man bei moh den single player part relativ kurz gestaltet hat, oder ist der sinn von moh seit jeher der multiplayer part gewesen?


----------



## Bu11et (26. Oktober 2010)

cosamed schrieb:


> kann es sein, das man bei moh den single player part relativ kurz gestaltet hat, oder ist der sinn von moh seit jeher der multiplayer part gewesen?



Dieser trend betrifft mitlerweile jeden Shooter, der rauskommt . Auf die Sp-Kampgane wird offensichtlich nicht so viel Wert drauf gelegt, wie auf den MP. Ist aber nachvollziehbar, da die meiste Spielzeit für den MP gedacht ist.


----------



## DenniRauch (26. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Argument lasse ich aber MoH nicht durchgehen. DangerClose hatten 2 Jahre Zeut eine Kampange zu entwickeln. Um den MP mustten die sich doch gar nicht kümmern, den hat ja bekanntermaßen DICE übernommen. Von daher finde ich es schon ganz schön schwach von DangerClose sowas abzuliefern. Versteht mich nicht falsch, Ich mag MoH im SP wie auch im MP aber 4 Std. SP finde ich n bissl armselig. Sogar CoD4, 5 & MW2 hatten mehr. Wenn ich EA wäre würde ich denen mal kräftig in den Arsch treten.


----------



## Bull56 (26. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre gehört danger Close zu EA Games...

DICE hat einigermaßen gute arbeit geleistet !


----------



## DenniRauch (26. Oktober 2010)

Jo, gehört zu EA... deßhalb würd ich denen erst recht in den Arsch treten!

Und ja DICE hat's gut gemacht. Wenn man bedenkt dass sie es neben BC2 programiert haben.


----------



## Necrobutcher (26. Oktober 2010)

Oh man, ich werd dauernd von den Servern gekickt... im Moment macht das echt kein Spaß.


----------



## Flotter Geist (26. Oktober 2010)

Kann es sein das im MP nur Sniper rumlaufen,egal auf welcher Karte?
Jedes mal wenn ich in ein Spiel komme werd ich von einem Sniper gekillt,laufe zwei Meter....tot,gucke um die Ecke....tot

Das geht ja mal gar nicht.


----------



## DenniRauch (26. Oktober 2010)

Ja, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. N Spiel das ohne Killcam daherkommt lädt doch gerade dazu ein oder? Dazu kommt noch dass man Außer beim kampfeinsatz bzw. ZielRaid keine klare Front hat. So kommt es auch manchmal vor dass einen die Gegner von hinten überraschen. Meine Methode damit umzugehen ist nicht stehen zu bleiben. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht dass ich sobald ich stehen bleibe tot bin. Wenn ich hingegen nur "rumrenne" lebe ich am längsten. Ist halt irgenwie wie in CoD nur wie gesagt ohne Killcam.


----------



## Bull56 (26. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Oh man, ich werd dauernd von den Servern gekickt... im Moment macht das echt kein Spaß.



könnte daran liegen das du immer auf scheiss punkbuster servern zockst -.-


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (26. Oktober 2010)

Scheiß Punkbuster? Ahja..

Also ich bin entschieden gegen Cheater, ich weiß nicht wies mit dir steht.


----------



## Bull56 (26. Oktober 2010)

lol-jeder vernünftige hack umgeht punkbuster! - deswegen bin ich dagegen! und ich werde auch von pb rausgeschmissen obwohl ich keinen hack benutze...

insofern: scheiss punkbuster


----------



## flasha (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

sag mal hatte bzw hat. einer auch das Problem mit dieser Lenk-Rakete die man freischalten kann?! Also, wenn ich die erspielt habe und dann meine Gegner ansteuern will gibt es ein Standbild und ich werd auf den Desktop geschmissen...(MoHMP.exe Error)


----------



## Bu11et (26. Oktober 2010)

flasha schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sag mal hatte bzw hat. einer auch das Problem mit dieser Lenk-Rakete die man freischalten kann?! Also, wenn ich die erspielt habe und dann meine Gegner ansteuern will gibt es ein Standbild und ich werd auf den Desktop geschmissen...(MoHMP.exe Error)



Das ist ja mal was neues . Ich würde ja eine neuinstalation empfehlen, aber ob das helfen wird . Dukönntest noch zummindestens bis zum nächsten Patch abwarten. Ansonsten hatten wir so ein Fall bis jetzt noch nie.


----------



## tobi757 (26. Oktober 2010)

flasha schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sag mal hatte bzw hat. einer auch das Problem mit dieser Lenk-Rakete die man freischalten kann?! Also, wenn ich die erspielt habe und dann meine Gegner ansteuern will gibt es ein Standbild und ich werd auf den Desktop geschmissen...(MoHMP.exe Error)



Worauf muss ich denn drücken wenn ich die benutzen will ? 

Habe schön etliche Mörserangriffe und auch mal diese Lenkrakete rechts unten gehabt wusste dann allerdings nicht wie ich die abfeuer und in der Steuerung stand auch nix ...


----------



## Gast1111 (26. Oktober 2010)

Press "5"


----------



## tobi757 (26. Oktober 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Press "5"



Achso 

Vielen Dank 

Morgen mal ausprobieren


----------



## Shi (26. Oktober 2010)

Gibt es Sniperschalldämpfer nur für Dragunov/M21? und welches ist euere lieblings Sniper?


----------



## tobi757 (26. Oktober 2010)

SV-98 und M24 

Was soll eigentlich dieser Entfernungsmesser bringen, weiß das jemand ?


----------



## cosamed (26. Oktober 2010)

kann mir jemand wie man den multiplayer modus von moh ausprobieren kann wenn man nicht im besitz des originals ist? ich habe das spiel bei meinem freund ausprobiert und dabei vor lauter zocken nicht mehr dran gedacht, das noch auszuprobieren, und gerade jetzt wo es mir wieder einfiel, ist er auf seminar weggefahren.

ich war eh bereits geneigt das spiel zu kaufen und glücklich es mal ausprobieren zu können, ich spiele nicht so viele shooter.

drum, gibt es eine möglichkeit irgendwie in den multiplayer part mal hineinzuschnuppern um zu schauen ob es in frage kommt oder nicht?

kann mir mal jemand ein paar scrennshots hier einstellen?


----------



## tobi757 (26. Oktober 2010)

Frag deinen Kumpel nach seinen EA-LogIn Daten ...


----------



## defPlaya (26. Oktober 2010)

Hab es jetzt auch durch. Ist zwar echt sehr kurz aber gerechtfertigt für 29 EUR. Der Preis ist für das Spiel absolut ok. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Freue mich jetzt auf COD Black Ops...


----------



## fuddles (26. Oktober 2010)

Medal of Honor für *17,49€* Medal of Honor 2010 PC CD Key EA Download MoH ***NEW*** bei eBay.de: Sonstige Onlinespiele (endet 24.11.10 12:25:51 MEZ)

*ACHTUNG NUR KEY FÜR DIE DOWNLOAD VERSION DIREKT VON EA *


----------



## defPlaya (26. Oktober 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Medal of Honor für *17,49€* Medal of Honor 2010 PC CD Key EA Download MoH ***NEW*** bei eBay.de: Sonstige Onlinespiele (endet 24.11.10 12:25:51 MEZ)
> 
> *ACHTUNG NUR KEY FÜR DIE DOWNLOAD VERSION DIREKT VON EA *



Also ich dacht 29 EUR (Original mit Hülle DVD usw.) ist schon günstig. Aber das toppt alles!


----------



## JC88 (26. Oktober 2010)

Ist das die Uncut version die ich dann erhalte?


----------



## cosamed (26. Oktober 2010)

heisst das ich kann wenn ich diesen key bei ebay kaufen wollen würde täten tun, dann bräuchte ich unbedingt dafür diese download version direkt von ea, oder kann ich mir dann auch den datenträger besorgen, z.b. von meinem bekannten, wenn ich also dessen spiele dvd nehmen würde und dann meinen gekauften key damit eingeben würde, ginge das dann?

habe grad mal geschaut auf diesen text hier:

Sie bestellen hier einen Key für das Spiel Medal of Honor. Wir verkaufen keine Software und versenden keine CDs oder DvDs. Sie erhalten den Key direkt per Email, schnell & sicher!
Mit diesem Key können Sie das Spiel über den EA Download Manager aktivieren und runterladen.
Er ist auch zum Online Spielen geignet.
Das Spiel ist auf Deutsch und auf andere Sprachen

soll das etwa heissen, ich muss dann wenn ich den key gekauft habe, noch die spieledateien direkt von ea herunterladen, das spiel installieren, den key eingeben und fertig ist es? das heisst ich könnte direkt den multiplayer part zocken dann, oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## fuddles (27. Oktober 2010)

> soll das etwa heissen, ich muss dann wenn ich den key gekauft habe, noch die spieledateien direkt von ea herunterladen, das spiel installieren, den key eingeben und fertig ist es? das heisst ich könnte direkt den multiplayer part zocken dann, oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


Nehme ich mal so an. Denke keiner weiß hier mehr wie im Angebotstext steht.
Einfach mal den VK anschreiben.

EDIT: https://eastore.ea.com/store?Action=DisplayDownloadInformationPage&SiteID=eade&Locale=de_DE&Env=BASE


----------



## Bull56 (27. Oktober 2010)

das heißt du musst dir die dvd von jemandem kopieren oder herunterladen aus dem inet und dann installieren. dann gibst du im multiplayer den key ein und brauchst nie wieder eine dvd da diese ja generell nicht überprüft wird...

das alles daran legal ist denke ich nicht-und auch für das herunterladen kannste ne abmahnung bekommen


----------



## DrSin (27. Oktober 2010)

ich habe es auch auf ebay gekauft bei einem schweizer anbieter. key kommt aus einer retail box per foto. key im ea downloader eingeben und das spiel wird geladen. vorher konnte ich noch die sprache auswählen.
nur in steam geht der key leider nicht.


----------



## JC88 (27. Oktober 2010)

DrSin schrieb:


> ich habe es auch auf ebay gekauft bei einem schweizer anbieter. key kommt aus einer retail box per foto. key im ea downloader eingeben und das spiel wird geladen. vorher konnte ich noch die sprache auswählen.
> nur in steam geht der key leider nicht.



Wie jetzt? Also doch nicht Multiplayerfähig?


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Oktober 2010)

DrSin schrieb:


> ich habe es auch auf ebay gekauft bei einem schweizer anbieter. key kommt aus einer retail box per foto. key im ea downloader eingeben und das spiel wird geladen. vorher konnte ich noch die sprache auswählen.
> nur in steam geht der key leider nicht.


Klingt nicht ganz legal ^^ Eher so als ob der gute im MM die Verpackungen aufmacht und ein paar Bilder knipst ;D


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Oktober 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> das heißt du musst dir die dvd von jemandem kopieren oder herunterladen aus dem inet und dann installieren. dann gibst du im multiplayer den key ein und brauchst nie wieder eine dvd da diese ja generell nicht überprüft wird...
> 
> das alles daran legal ist denke ich nicht-und auch für das herunterladen kannste ne abmahnung bekommen


Du lädst da Spiel direkt von EA, es gibt da etwas das schimpft sich Download Manager, da kannst du alle deine Aktivierten Spiele ruter laden und installieren


----------



## DrSin (27. Oktober 2010)

JC88 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Also doch nicht Multiplayerfähig?



??? Man brauch kein Steam um Online zu spielen 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Klingt nicht ganz legal ^^ Eher so als ob der  gute im MM die Verpackungen aufmacht und ein paar Bilder knipst  ;D



Glaube nicht, dass der Händler ( Willkommen! | rpg-services.de bzw. http://myworld.ebay.de/rpg-services/ ) krumme Dinger macht.
Viel mehr sollt damit gewährleistet werden, dass man keine Fernost Keys bekommt.


----------



## flasha (27. Oktober 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Klingt nicht ganz legal ^^ Eher so als ob der gute im MM die Verpackungen aufmacht und ein paar Bilder knipst ;D



Und das macht er auch...wo ist das Problem?! Man kann sich die CD's bzw. DVD's auch zuschicken lassen aber nur mit dem Key spart man sich Porto. Wichtig ist das man den EADM Scancode mitgeschickt bekommt! So hat man EA gegenüber auch einen Beweis, dass man eine legale Version hat und den Key nicht eventuell "gerippt" hat.

Hab meinen Key von Keys4me


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Paar Bilder von mir Viel Spaß beim anschauen 

*Windows 7 | 64bit | DX9 | 4xAA | 16x AF | HBAO | Settings: Ultra High | 1680x1050*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (27. Oktober 2010)

Die Grafik sieht irgedwie hässlich aus.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Oktober 2010)

Ist ja auch DX9 man kann auch auf DX 10 umstellen


----------



## fL!nT (27. Oktober 2010)

Immer diese miese Battlefieldsteuerung .Wäre super wenn man sich im MP auch nach links und rechts lehnen könnte (Q/E Tasten ).Genauso blöd ist es beim Laufen,nix mit Q/E Tasten .Wenn man von CoD kommt ist das schon eine gewaltige Umstellung


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (27. Oktober 2010)

was bewirkt denn das lehnen beim laufen ?
bsp drücke w und e ?


----------



## Bu11et (27. Oktober 2010)

byaliar schrieb:


> was bewirkt denn das lehnen beim laufen ?
> bsp drücke w und e ?



Seitliches vorrangehen/rennen emöglicht es dir feindlichen Beschuss auszuweichen und gleichzeitig zurückzuschießen. Ich persönlich fands bei CoD sehr vorteilhaft.


----------



## cosamed (27. Oktober 2010)

ich habe mir da gerade wohl ins eigene fleisch geschnitten. mein gott, soviel hab ich doch noch gar nicht gesoffen...

also was ich meinte war:

wenn ich mir so einen key kaufen, mir das spiel über den eadm runterlade und installiere, wer garantiert mir dann, das ich auch die uncut version hinterher habe? weil ich kenne es nur so, ich geh in einen laden, kauf mir das spiel, bezahle meine xx euro und habe dann datenträger und den cd key. da sehe ich den vorteil, auch wenn es dann teurer sein sollte, das ich dann noch die dvd habe, um das spiel jedes mal neu installieren zu können, falls ich windows mal neu aufsetzen müsste.

deshalb auch meine bedenken, mir so einen key online zu kaufen, um mir dann hinterher das spiel erst mal runterladen zu müssen. das kostet immerhin auch kanppe 30 euro. ich fühl mich da irgendwie unsicher.

wäre es dann nicht besser, so ein spiel z.b. bei gameshop.at zu bestellen, dort bekommt man auch die uncut version.

by the way: was bedeutet eigentlich immer dieses PEGI ?


----------



## Bull56 (27. Oktober 2010)

cosamed schrieb:


> ich habs so ganz leider nicht begriffen ,sorry leute wenn ich da nicht ganz mitkomme. bislang war es so, das ich das ganze spiel mir kaufen konnte, also hülle, datenträger spiel dvd und der code war immer mit dabei.
> 
> ihr müsst als davon ausgehen das ich nix habe.
> 
> wenn ich also einen anderen weg beschreiten würde, sprich ich will das spiel uncut spielen so wie in der originalversion, müsste ich es dann nicht woanders bestellen müssen?



wenn dein satzbau vernünftig wäre wüsste ich jetzt auch was du willst!?


----------



## cosamed (27. Oktober 2010)

DrSin schrieb:


> ??? Man brauch kein Steam um Online zu spielen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zwei fragen habe ich dazu:

1. was macht dann genau dieser anbieter mit den retail boxen, wenn er nur keys abfotografiert? wo bekommt er die spiele so günstig her, wenn die im laden uncut bereits 49,99 euro kosten?

2. was heisst bei diesem anbieter eigentlich standard uncut? ist die geschnitten dann die fassung die man da bekommt? ist der mulitplayer part geschnitten?


----------



## Bu11et (28. Oktober 2010)

cosamed schrieb:


> zwei fragen habe ich dazu:
> 
> 1. was macht dann genau dieser anbieter mit den retail boxen, wenn er nur keys abfotografiert? wo bekommt er die spiele so günstig her, wenn die im laden uncut bereits 49,99 euro kosten?
> 
> 2. was heisst bei diesem anbieter eigentlich standard uncut? ist die geschnitten dann die fassung die man da bekommt? ist der mulitplayer part geschnitten?



Ich kann dir zwar nicht alle Fragen beantworten, weil ich mit CD-Key kaufen keine Erfahrung habe und es auch keinem empfehle. Gibts zu viele Betrugsfälle, wo teilweise die Keys/acounts von Cheatern verkauft wurden etc. Keine Ahnung woher die die Keys bekommen-. Könnte z.B. von EA selbst sein. Nur halt das die die Dinger in Massen kaufen und deshalb billiger bekommen (ka ob das jetzt jeder verstehen würde ).
Jedenfals ist der Multiplayer von den Ausschnitten nicht betroffen, da er überall gleich ist. Da gibt es auch nichts zum aussschneiden .
Im großen und ganzen ist man wirklich auf der sicheren Seite, wenn mans original mit Verpackung und alles drum und dran kauft. Vorrausgesetzt man ist bereit den vollen Preis zu zahlen.


----------



## DrSin (28. Oktober 2010)

Im Saturn gibts bei uns ab Heute MoH für 29,99€, ich weiß nicht wie es anderswo aussieht.


----------



## tobi757 (28. Oktober 2010)

Hab meins auch von Saturn für 29,99€


----------



## cosamed (28. Oktober 2010)

aber ist das von saturn nicht die geschnittene fassung? ich meine bezogen auf den singleplayer modus? der multiplayer scheint ja überall gleich zu sein.


----------



## DrSin (28. Oktober 2010)

Der SP geht doch eh nur ein paar Stündchen, warumd eshalb so ein Theater machen?


----------



## Necrobutcher (28. Oktober 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/123661-2-neue-medal-honor-dlcs.html


----------



## flasha (28. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/123661-2-neue-medal-honor-dlcs.html



Danke!

Aber wieso soll ich dafür bezahlen?! Geht mir nicht in den Kopf...Kunde ist König ist langsam Geschichte...


----------



## Shooter (29. Oktober 2010)

flasha schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Aber wieso soll ich dafür bezahlen?! Geht mir nicht in den Kopf...Kunde ist König ist langsam Geschichte...



Jop das hatte ich damals schon gesagt als hier einige über die teuren DLC´s in MW2 gelästert hatten  Und jetzt habt ihr den selben Dreck.....

Ich werde es mir nicht kaufen... der Preis ist echt unverschämt
Für 10€ würde ich doch wenigstens 5-6 neue Maps erwarten können.... aber nicht sowas.


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Oktober 2010)

Naja das eine ist ja gratis


----------



## flasha (29. Oktober 2010)

Für ein "gutes" Addon kann ich es ja noch verstehen aber nicht für 2 Maps! Die Maps waren bestimmt schon lange fertig bzw. wurden aus dem fertigen Spiel entfernt damit man nochmal abkassieren kann...lächerlich...


Kommt ihr eigentlich ins Spiel?! Sind die Server nun wegen BC2 down?! nc...


----------



## Necrobutcher (29. Oktober 2010)

Bei MW2 gabs 5 Maps und kein Spielmodi fürs dreifache vom Geld...

Es dreht sich nunmal alles um Geld ich versteh dieses ganze Gemecker einfach nicht. Entweder man kauft es oder nicht PUNKT. Es ist ein Produkt das nunmal Geld kostet. Unterm Strich sind das 52 € für DLC + Hauptspiel daran ist wohl nichts auszusetzen.

Geht ihr etwa auch den ganzen Tag durchs Leben und seid nur am Meckern weil alles Geld kostet was es eigentlich so dazu geben sollte... Die Majo zur Pommes kostet halt mal 20 Cent mehr, und so ist das nunmal heute.


----------



## NuTSkuL (29. Oktober 2010)

reg dich nich drüber auf  mach ich schon lange nich mehr.
klar ist es nicht die beste idee, die die da oben hatten, aber mein gott. keiner wird gezwungen. 
bei soner community sind die entwickler ja bald besser dran, wenn sie kein dlc entwickeln.
dann keiner darüber beschweren, dass keiner gemacht wurde.


----------



## Bu11et (29. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Bei MW2 gabs 5 Maps und kein Spielmodi fürs dreifache vom Geld...
> 
> Es dreht sich nunmal alles um Geld ich versteh dieses ganze Gemecker einfach nicht. Entweder man kauft es oder nicht PUNKT. Es ist ein Produkt das nunmal Geld kostet. Unterm Strich sind das 52 € für DLC + Hauptspiel daran ist wohl nichts auszusetzen.
> 
> Geht ihr etwa auch den ganzen Tag durchs Leben und seid nur am Meckern weil alles Geld kostet was es eigentlich so dazu geben sollte... Die Majo zur Pommes kostet halt mal 20 Cent mehr, und so ist das nunmal heute.



Naja das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Das Game ist ja mitlerweile für 30 Eues zu haben. Demzufolge würden die Neueinsteiger weniger zahlen. Aber der Preis ist trotzdem nicht ganz so unverschämt, wie bei CoD. 
Und wie bereits gesagt wird, es wird keiner gezwungen die DLC`S zu kaufen wie z.B. in Mass Effect 2, wo man die evtl. schon haben sollte, wenn man die Story in Teil 3 besser verstehen kann .


----------



## flasha (29. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Bei MW2 gabs 5 Maps und kein Spielmodi fürs dreifache vom Geld...
> 
> Es dreht sich nunmal alles um Geld ich versteh dieses ganze Gemecker einfach nicht. Entweder man kauft es oder nicht PUNKT. Es ist ein Produkt das nunmal Geld kostet. Unterm Strich sind das 52 € für DLC + Hauptspiel daran ist wohl nichts auszusetzen.
> 
> Geht ihr etwa auch den ganzen Tag durchs Leben und seid nur am Meckern weil alles Geld kostet was es eigentlich so dazu geben sollte... Die Majo zur Pommes kostet halt mal 20 Cent mehr, und so ist das nunmal heute.



So eine Denkweise ist einfach dumm aber von solchen Menschen leben die Publisher! Die alles akzeptieren und bezahlen! Ich weiss echt nicht in welcher bunten Welt du lebst...das ist kein Gemecker...sowas nennt man kritische Äußerungen und die sind völlig legitim wenn was nicht stimmt oder einem was nicht passt,oder? Gut das die Mayo in dem Fall 8€ kostet...dann lieber doch ohne  (nicht persönlich nehmen!)



Jefim schrieb:


> Naja das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Das Game ist ja  mitlerweile für 30 Eues zu haben. Demzufolge würden die Neueinsteiger  weniger zahlen. Aber der Preis ist trotzdem nicht ganz so unverschämt,  wie bei CoD.
> Und wie bereits gesagt wird, es wird keiner gezwungen die DLC`S zu  kaufen wie z.B. in Mass Effect 2, wo man die evtl. schon haben sollte,  wenn man die Story in Teil 3 besser verstehen kann .



Das ist klar. Jeder entscheidet für sich selber...es ist aber eine Sauerei, ein Spiel rauszubringen mit so wenig Maps um dann noch zu versuchen, abzukassieren. Würde mich ja nicht beschweren wenn der Mappool jetzt 10 Maps hätte und dann noch welche zusätzlich kommen. Aber nicht so...

Schade...für das Geld hat man damals ein Addon bekommen das weitaus mehr bot als nur 2 Maps...klar wird keiner gezwungen, aber um in den vollen Genuss des Spiels zu kommen muss man letztendlich die Addons laden...


----------



## cosamed (29. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Bei MW2 gabs 5 Maps und kein Spielmodi fürs dreifache vom Geld...
> 
> Es dreht sich nunmal alles um Geld ich versteh dieses ganze Gemecker einfach nicht. Entweder man kauft es oder nicht PUNKT. Es ist ein Produkt das nunmal Geld kostet. Unterm Strich sind das 52 € für DLC + Hauptspiel daran ist wohl nichts auszusetzen.
> 
> Geht ihr etwa auch den ganzen Tag durchs Leben und seid nur am Meckern weil alles Geld kostet was es eigentlich so dazu geben sollte... Die Majo zur Pommes kostet halt mal 20 Cent mehr, und so ist das nunmal heute.



aber es dreht sich ja nicht um dein geld. punkt.
versteht ja auch nicht jeder dein gemecker. punkt.
entweder zu akzeptierst oder nicht. punkt.


----------



## flasha (29. Oktober 2010)

Kommt ihr auf die Server?!


----------



## Necrobutcher (29. Oktober 2010)

Ja, schon den ganzen Tag ohne Probleme.

So Spec Ops und Rifleman endlich auf 15 nun noch den Sniper... hab viel zu viel Pause gemacht eigentlich wollt ich das nach 3 TAgen haben


----------



## Shi (29. Oktober 2010)

Wie hoch ist euer Skill? Meiner liegt bei ca. 1900  Es gibt Zeiten da owne ich richtig - aber manchmal stehts am Ende 1:9


----------



## Necrobutcher (29. Oktober 2010)

~2300


----------



## flasha (29. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Ja, schon den ganzen Tag ohne Probleme.
> 
> So Spec Ops und Rifleman endlich auf 15 nun noch den Sniper... hab viel zu viel Pause gemacht eigentlich wollt ich das nach 3 TAgen haben



Ah, danke! Geht nun wieder...da hat jemand am Router rumgefuckelt


----------



## Shi (29. Oktober 2010)

Wie ist eigentlich ein Kampfgewehr mit Schalldämpfer? Zu empfehlen oder nich?


----------



## flasha (29. Oktober 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich ein Kampfgewehr mit Schalldämpfer? Zu empfehlen oder nich?



Seh da keine wirklichen Vorteil! Benutze bei allen "Stock Barrel"! Glaub das ist Standard oder?! (hab es auf Englisch)


----------



## Bu11et (29. Oktober 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich ein Kampfgewehr mit Schalldämpfer? Zu empfehlen oder nich?



Schalldämpfer kann man generell weg lassen. Es gibt nur wennige Situationen, wo er einen Vorteil mit sich bringt. 

Sagt ma, hat einer von euch das Punktesystem im Game kapiert ? Jedes mal wenn, ich paar PLuspunkte gemacht habe und kurz vor 2400 bin, kassiere ich dannach reihenweise nur noch Minuspunkte. Undzwar keine -10 oder so. Da kommt schon mal locker -34 oder -53 vor . Ist manchmal echt frustrierend, da man selbst mit ner guten KD + Matchwin dennoch Minuspunkte kassiert .


----------



## Necrobutcher (30. Oktober 2010)

Musst halt wo spielen wo viele 2500+ sind


----------



## Bull56 (30. Oktober 2010)

wenn man die nun mal immer so einfach finden würde...


----------



## Psycho (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin einer 
Naja, hab halt auch oft, das Problem, dass ich einfach kaum bis gar keine Punkte bekomme.

Hat das eigentlich nur was mit den Gegnern zu tun, gegen die man zockt, oder auch mit den K/D?
Ich hab auch Games mit 30/4, wo ich einfach keine Punkte bekomme...


----------



## Bu11et (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab das System auch noch nichts ganz verstanden . Aber die K/D hat nicht immer was zu sagen. hab schon des öfterem mit negativen Stats trotz Niederlage immer wieder +10 bekommen. Denke es liegt eher daran, wie man die anderen Punkte holt. Sprich Sektoren einnehmen, Gebiete erobern, Sprengsätze platzieren etc. ... in dem Fall hab ich immer Pluspunkte kassiert. Hab jetzt endlich auch mal die 2500er marke geknackt.


----------



## Shooter (1. November 2010)

Fail  

Gestern hatte ich auch mal 27:8 und habe Minus Punkte bekommen. 
Ich sollte mich echt mal mehr auf die Flaggen etc konzentrieren.


----------



## hamst0r (1. November 2010)

@Shooter hat es nicht was mit den Mitspielern und ihrer Fähigkeit zu tun?


----------



## wari (1. November 2010)

wenn man gegen mitspieler spielt, die genrell einen viel niedrigeren skilllevel haben als du, bekommst du je nach K/D verhaeltnis minuspunkte...

 aber so 100% durchsichtig ist das system nicht..


----------



## Bull56 (1. November 2010)

wie ist dein ingame-name jefim????

ich bin jetzt bei 2279 skillpunkten


----------



## oxoViperoxo (1. November 2010)

Gibts eigentlich noch mehr Gamer, die extreme Grafikeinbrüche an festen MGs oder in Fahrzeugen haben?


----------



## Necrobutcher (1. November 2010)

52 Punkte zur 600er Streak und ich sterb sowas deprimiert echt


----------



## flasha (1. November 2010)

oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich noch mehr Gamer, die extreme Grafikeinbrüche an festen MGs oder in Fahrzeugen haben?



Laut Fraps hab ich immer so 30-60Fps...aber teilweise ruckelt es so krass...ob es eventuell am Server liegt und mein Ping abgeht...ich weiss es leider nicht...mal geht es mal eben nicht


----------



## LOGIC (1. November 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> 52 Punkte zur 600er Streak und ich sterb sowas deprimiert echt



600er Streak hatte ich jetzt schon 4 mal ^^ geht ganz flott mit der MP7 

Danach gibts die EP x2  das ist ganz nett !


----------



## oxoViperoxo (1. November 2010)

flasha schrieb:


> Laut Fraps hab ich immer so 30-60Fps...aber teilweise ruckelt es so krass...ob es eventuell am Server liegt und mein Ping abgeht...ich weiss es leider nicht...mal geht es mal eben nicht


 
Also bei mir läuft alles Flüssig. (Max Settings Max AA MAx AF)
Außer Vehicle und Stand MGs. Komisch.


----------



## Necrobutcher (2. November 2010)

So DLC kommt um 16:00


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. November 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> So DLC kommt um 16:00




Beide?
Also kostenloser + der andere oder wie oder wo ?


----------



## Necrobutcher (2. November 2010)

Jo ich nehme es stark an, davon dass die getrennt kommen steht nichts da. Konsoleros haben andere Zeiten, wer sie wissen will muss selber schaun


----------



## flasha (2. November 2010)

Könnt ihr mir mal eure Settings sagen und wie eure Fps sind?


----------



## Necrobutcher (2. November 2010)

Alles max. 1920x1080 30-50 FPS


----------



## oxoViperoxo (2. November 2010)

Kann zu den genauen FPS nichts sagen, da Xfire noch nicht komplett unterstützt wird. Fraps hab und will ich nicht . Wenn dies eines Tages noch wird, poste ich sie nach. Aber da alles, bis auf feste MGs und Vehicle, flüssig läuft, kann ich schonmal sagen: min 30+. Settings sind auf allem was geht, inkl. full AA/AF Ingame.


----------



## wari (2. November 2010)

oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich noch mehr Gamer, die extreme Grafikeinbrüche an festen MGs oder in Fahrzeugen haben?


 
nene, das liegt an deinem ping  hat nix mit FPS zu tun...

desweiteren hoffe ich mal auf ne treiberoptimierung, die 45 frames an manchen stellen sind mir zu langsam bei meinem system...^^


----------



## wari (2. November 2010)

dumme frage, aber wie komm ich an den DLC ran ?

installiert der das automatisch mit dem update, oder kann ich das seperat downloaden ?? finde auf der HP mal nichts..

mein MoH updated btw gerade, kA ob das ein frisches update ist, oder ob ich seit 1 woche mit ner alten version zocke^^

ACHja, Edith sagt: 

*PC-Nutzer müssen ihre Software mit dem neuesten Patch, der  frühestens am 2. November verfügbar ist, aktualisieren. Zusätzliche  Bedingungen und Einschränkungen gelten.*


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. November 2010)

Der DLC der umsonst ist, wird mit dem update geladen, das es vor 30mins gab.

@Käufer des anderen DLCs
schon jemand nen Code bekommen -.-?


----------



## Shi (2. November 2010)

flasha schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir mal eure Settings sagen und wie eure Fps sind?



Alles auf Maximum, 1680x1050, 4xMSAA, 30-70 FPS aber meistens um die 60


----------



## Two-Face (2. November 2010)

Also ich krieg bei maximalen DX9-Details auf 1680 x 1050 ohne AA oder AF um die 30 - 40 fps zusammen. Allerdings hat mir das Spiel, als ich es zum zweiten mal durchspielen wollte, meinen Grafiktreiber durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## Shi (2. November 2010)

Muss man DX11 eigentlich separat aktivieren oder tut es das automatisch wenn man ne DX11 Graka hat?


----------



## wari (2. November 2010)

nur der multyplayerpart hat dx11, ist standardmaessig eingestellt...

einziger unterschied besteht darin, dass die schatten weicher und realistischer aussehen..


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (2. November 2010)

Bekomme seit neustem ganz merkwürdige Grafik"fehler" im MP Part von Medal of Honor und BC2... ab und an werden Teile des bildschirms schwarz "geflashed".
Hat jemand was ähnliches ?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (2. November 2010)

wari schrieb:


> nene, das liegt an deinem ping  hat nix mit FPS zu tun...
> 
> desweiteren hoffe ich mal auf ne treiberoptimierung, die 45 frames an manchen stellen sind mir zu langsam bei meinem system...^^


 
Am PING? 
Warum ist es dann bei mir immer so? Und ich habe Allgemein eine sehr gute Leitung und auch Ping.
Ist doch auch komisch das es als Infanterist nicht ruckelt!?


----------



## Bull56 (3. November 2010)

hmm-der neue patch hats in sich 
obwohl es mir vorher besser gefiel bis auf das ich gestern keinen einzigen hacker gefunden habe


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. November 2010)

Wie kann man nur Clean Sweap mit dem Standard Punktesystem rausbringen, Gott sowas dämliches. Spielste 9 Minuten (3 Runden a 3 Minuten) und kommst mit ~150 Punkten raus -_-

Ich wollte mir ja eigentlich meine 7,20€ über Paypal zurückholen, allerdings dauert es wohl ewig bis da was passiert deshalb hab ichs meine Beschwerde wieder zurückgenommen und verbuche es als Lehrgeld.


----------



## Gast1111 (3. November 2010)

So Leute nach ner kleinen Pause werde ich heute auch mal wieder zocken


----------



## flasha (3. November 2010)

Nach wie vor Turnen immer mal wieder welche rum mit Stats von 50:0 ! Unnormal oder? Man wird immer mind. 1mal Weggesnipert...naja...

Helmand Valley gefällt mir am besten,wenn man auch ein normales Team hat das auch weiß was man tun muss und nicht alle an der Base campen.

Kann das sein das die Sniper an Damage verloren hat? Bekomm kaum noch einen down...erst mit dem 2. Schuss...war vorher nicht so...


----------



## Shi (3. November 2010)

Ja das regt mich auf... normalerweise müsste eine Bolt-Action-Sniper mit einem Schuss töten  Deshalb steig ich wieder auf G3 um, das schießt wenigstens schneller :/ Ich nutze nur Sniper: Auf riesigen Karten M24 und das Opfor-Äquivalent (HP-Scope, Entfernungsmesser, Open Tip), auf mittleren G3 mit Scope und Open Tip, auf kurzen Entfernungen bzw. kleinen Karten M21/SVD mit Scope, Schalldämpfer und Open Tip


----------



## flasha (3. November 2010)

Genauso Spiel ich auch 

Aber wieso kann man mit der Pumpe über die halbe Map schiessen?Schon öfters erlebt, auch diese Uzi ist ein witz auf Entfernung, trifft auch punktgenau...leider...Schade ist auch die geringe Waffenwahl, da war es in Bf2 deutlich besser wenn auch nicht das non Plus Ultra...aber auch in Sachen Player Levels deutlich interessanter...da wollte man unbedingt weiterleveln um neues freizuschalten...


----------



## Bu11et (3. November 2010)

@ Shi und flasha 

Omg und darauf seid ihr so stolz? Das ihr euch hier als Snipernoobs outet, die nichts besseres zutun haben als zu campen? Echt lächerlich....
OK in manchen Situationen ist das ja vom Vorteil oder sogar notwendig aber so wie ihr es beschreibt hat eure Spielweise nicht das geringste mit Teamplay zutun. Schade eigentlich, denn genau solche Typen sind der Grund, warum dann Leute wie ich oder Necro ständig in den Tod rennen müssen, damit man überhaupt vorran kommt.

PS: Hab meine DLC-Code immer noch nicht bekommen .


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (3. November 2010)

@ shi & @flasha

Wieso wohl wurde der DMG von der Sniper reduziert?
Genau, damit die ganzen Sniper bobs nicht alles killen was sich vor einen stein traut.
Viel zu Overpowert eine 1 Schuss Sniper, das macht keinen Spaß...


----------



## Flotter Geist (3. November 2010)

Jep die Sniper gehn mir auch aufn Sack,es kommt mir vor als ob auch viel gecheatet wird ,wenn Spieler 30:0 Kills oder so haben.


----------



## flasha (3. November 2010)

Wie sich der kleine aufregt 


Spiele zu 90% nur die Rush Klassen aber selbst mit Sniper Rush ich. Bitte erst nachdenken und dann Posten Freunde...


----------



## Chris_ (3. November 2010)

es gibt ja einen neuen modus (clean uderso)
nur ich finde keinen einzigen server damit
oder is das noch nicht drausen?

edit:
@flashawie heißt du in moh wollte dich adden


----------



## flasha (3. November 2010)

Clean Sweep...läuft auf den meisten Servern in der Rotation...musst mal die Filter Optionen im Server Browser ändern...

Nick: fLaZILLA


PS: Kann diese gecampe ebenso wenig leiden wie ihr...aber andersrum wenn ich verteidigen muss...wieso sollte andere Spielweise bevorzugt werden? Dumm ist nur wenn man im angreifenden Team ist und die Mitspieler sich in der Base vercampen...ist dann teilweise wie im Sp


----------



## Chris_ (3. November 2010)

danke ich adde dich dann mal


----------



## flasha (3. November 2010)

Okay bin aber erst gegen 18uhr zuhause.


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. November 2010)

Gerade via Live Chat Support innerhalb von 2 minuten Hot Zone freigeschaltet bekommen 

Jetzt brauch ich nurnoch Feierabend


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. November 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Gerade via Live Chat Support innerhalb von 2 minuten Hot Zone freigeschaltet bekommen
> 
> Jetzt brauch ich nurnoch Feierabend :mecker:




Hab ich eben auch getan


----------



## flasha (3. November 2010)

Das ging aber fix


----------



## Shi (3. November 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> @ Shi und flasha
> 
> Omg und darauf seid ihr so stolz? Das ihr euch hier als Snipernoobs outet, die nichts besseres zutun haben als zu campen? Echt lächerlich....
> OK in manchen Situationen ist das ja vom Vorteil oder sogar notwendig aber so wie ihr es beschreibt hat eure Spielweise nicht das geringste mit Teamplay zutun. Schade eigentlich, denn genau solche Typen sind der Grund, warum dann Leute wie ich oder Necro ständig in den Tod rennen müssen, damit man überhaupt vorran kommt.



Hab ich irgendwo gesagt dass ich campe? Man kann auch mit ner Sniper rushen, Quickscopen etc.  Das geht jetzt leider nicht mehr dank reduziertem DMG - bevor man erneut durchgeladen hat killt dich dein Gegner mit seiner meist automatischen Waffe


----------



## wari (3. November 2010)

merke kaum einen unterschied beim aimingystem O_o

der saeuberungsmodus macht mir auch gar keinen spaß.. umso DÜMMER, dass man die 2 neuen karten nur in diesem crapmodus spielen kann.. entwickler sind wirklich selten daemlich manchmal -.-

lieber mal das spiel anstaendig optimieren.. kann nich sein dass ich auf gewissen karten nur 40 frames hab.. hab in bad company im schnitt 20 % mehr fps und das sieht obendrein noch besser aus...


----------



## Bu11et (3. November 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Hab ich eben auch getan




Kann mir einer erklären, wo man das macht?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. November 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Kann mir einer erklären, wo man das macht?




Im EA Livechat EA Customer Support


----------



## Bu11et (3. November 2010)

Dank sehr, habs jetzt auch irgendwie hinbekommen obwohl mein Englisch echt miess ist . Find nur kommisch, dass man nichts runterladen musste .


----------



## trashmedown (3. November 2010)

Bei mir funktioniert das Downsampling per "settings.ini" nicht mehr. Nur Native Auflösungen gehen noch?! Kann das jemand bestätigen und/oder hat jemand einen Vorschlag?

GrüZe


----------



## flasha (3. November 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Dank sehr, habs jetzt auch irgendwie hinbekommen obwohl mein Englisch echt miess ist . Find nur kommisch, dass man nichts runterladen musste .



War wohl in dem Update schon implementiert d.h. jeder hat die Karten auf der HDD nur müssen sie noch aktiviert werden...


----------



## Bu11et (3. November 2010)

flasha schrieb:


> War wohl in dem Update schon implementiert d.h. jeder hat die Karten auf der HDD nur müssen sie noch aktiviert werden...




Das wäre ne Möglichkeit .  Habs zwar noch nicht ausprobiert aber das hat noch zeit. 
Muss sagen nach dem Patch mach das Spiel nicht mehr so viel Fun.


----------



## tobi757 (3. November 2010)

Ja merkt man, fast jeder flamt rum, wie schlecht der neue Patch ist ... 

Ich merke zwar auch einen Unterschied, finde aber das man das nicht 20 mal im Ingame-Chat schreiben muss


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. November 2010)

Glückwunsch, der Patch ist einfach *******.


----------



## wari (3. November 2010)

ich merk ueberhaupt keinen unterschied O_o

außer dass es seit der beta schlechter laeuft ^^


----------



## Bull56 (3. November 2010)

der patch ist der letzte dreck-mir macht das spiel nur noch 10% spass!

ich werde nen gegenpatch rausbringen der alles wieder auf den normalen zustand patch-dann können die anderen den auch nehmen oder abgeknallt werden xD


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. November 2010)

Call of Duty: Black Ops is a steal at £7.99

Bringt ein gebrauchtes MoH weg und bekommt Black Ops für £7.99 

Leider gilt das nur für die Konsolen und nicht hier zu lande


----------



## flasha (3. November 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, der Patch ist einfach *******.



Und das aus deinem Munde 


Also Clean Sweep werd ich nicht spielen...da dauert das Laden länger als die Maps selber...und langweilig sind sie leider auch noch...

Wie sind die Hot Zone Maps?!


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. November 2010)

Die DLCs sind verdammt geil, der Patch echter Müll...


----------



## Gast1111 (3. November 2010)

Die solln endlich mal die Reichweite von den SMGs und MGs reduzieren mich hat heut schon wieder einer mit der Pump über die ganze Map hinweg (shaikot) abgeknallt 
Das nervt echt derbst


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. November 2010)

Was hat die Reichweite von MG und SMG mit der Pump zu tun? 

Die Uzi ist total OP damit machst 5 Leute auf einmal platt schön rumspringen und das geht locker klar


----------



## exa (3. November 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Call of Duty: Black Ops is a steal at £7.99
> 
> Bringt ein gebrauchtes MoH weg und bekommt Black Ops für £7.99
> 
> Leider gilt das nur für die Konsolen und nicht hier zu lande



schade würd ich machen


----------



## flasha (4. November 2010)

Ich frag mich wie man seinen Sniperrank leveln soll?Die Gegner wollen einfach nicht fallen! 

Und so mitrushen gegen Automatik Waffen?!Keine Chance!ätzend...


----------



## Bu11et (4. November 2010)

Deshlab wollte ich alle ich alle Stuffen noch vor dem Patch leveln. jetzt fehlen mir nur noch paar Punkte beim Sniper und dann hab ich endlich alles durch. 
Aber seid dem Patch ist das Spiel echt nicht mehr das ware .


----------



## Shooter (4. November 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Deshlab wollte ich alle ich alle Stuffen noch vor dem Patch leveln. jetzt fehlen mir nur noch paar Punkte beim Sniper und dann hab ich endlich alles durch.
> Aber seid dem Patch ist das Spiel echt nicht mehr das ware .



Wieso ?


----------



## Gast1111 (4. November 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Was hat die Reichweite von MG und SMG mit der Pump zu tun?
> 
> Die Uzi ist total OP damit machst 5 Leute auf einmal platt schön rumspringen und das geht locker klar


Ich meinte damit das man bei allen Waffen Reichweite, außer Sniper/Kampfgewehre, runter setzen sollte


----------



## Bu11et (4. November 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Wieso ?



Wieso was? Wenn du das leveln meinst? Ganz einfach: vor dem Patch war das Snipern Kinderleicht . Die Hitbox ist teilweise so mies, dass ich manchen eiskalt "in den Rücken" geschoßen hab, weil ich keine Lust hatte die beim laufen auf die Omme zu treffen. Solche und vile andere "Bugs" haben das Snipern echt erleichtert. Während jetzt ich mir beim zielen doch schon etwas mehr Zeit nehmen muss, um 100% den Kopf zu erwischen. Soll mir aber recht sein. Ich ahlte eh nicht viel von den ganzen Quickscopegenoobe. Ist einfach nicht Sinn eines Snipers .
Hab jetzt mal ne MG probiert. Die sind ja mal voll übertrieben ! Also auf gewissen Maps ist das echt brutal wie man damit abräumen kann. Aber ich bleib bei meiner M4. M16 ist zwar deutlich besser (leider) aber die reicht mir auch .


----------



## Shooter (4. November 2010)

Ich habe gemerkt das mit dem Sniper jetzt fast nichts mehr auf großer Entfernung geht. 
Teilweise 3-4 Schuss aufm Körper..... 
Aber jetzt gibt es nicht mehr soviele Sniper Noobs...... das ist sehr gut*

Momentan für (mich) die besten Waffen einfach die AK + M16


----------



## flasha (4. November 2010)

Und grad wieder 2 so Kandidaten aufm Server...kommen drauf und gehen erstmal ab...22:0, der andere 14:0, wurden gekickt...dann kommen se wieder drauf und innerhalb von 15 sec. wieder 14:0! Die waren sich am drehen usw. ! haben ohne nachladen 14 Leute geholt?! Naja...

Das Skillsystem ist total lächerlich...holt man mühsam Runde für Runde +10 jeweils, um danach direkt -35 zu bekommen?! Total arm...


----------



## Gast1111 (4. November 2010)

flasha schrieb:


> Und grad wieder 2 so Kandidaten aufm Server...kommen drauf und gehen erstmal ab...22:0, der andere 14:0, wurden gekickt...dann kommen se wieder drauf und innerhalb von 15 sec. wieder 14:0! Die waren sich am drehen usw. ! haben ohne nachladen 14 Leute geholt?! Naja...
> 
> Das Skillsystem ist total lächerlich...holt man mühsam Runde für Runde +10 jeweils, um danach direkt -35 zu bekommen?! Total arm...


Das Skillsystem ist Klasse, so wird verhindert das die Überpros die ganze Zeit auf Noobserver joinen und fett abräumen, so bleibt die jeweilige Klasse unter sich


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (4. November 2010)

SO ich hab sehr schnell die Spiellust an den Game verloren. Ab und zu mal zu spielen ganz nett, aber wirkliche Motivation hat man da nicht.


----------



## Chris_ (4. November 2010)

Das stimmt die ersten paar tage war es noch ganz cool aber inzwichen spiel ich auch lieber wieder MW2 also ich würde das spiel nicht weiterempfehlen!


----------



## Bu11et (4. November 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Das Skillsystem ist Klasse, so wird verhindert das die Überpros die ganze Zeit auf Noobserver joinen und fett abräumen, so bleibt die jeweilige Klasse unter sich



Ganz genau! Jetzt wo ich das System halb Wegs verstehe, gehts auch mit dem Punkten vorran. Aber ist durchaus frustrierend, wenn man gleich -30 oder sogar mehr kassiert.


----------



## wari (5. November 2010)

mir machts zwar noch recht spaß, nicht zu letzt wegen der schicken grafik, aber es hat einfach null chancen gegen call of duty in sachen motivation !

kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich es noch oft spielen werde, nachdem blackops erschienen ist..

bin zwar kein CoD fanboy, trotzdem wird blackops vermutlich noch mehr motivieren als mw2.. ich freu mich


----------



## Shooter (5. November 2010)

wari schrieb:


> mir machts zwar noch recht spaß, nicht zu letzt wegen der schicken grafik, aber es hat einfach null chancen gegen call of duty in sachen motivation !
> 
> kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich es noch oft spielen werde, nachdem blackops erschienen ist..
> 
> bin zwar kein CoD fanboy, trotzdem wird blackops vermutlich noch mehr motivieren als mw2.. ich freu mich



Ja das ist es was ich an CoD toll finde. 
Da gibt es langzeitmotivation. Und jetzt gibt es auch wieder Mod-Tools..... wie soll da einen noch langweilig werden 

Aber trotzdem glaube ich braucht man nach ner gewissen Zeit auch von CoD mal ne abwechslung, deswegen habe ich ja 2 Online-Shooter


----------



## wari (5. November 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Ja das ist es was ich an CoD toll finde.
> Da gibt es langzeitmotivation. Und jetzt gibt es auch wieder Mod-Tools..... wie soll da einen noch langweilig werden
> 
> Aber trotzdem glaube ich braucht man nach ner gewissen Zeit auch von CoD mal ne abwechslung, deswegen habe ich ja 2 Online-Shooter


 
 diese wager matches klingen einfach verdammt lustig.hinzu kommen ja noch die möglichkeiten, den charakter zu gestalten, was auch nochmals fuer mehr motivation sorgen sollte^^.. wird es parallel eigentlich noch die alten modi wie Headquartes oder so geben ?

ich halt mir da alle lager offen, hinzu kommt ja noch BC2 vietnam.. wird wohl einer der besten winter in sachen MP shooter


----------



## Shooter (5. November 2010)

wari schrieb:


> diese wager matches klingen einfach verdammt lustig.hinzu kommen ja noch die möglichkeiten, den charakter zu gestalten, was auch nochmals fuer mehr motivation sorgen sollte^^.. wird es parallel eigentlich noch die alten modi wie Headquartes oder so geben ?
> 
> ich halt mir da alle lager offen, hinzu kommt ja noch BC2 vietnam.. wird wohl einer der besten winter in sachen MP shooter



Natürlich wird es diese Modi wie Teamdeathmatch, Hauptquartier usw geben


----------



## Bu11et (5. November 2010)

Könnt ihr bitte das gespamme über Blacks Ops wieder sein lassen? Wie oft soll m an das hier noch erwähnen ?


----------



## wari (5. November 2010)

spammen sieht für mich anders aus O_o


----------



## flasha (5. November 2010)

Aber es geht hier um MoH und nicht um CoD. Dafür gibt es auch einen passenden Sammelthread.

War auch erst am überlegen mir den DLC zu kaufen, aber ist dann doch sinnlos. Zumal wirklich die Motivation bei dem Spiel immer geringer wird. Auch wenn es nur 7€ sind, sind diese dennoch für das gebotene zuviel. Auf einen Patch der die Balance und die Performance (Hitboxen usw.) verbessert kann man sowieso lange warten eher kommen noch ein paar kostenpflichtige DLC's!

Den kostenlosen DLC spiel ich garnicht. Für mich total uninteressant und langweilig, will spielen und nicht lange warten bzw. 2 runden spielen und dann den Ladescreen sehen.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

Hey,
die PEGI-Fassung von Medal of Honor soll indiziert werden:
Klick


----------



## wari (5. November 2010)

flasha schrieb:


> Den kostenlosen DLC spiel ich garnicht. Für mich total uninteressant und langweilig, will spielen und nicht lange warten bzw. 2 runden spielen und dann den Ladescreen sehen.



das is fuer mich absolut unbegreiflich, wie man so ein mist releasen kann.. der spielmodus ist komplett uninteressant und dauert wie gesagt nur paar min..

und dann kann man die neuen maps wirklich nur in diesem modus spielen..kann da wirklich nur den kopf schuetteln !


----------



## flasha (5. November 2010)

Mich wundert es wirklich warum EA oder sonstwer keine Stellung dazu nimmt. Das Ea Forum ist voll mit Beschwerden, Problemen....aber keine Reaktion! Bei BF2 war/ist es doch der gleiche Mist!

Aber solange alle fleißig zahlen...


----------



## Bull56 (7. November 2010)

immer wieder der gleiche mist....

ich kann nur sagen - erst beschweren sich alle der recoil wäre ******** und zu viele sniper und jetzt wird sich wieder beschwert alles wäre ********...

immer beschwert sich irgendwer! meiner meinung nach macht EA Games nichts falsch!-meine unterstützung haben die!


----------



## riotmilch (7. November 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> immer wieder der gleiche mist....
> 
> ich kann nur sagen - erst beschweren sich alle der recoil wäre ******** und zu viele sniper und jetzt wird sich wieder beschwert alles wäre ********...
> 
> immer beschwert sich irgendwer! meiner meinung nach macht EA Games nichts falsch!-meine unterstützung haben die!



Wenn du jetzt noch sagst wer sich wo beschwert...... ^^


----------



## Bull56 (7. November 2010)

sorry-lag am alk 

also-ich meinte das sich immer irgendwer beschwert das ihm das spiel nicht so passt wie es ist.


----------



## Bu11et (7. November 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> sorry-lag am alk
> 
> also-ich meinte das sich immer irgendwer beschwert das ihm das spiel nicht so passt wie es ist.




Ach und du hast dich nicht ein einziges mal beschwert was ? Du gibst Sachen von sich eh .


----------



## wari (8. November 2010)

beschwere mich nicht ueber die aenderungen an sich, finden den kostenlosen DLC nur sowas von sinnfrei, dass es schon wieder an dummheit grenzt.. vor allem die tatsache, dass man die maps nicht in anderen modis spielen kann.. aber das hab ich jetzt schon 10 mal gesagt^^


----------



## Bull56 (8. November 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Ach und du hast dich nicht ein einziges mal beschwert was ? Du gibst Sachen von sich eh .


 
naund?-ich darf doch äußern was mir nicht gefällt!?

denke dir gefällt auch nicht alles an dem spiel!?


----------



## nulchking (8. November 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> naund?-ich darf doch äußern was mir nicht gefällt!?
> 
> denke dir gefällt auch nicht alles an dem spiel!?


 
Aber du regst dich über die auf die der Patch respektive das Spiel nervt aber selber bist du auch so einer, ergo verstehe ich grad den Sinn deines Postings nicht wo du dich selber über dich aufregst


----------



## Bull56 (8. November 2010)

nulchking schrieb:


> Aber du regst dich über die auf die der Patch respektive das Spiel nervt aber selber bist du auch so einer, ergo verstehe ich grad den Sinn deines Postings nicht wo du dich selber über dich aufregst



aufregen-nööö
vollig gefühllos und gelassen


----------



## michae1971 (8. November 2010)

Medal of Honor Stats - MOH Stats ist jetzt online.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. November 2010)

Hey, jetzt lasst doch mal Bull56 in Ruhe, darf sich eine Meinung denn nicht mal ändern?
Mir wird dauernd vorgworfen ich habe auch mal nur Mist geschrieben, und ein paar die mir das vorwerfen benehmen sich hier nicht besser, weil sie andauernd Bull56 anstressen.
Benehmt euch nicht wie Kleinkinder, ja?
mfg


----------



## Bull56 (8. November 2010)

deutschlandweit scheine ich auf platz 35 zu sein was nahkampfkills angeht !?


----------



## Shooter (9. November 2010)

MoH nur noch Cheater unterwegs!!! 

Das ist langsam echt hart............ scheiss Spiel!


----------



## Bu11et (9. November 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> MoH nur noch Cheater unterwegs!!!
> 
> Das ist langsam echt hart............ scheiss Spiel!





Gestern meinen ersten Aim-Boter erwischt . 

Mal im ernst ich weiß ja nicht, auf welchen servern ihr euch treibt aber ich hab diese Probs nicht. Nur die teilweise unfairen Teams zwingen einen zum reconect. Aber da kann man nichts machen .

@Wa1lock: Ich glaub der Bull ist nen ganz großer, der kanns selbst für sich sprechen . Würd gern mal mit dir dadeln .


----------



## Bull56 (9. November 2010)

also ich bin immer auf non-pb servern unterwegs. weil mein system, trotz das ichs neu aufgesetzt habe und nur moh und firefox drauf ist werde ich andauernd von pb gekickt.

und das spiel kackt im mp ab sobald ich selber gekillt werde...-> das nervt...

mittlerweile komme ich wieder gut mit den waffen zurecht nach dem patch.


----------



## nulchking (9. November 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hey, jetzt lasst doch mal Bull56 in Ruhe, darf sich eine Meinung denn nicht mal ändern?
> Mir wird dauernd vorgworfen ich habe auch mal nur Mist geschrieben, und ein paar die mir das vorwerfen benehmen sich hier nicht besser, weil sie andauernd Bull56 anstressen.
> Benehmt euch nicht wie Kleinkinder, ja?
> mfg



Fühlst du dich angesprochen oder wie, wenn ich mit Bull rede? 

Hoffe mal das die "Scharen" von Hackern jetzt zu Black Ops wechseln ebenso die ganzen Adminkiddys die einen grundlos kicken


----------



## Bull56 (9. November 2010)

hehe 

jetzt funktioniert das spiel ohne abstürze nachdem ich den catalyst 10.10d nochmals installiert habe...

echt komische sache..


----------



## Bu11et (9. November 2010)

Kann es sein, dass DICE auf ATI/AMD nicht gut anzusprechen ist? Bei BC2 gabs ja am Anfang auch große Probleme mit ATI-Karten, was erst im nachhinein mit nem neuen Treiber gelöst wurde. Und jetzt wieder  sowas bei MoH.
Haste schon die Server mit PB ausprobiert?


----------



## Bull56 (10. November 2010)

von pb werde ich weiterhin nach 1 bis 3 minuten rausgeschmissen.
bei der beta wurde auch noch was von wegen pkbstr.exe error .... oder sowas angezeigt mehrmals hintereinander in weißer schrift am unteren bildschirmrand bi ich rausgeschmissen wurde. was aber denkich daran lag das ich rumgepfuscht hatte-aber jetzt habe ich ja ein völlig neues system...

und heute morgen vor der arbeit habe ich auch nochmal kurz gespielt aber da ist das spiel andauernd abgestürzt wie gestern 
vielleicht sollte ich mir echt black ops besorgen...


----------



## riotmilch (10. November 2010)

Oder schick PB doch einfach mal nen Screenshot von der Meldung, vielleicht können die weiter helfen!


----------



## Bull56 (10. November 2010)

riotmilch schrieb:


> Oder schick PB doch einfach mal nen Screenshot von der Meldung, vielleicht können die weiter helfen!



die beta ist offline und mein system ist neu aufgesetzt->geht net

und das ich unterstützung von denen bekomme bezweifle ich auch...


----------



## Bull56 (10. November 2010)

omg:

ZITTERNIPPEL - MOH Stats


----------



## Gast1111 (10. November 2010)

OMG!?
@bull56 Du musst dir Runterladen und dann das Game adden, dadurch wird PB geupdated und du kannst wieder in Ruhe zocken 
mfg


----------



## nulchking (10. November 2010)

Warum werden diese AA Säcke nicht gebannt? 
Ist doch eigentlich offensichtlich das das Hacker sind -.-


----------



## Bull56 (10. November 2010)

nulchking schrieb:


> Warum werden diese AA Säcke nicht gebannt?
> Ist doch eigentlich offensichtlich das das Hacker sind -.-




gehören beide eigentlich zu dem bekanntenkreis von x22 hacks...
besser die werden net gebannt als wie bei cod gleich 12000 leute ausversehen ^^

das mit dem pb adden funzt auch net...


----------



## Bull56 (11. November 2010)

habe cod black ops durchgespielt und finde es grafisch gesehen absoluten mist!-bei moh wird von lieblosen texturen geredet-dann frage ich mich als was man die von cod bezeichnen kann... dort findet man wesentlich mehr schlechte texturen wie aus cod 2...
nichtmal spiegelungen gibt es bei cod vernünftige! und der himmel sieht auch aus wie ein foto...


----------



## Bu11et (11. November 2010)

Ich finde auch, dass die grafisch eher einen Rückschritt gemacht haben . Und der Sound (vorallem Waffen) soll miserabel sein. Aber in diesem thread sollte es auch nicht um Black Ops gehen .
Nichts desto trotz, um so mehr freu ich mich, dass ich mich für MoH entschieden hab!


----------



## Bull56 (11. November 2010)

also-hat cod eigentlich dx11?-weil ich sehe davon garnix-das sieht aus wie dx9???


----------



## Shi (11. November 2010)

Das ist DX9, ist ja auch CoD2 aufpoliert.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (11. November 2010)

Kann man MoH bei Steam aktivieren?


----------



## Bull56 (11. November 2010)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Kann man MoH bei Steam aktivieren?



lustige frage...

entweder man muss oder nein!

cod ist mist...-60 euro rausgeschmissen...


----------



## Bu11et (11. November 2010)

Wie oft den noch , hört doch auf hier über CoD zu diskutieren. Selbst hier wird man von diesem ****Game nicht in Ruhe gelassen .

Weiß den jemand, obs es ne Möglichkeit gibt Cheater an EA weiter zu leiten? Bzw. machen die da überhaupt was gegen? Hab mir heut einfahc mal die Rangliste durchgesehen und da lassen sich besonders die Aiboter sehr leicht entlarven .


----------



## Bull56 (11. November 2010)

lol-ea macht garnichts gegen cheater!


----------



## Gast1111 (11. November 2010)

Also bei Battlefieldheores kann man die einfach mit Fraps aufnehmen und dann per E-mail an den Support schicken 
mfg


----------



## Bull56 (11. November 2010)

ich mache mir momentan nen spass daraus den cheatern schlechte skills zu bringen


----------



## riotmilch (11. November 2010)

Würde es auch gerne mal im Multiplayer spielen =/


----------



## Bull56 (12. November 2010)

wieso denn nicht??? oder haste ne kostenlose version???

ich kann dir die gamestop version eher empfehlen  ->bei dem spiel lohnt es sich geld auszugeben !


----------



## riotmilch (12. November 2010)

Hab jetz schon Black Ops als vorzeitiges Geschenk von meiner besseren Hälfte bekommen, da kann ich nicht noch nen Spiel holen ^^ So dicke haben wir es nicht =/


----------



## Bull56 (12. November 2010)

dann musste deine bessere hälfte eben mal mitspielen lassen


----------



## Bu11et (12. November 2010)

Sag ma bist du wirklich so schwer von Begriff Bull? Oder was soll das gelaber wieder über black Ops? und überhaupt deine ganzen Sinnfreien Post und Doppelpost werden langsam echt lästig. Wem juckt das, was du mit den Cheatern machst? Mach das aber für sich selbst. Und da sowieso jedem klar ist, dass du selber einer bist/warst, solltest du mit deinem Cheatergelaber hier ganz vorsichtig sein. 
Sollte ich noch irgendwas über Black Ops hier lessen, nehm ichmir die Freiheit und informiere nen MOD darüber.Un du solltest dir in der Zwischen zeit mal die Forumregeln durchlessen .


----------



## Shooter (12. November 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Wie oft den noch , hört doch auf hier über CoD zu diskutieren. Selbst hier wird man von diesem ****Game nicht in Ruhe gelassen .
> 
> Weiß den jemand, obs es ne Möglichkeit gibt Cheater an EA weiter zu leiten? Bzw. machen die da überhaupt was gegen? Hab mir heut einfahc mal die Rangliste durchgesehen und da lassen sich besonders die Aiboter sehr leicht entlarven .



Tja.... ****Game trifft es ja sehr gut 
Es gibt keine Möglichkeit in MoH CHeater zu Melden! 
In anderen gewissen Games die vor kurzem Released sind schon! 
Ich will ja jetzt nicht sagen welches Spiel.


----------



## Bu11et (12. November 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Tja.... ****Game trifft es ja sehr gut
> Es gibt keine Möglichkeit in MoH CHeater zu Melden!
> In anderen gewissen Games die vor kurzem Released sind schon!
> Ich will ja jetzt nicht sagen welches Spiel.



Will auch keiner wissen, du bist hier bestens als CoD-Fanboy bekannt. Also brauchst du auch nicht so zu tun. Und entgegensatz zu Black Ops läuft das ****Game einwandfrei und bietet Grafik sowie Sound, die Black Ops bei weitem übertreffen .
Spar dir dieses Gelaber welches Game besser ist und welches nicht. Das ist hier längst überfällig, weil man den ganzen Tag darüber dikutieren könnte .


----------



## Gast1111 (14. November 2010)

Appropos Cheater, insgesamt hüpfen etwa 4 oder 5 von denen in MoH rum xDD
Wenn du (Shooter) das mal mit CoD vergleichst wird dir auffallen, das selbst wenn jeder der in CoD einen Cheater melden würde wenn er einen sieht hätte es immer noch mehr weil der Support gar nicht hinterher kommen würde mit dem Bannen.
mfg
PS Ich hoffe das war jetzt der letze CoD-Post. Und Jefim du bist so gut wie nie On!?


----------



## Bull56 (14. November 2010)

glaube jefim hat persönliche probleme mit mii und COD 
ob irgendwas in seiner kindheit vorgefallen ist???


spass beiseite.

ich möchte gerne mal wissen ob irgendwer einen vernünftigen packen/unpacker für die .bfrb dateien hat???


----------



## Bu11et (14. November 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Appropos Cheater, insgesamt hüpfen etwa 4 oder 5 von denen in MoH rum xDD
> Wenn du (Shooter) das mal mit CoD vergleichst wird dir auffallen, das selbst wenn jeder der in CoD einen Cheater melden würde wenn er einen sieht hätte es immer noch mehr weil der Support gar nicht hinterher kommen würde mit dem Bannen.
> mfg
> PS Ich hoffe das war jetzt der letze CoD-Post. Und Jefim du bist so gut wie nie On!?





Also ich spiel eigentlich regelmäßig. Daher auch die große Spielzeit .  Meistens Abends. Hatte ja gesagt, kannst uns im TS3 besuchen, da siehst du immer wer grad am Start ist .

PS: Nein ich hab kein Problemm mit CoD. Ganz im gegenteil, bin extremst entäuscht von der Grafik etc. Habe vorher *jeden* CoD-Titel gespielt. Soll aber nicht heißen, dass ich ein Fanatiker/Fanboy bin. Aber mitlerweile ist das nur noch ein Name . Mal sehen was der nächste Teil bringt, soll ja in Richtung Sci-Fi gehen, was ich persönliche liebe. 
Und das witzige ist, die negativen Aspekte, die bei MoH zur Kritik geführt haben, kommen teiweise bei Black Ops auch vor. Werden aber nicht als negativ bewertet, sondern teilweise positiv .

Und was dich angeht Bull... ich bleib dabei: ein mal Cheater immer Cheater. Allein deine Kenntnisse über das ganze Hackergelaber hat dich verraten. Mehr muss ich dazu nicht sagen .


----------



## Bull56 (14. November 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Und was dich angeht Bull... ich bleib dabei: ein mal Cheater immer Cheater. Allein deine Kenntnisse über das ganze Hackergelaber hat dich verraten. Mehr muss ich dazu nicht sagen .



ahja...
nur weil du keine ahnung hast bist du also ein besserer mensch???
solche sätze sind wie:
einmal jude immer jude
einmal nazi immer nazi
einmal dieb immer dieb


meine meinung ist nunmal auch das cod seit world at war nichts mehr gebracht hat und es mich ärgert das die alte suppe in neuen dosen so hoch gelobt wird -.-


ehhhm-mein bruder spielt immernoch moh ohne jeglichen patch im multiplayer und hat das spiel noch nie geupdated??? one hit kill mit der sniper klappt auch noc. wie kann das bitte sein!?????


----------



## Bu11et (14. November 2010)

Ich behaupte ja nicht, dass du bei MoH cheatest. Aber solche Aussagen, dass du auf nicht durch PB geschützten Servern spielst oder sowas kann schon einen auf den ein oder anderen Gedanken bringen . 
Wenn man das Game nicht updatet, kann man bei keinem mehr in der Freundisliste joinen. Es sei den die haben ebenfals noch die alte Version. Wieso man allerdings überhaupt noch auf andere Server kann ist mir auch ein Rätsel.


----------



## Bull56 (14. November 2010)

lol-also er kommt ohne weiteres in den multiplayer und recoil usw und waffenstärken funktionieren noch alle mit one hit kill usw...

ich finde das kommt cheaten ziemlich nahe -.-


----------



## JC88 (14. November 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> ich finde das kommt cheaten ziemlich nahe -.-



Kommt drauf an was weggepatcht wird 
Ein Beispiel:
Wenn in der vorherigen Version die Waffenstärke zu niedrig ausgefallen ist oder ein Bug einen auf den Desktop holt sobald man n Headshot landet, dann cheatet man gege sich selbst xD

Gabs alles schon


----------



## Bu11et (14. November 2010)

Der Caim ist hier auch mal zu Lande .

Also ich an  deiner Stelle würde seine Version heimlich updaten, wenn er nicht da ist . Nä mal im ernst dadurch ergibt sich schon ein gewisser Vorteil. Und das wäre jeden Spieler, der gegen ihm spielt unfair. 
Nur mal neben bei, die heißt der im Game ^^?


----------



## JC88 (14. November 2010)

Ja, manchmal geb ich auch hier mal mein Senf dazu


----------



## Bull56 (15. November 2010)

ehhhm -> NestTerminator dürfte der name sein 

ich will auch wieder nen one-hit kill mit der sniper haben 

ne-ich kanns net updaen da ich körperlich gesehen nicht fähig bin durch sein zimmer zu gehen da alles vollgestellt ist


----------



## Bu11et (15. November 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> ehhhm -> NestTerminator dürfte der name sein
> 
> ich will auch wieder nen one-hit kill mit der sniper haben
> 
> ne-ich kanns net updaen da ich körperlich gesehen nicht fähig bin durch sein zimmer zu gehen da alles vollgestellt ist





Ich konnte zum Glück noch noch vor dem Patch die Stuffe 15 erreichen. Naja paar Pukte haben mir schon gefällt aber dafür muss ich mir das gecampe nicht mehr an tun. Rum rennen und nach 10 sec umfallen macht irgendwie doch mehr Spaß . 
Die Sniper pack ich auch nie mehr an, weil da einfach nichts mehr zu holen gibt . Und mit den Autosnipern komm ich immer noch nicht klar .


----------



## Bull56 (15. November 2010)

dann macht man das ganz einfach indem man sich die ungepatchten dateinen rüberzieht bis auf die .dll und .exe -> ich finde das ein unding das man ungepatch noch spielen kann und pb auch funktioniert -.-

ich habe mit der sniper nur level 12 erreicht und habe sie nur mal für kopfschüsse auf distanz wieder ausgepackt.

wie heißt du ingame jefim?


----------



## JC88 (15. November 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> dann macht man das ganz einfach indem man sich die ungepatchten dateinen rüberzieht bis auf die .dll und .exe




Obacht bei öffentlichen Hackeranleitungen


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. November 2010)

Ich find das geil das der DMG von der Sniper reduziert wurde, jez kommt es wenigstens auf Skill an den mit ner Sniper zu killen --> Kopfschuss


----------



## Bu11et (15. November 2010)

Heiße Bvllet mit "v" weil mein Standard Gamernick bereits vergeben war . Bin meistens Abends am zocken. Je nach dem wer alles da ist .

Einerseits ist die Redutzierung was gutes, anderer Seits hats auch Nachteile. Bei bestimmten Maps ist man auf einige Mitstreiter, die snipern, angewiesen. Aber jetzt wo alle lieber die Autosniper auspacken und drauflos campen... keine große Hilfe, find ich.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. November 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Heiße Bvllet mit "v" weil mein Standard Gamernick bereits vergeben war . Bin meistens Abends am zocken. Je nach dem wer alles da ist .
> 
> Einerseits ist die Redutzierung was gutes, anderer Seits hats auch Nachteile. Bei bestimmten Maps ist man auf einige Mitstreiter, die snipern, angewiesen. Aber jetzt wo alle lieber die Autosniper auspacken und drauflos campen... keine große Hilfe, find ich.


Ahhh Epic Fail ---> Ich bin mit einem namens Jefim befreundet xDD
Deshalb warst du nie on xDD


----------



## Bu11et (15. November 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ahhh Epic Fail ---> Ich bin mit einem namens Jefim befreundet xDD
> Deshalb warst du nie on xDD



Is nich dein ernst ?

Hab heut mit dem Caim ne Runde gezockt... joa die leider sehr kurz ausviel, weil ich erst gekickt und anschließend komplett gebannt würde . Und man mags kaum glauben, das ganze nur weil einer behauptet hat ich hät nen Aim-Bot. Und das zum Zeitpunkt, wo ich 2/2 hatte . Na gut die Map davor hatte ich da 20/7 ---> 1.Kick. Komm wieder rein 7/1----> 2.Kick. Komm wieder rein! Und bei Start wo ich 2/2 hatte ---Ban .

Werd mich jetzt ernsthafter damit beschäftigen evtl. doch einen eigenen Funserver zu mieten. Weil DeDi-Server hin oder her, bei solchen Admins krieg ich einfach nur


----------



## Bull56 (16. November 2010)

böser cheater 

wie kann man so schnell bannen?ich habe andauernd scores von 45:7 oder sowas-also oft genug ne kdr von mehr als 2:1
bin aber noch nie gekickt worden außer von Pb servern -.-

ich denke an dem verhältnis zwischen nahkampfkills und kills ingesamt sieht man ganz gut ob jemand nen aimbot oder sowas benutzt!!!


----------



## Shi (16. November 2010)

Ich mach fast nie Nahkampfkills, gestern in 3 Stunden einen


----------



## Bu11et (16. November 2010)

Ich schon, unzwar reichlich! Das dumme nur, wenn man öters mit draufgeht  .

Weiß eigentlich einer, warum man da nur +10 Punkte bekommt? Hab schon lange nichts anderes bekommen, außer paar meil bei Säuberung +5. Bei dem Tempo werd ich nie die Nummer eins .


----------



## Bull56 (16. November 2010)

ich bekomme auch immer nur +10 oder bei säuberung +5


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. November 2010)

Nahkampf ist richtiig geil  Vorallem wenn einer an dir vorbei läuft und du das Ziel hast ihn zu Messern und kurz bevor zu bei ihn bist vom anderen erschossen wirst


----------



## Shi (16. November 2010)

Benutzt eigentlich irgendjemand diese Rückstoßbremse, also diesen silbernen Schalldämpfer mit Löchern? Bringt der was? Ich bin nämlich in der Sturmgewehrklasse erst auf Lvl. 5  Ich spiel immer Sniper  Mit Dragunov mit Fernrohr, Schalldämpfer und Open Tip kann man auch gut stürmen


----------



## Bu11et (17. November 2010)

Ist jemanden der Bug bekannt?

Nach dem Abschuss einer hell-Fire Rakete wird der Bildschirm bei mir grau und ich seh nichts mehr, außer das HUD . Hat ich vor paar Wochen schon gehabt, dachte aber wäre ein Einzelfall. Gestern gleich 2 mal hintereinander .


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (17. November 2010)

Ne kenn ich nicht... bei mir läuft danach alles weiter


----------



## FarChri (17. November 2010)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ne kenn ich nicht... bei mir läuft danach alles weiter





@Jefim

Leider kann ich dir auch nicht wirklich helfen. Standard Geschichten wie aktuelle Graka Treiber usw. wirst du sicher schon gecheckt haben - oder?

Hast du deine ini bearbeitet oder spielst du mit den Standard Settings/in Game veränderten Settings?


----------



## Bu11et (17. November 2010)

Treiber sind natürlich alle aktuell. An der ini hab ich nichts verändert, weil ich ganz erlich zu dämlich dazu bin . Kenn mich mit sowas überhaupt nicht aus. An der Grafik hab ich im grunde nichts verändert, außer AA auf 2 und AF auf 4. Sonst alles Standard Werte... 1680x1050, alles auf hoch, wie nach der Instalation halt. 
Versteh nicht woher das kommt, habe sonst ne Zeit lang ohne beschwerden gespielt und gestern gleich 2 mal der Mist . Hofe das waren Ausnahmen. Bleibt nichts anderes üblich, als abzuwarten.


----------



## FarChri (17. November 2010)

Eventuell könntest du die ini mal anpassen und kontrollieren ob sich etwas ändert - geht auf für nicht Profis recht einfach (ich habs auch geschaft ):

Medal of Honor Open Beta: Ini-Tuning für bessere Grafik, mehr Übersicht und flotteres Gameplay - dice, electronic arts, medal of honor

Steht eigentlich alles dabei was man wissen sollte - ev. die Kommentare noch durchgehen.

MfG


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (17. November 2010)

Also wenn man einen mit dem Granatwerfer killt, dauert der Kill solange das der Gegner sich noch fast umdrehen kann und mich killt... völlig verzöger und das lag nicht am Server, ist bei mir immer so...


----------



## Gast1111 (18. November 2010)

Vielleicht liegts an deinem Internet xD
mfg


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. November 2010)

Alle anderen Kills sind ja flüssig und ich hab ne 16.000 Leitung mit vollen empfang


----------



## Shi (18. November 2010)

Oha. 16k hätt ich auch gern

Achja: hab gerade (ich: ~2100 Skill) auf einem Server mit lauter 2500-2700er Spielern 28-20 gemacht  Damit bin ich mit der MP7 in einem Spiel fast von Rang 4 auf 5 aufgestiegen 
Normalerweise hab ich immer mit Dragunov gerusht, aber mit MP7 geht (KOMISCHERWEISE) besser 
Und achja: wie bekommt man eigentlich die RPK im Multiplayer?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. November 2010)

RPK? 

Das so unlogisch: Ich bin bei Skill ~ 2800, wenn ich ein gutes Spiel habe, habe ich meistens 30-60/10-20 Stats und kriege aber jedesmal nicht mehr als + 20 Skill.
Wenn ich ein schlechtes Spiel hab z.b. letztens 7/9 da hab ich *-82* Skill bekommen. Ich dachte ich guck nicht richtig


----------



## Shi (18. November 2010)

YouTube - Medal of Honor 2010 M240 and RPK PC Gameplay


----------



## Bu11et (18. November 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> YouTube - Medal of Honor 2010 M240 and RPK PC Gameplay



Ich weiß ja nicht was man von so einem halten soll . Rennt mit ner dicken Wumme und hällst sich für den größten? Also wenn ich solche sehe, die auf SK stat das Team zu unterstützen lieber TDM spielen, krieg ich echt nen Anfall. Auf solche Leute kann man echt verzichten. UNd die Gegener im Video sindja lächerlich . Erkennt man allein an der Punktzahl, die sie gehalten haben.


----------



## vad4r (18. November 2010)

Ich habs am WE mal mit einer schnellen 50Mbit Leitung gespielt und fand es auch ziemlich verzögert - Laggy wäre übertrieben.

Der MP ging ja noch, aber der SP war mir schlicht zu langweilig...


----------



## Shi (19. November 2010)

@ Jefim: natürlich  aber schau dir mal die Waffen im Video an: RPK und M24*0*. Wo kriegt man die her?
mfg


----------



## Bu11et (19. November 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> @ Jefim: natürlich  aber schau dir mal die Waffen im Video an: RPK und M24*0*. Wo kriegt man die her?
> mfg



Das würde mich auch interisieren. Wurde nämlich schon öfters von der RPK gekillt und hab mich immer gewundert, warum ich diese Waffe nirgends auswählen konnte .


----------



## Bull56 (19. November 2010)

ich suche die waffe aber auch???

wo ist die bitte???


----------



## Shi (19. November 2010)

Hab jetzt gelesen die bekommt man nur wenn man bei Gamestop vorbestellt hat ._.


----------



## Bu11et (19. November 2010)

Fals noch jemand genauer wissen will, wie das Punktesystem läuft, hier lessen .


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (23. November 2010)

ALTEEEER, bin gerade üüüüübbelst abgegangen 

47 / 1 Stats....  Und 1516 Punkte bekommen 

Hab Cruise Missle bekommen (damit das ganze gegnerische Team gekillt ) und danach alle Punkte x2


----------



## Gast1111 (23. November 2010)

Ich habe gerade 3 Cheater im gegnerischen Team gehabt:
Kollegen werfen 2 Rauchgranaten alles voll mit Rauch, ich sprinte los (Shai Kot Gebirge Amerikaner) und kassiere prompt im Dichtesten Nebel einen Headshot mit nem SV 98 
Dann im Helmand Tal stehe ich an der Start Posi (war AFK) und die Gegener waren schon total zurück gedrändgt, dann joint gerade so ein Heini und ich lauf etwa 5 Meter ( zu dem großen Stein auf dem Hügel) und Zack Hedshot kassiert, obwohl wir sie an der letzte Base hatten!

Dann hat ein Freund von mir gespielt und hat mein Skill voll versaut (-536) 18x gestorben und 0 kills gemacht --> Biggest Noob ever, lass ich nicht mehr spielen 
mfg

Edit: Wieder einer UnitedStealth  46/0 Score ^^


----------



## Jiminey (28. November 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> @ Jefim: natürlich  aber schau dir mal die Waffen im Video an: RPK und M24*0*. Wo kriegt man die her?
> mfg


 

Die Waffen haben nur die leute die das game im ea store erworben haben.


----------



## michae1971 (5. Dezember 2010)

Du scheinst Dich in Sachen Cheats ja gut auszukennen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (5. Dezember 2010)

nun wie sieht es aus,sind patches für MoH rausgekommen,ist die grafik endlich mal gepatch,den matchbrei ist eine zumutung (releaseversion).
wie sieht es aus mit dem singlleplayer sind immernoch die gegner so blöde,ist endlich ein quicksave dabei.die checkpoints nerven.
beim multi scheint es ja eine mischung von battlefield und cod zu sein.Dann doch lieber beim Original BFBC wird demnächst meins


----------



## zyntex (6. Dezember 2010)

byaliar schrieb:


> nun wie sieht es aus,sind patches für MoH rausgekommen,ist die grafik endlich mal gepatch,den matchbrei ist eine zumutung (releaseversion).
> wie sieht es aus mit dem singlleplayer sind immernoch die gegner so blöde,ist endlich ein quicksave dabei.die checkpoints nerven.
> beim multi scheint es ja eine mischung von battlefield und cod zu sein.Dann doch lieber beim Original BFBC wird demnächst meins




Willste jetzt noch Antworten oder bleibste bei BFBC*2* ?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (6. Dezember 2010)

hab beide noch nicht,aber BFBC2 hatt klare vorteile,wollt nur mal den stand hören ob es besser geworden ist bei MoH insbesondere die texturen besser geworden sind.


----------



## Argead (6. Dezember 2010)

Hat eigentlich irgendjemand von euch den Hotzone DLC?
Ich hatte mir ja überlegt das zu kaufen, bis der ea-store mir gesagt hat das man es aufgrund des Jugendschutzes erst ab 23h kaufen kann.
So macht man sich nicht wirklich viele Kunden


----------



## Bu11et (7. Dezember 2010)

@Argead: Ich bin einer der wenigen, dies haben. Allerdings kann ichs dir nicht empfehlen. Von Modi her finde  ichs am geilsten von allen . Dummerweise werden, wenn überhaupt, nur paar dutzend Spieler online angezeigt. Also kannst du davon ausgehen, dass es nicht viele auf der Welt haben. Aber es macht für mich am meisten Fun. Besonders, wenn man ein gut organisiertes Team hat .

@byaliar: Und deine Meinung hast du dir anhand der Meinung/Wertung anderer gebildet was . Find ich immer wieder lustig wie solche Leute wie du sich von der Publicity manipulieren lassen und sich ne Meinung "bilden", ohne es überhaupt selbst probiert zu haben.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (7. Dezember 2010)

da liegste falsch
ich teste Spiele vorher bevor ich diese kaufe.auch wenn diese DRM haben.
besonders dann,weil es dann keine demo gibt,ich habe MoH getestet.mein fazit
gameplay,man ist mal nicht die zielscheibe,den luftangriff bug Sollte gefixt werden,musste dafür googlen.für die ,die den bug haben,man drücke "E" 
Skurill aber wahr
dann zu der vielumsagten KI,diese ist wirklich Dumm aber gewollt an manchen stellen,deswegen authetusch,tarnung ist alles.
so zu meinen kritickpunkten.als erstes die Texturen,die sind alle allerletzte sau.Man kann 2010 keine texturen verwenden die nichtmal MOH airborne qualität ereichen.
und das nur wegen der paar effekten mehr ??
beim PC wäre da wesendlich mehr drin gewesen,das die konsolen da nicht mithalten können war klar.
Aber dafür den PC port so dermaßen zu versauen und nichtmal die texturen Höhere qualität anzubieten.
Nee muss nicht sein,thema beleuchtung man kann auch nur noch bloom verwenden.dann sieht das so aus.
Wo bitte ist field of view,wo sind die schatten und spiegel effekte,die generelle lod und beleuchtungs technik.stattdessen starre maps,mit vorgegeben schatten und zur täuschung bloom an.konsolen technik
Sowas habe ich 2004 auf der PS2 gesehn.
da ist wirklich moH airborne grafisch besser und das ist von 2007.und ja es hatt cell shading grafik.dies passt auch dazu.
pastell farben und keine ausleuchtung mit miesen texturen,das hatt MoH 2010.genau wie CODBO
die haben aber immerhin nee bessere ausleuchtung und echt berechtnete schatten.das hatt MoH nicht.

Das missiondesign ist OK
nur sollten die missionen nicht alle gleich sein von schema.da machte cod mw einiges besser.
aber nichts destotrotz MoH ist besser als Conflict denied ops,momentan der Spitzenreiter an Bugs und unfairen stellen.Selbst das sieht besser aus.


----------



## Bu11et (8. Dezember 2010)

Das ist ja interissant! Und wie Testest du die Spiele, bevor du die kaufst? Komm ja nicht mit der Nummer "beim Kumpel angespielt" . Die ist echt veraltet. Denke jeder weiß hier bescheid, wie man den SP jedes Games anspielen kann. Nur keiner redet ofiziel darüber .
Ich geh mal davon aus du vergleichst nur die SP der Games? In dem Fall sah Air Bone definitiv besser aus! Die Kampagne hat sogar mehr Spaß gemacht, obwohl ich kein Fan von 2er Weltkriegszenario bin.
Der MP allerdings ist meiner Meinung nach gut geworden. Kann jetzt nicht direkt mit BO vergleichen, da ich seid MW2 erst mal von CoD genug hab. Nicht weil die Games schlecht wären (wobei BO sich einiges an Patzer zum Start geleistet hat ), sondern weil diese nur noch wegen des Names Produtziert undanschließend verkauft werden. Habe seid den ersten Teil jeden gespielt. Mit anzusehen was aus der Serie geworden ist... einfach nur traurig.
Ich für meinen Teil mach mir selbst ein Bild. Auf die Tests der Redaktionen kann man sich Heut zu Tage eh nicht mehr verlassen. Gerade MoH ist das beste Beispiel im direkten Vergleich zu BO.
Und wenns mich halt 50 € kostet. Dann gehöre ich wenigstens zu den "Abhängigen", die sich alles kaufen, was die Merheit spielt.


----------



## wari (9. Dezember 2010)

es gibt wirklich nur noch erschreckend wenige spieler bei MoH... habs gestern mal wieder gespielt und mich ueber die spielerzahlen gewundert.. die spielerzahlen der einzelnen modi lagen im 100er bereich..

aber naja, Blackops hat auch fast die haelfte der spieler wieder verloren.. anfangs warens teilweise an die 10 000, jetzt sind im schnitt glaub ich nur noch 56 000 online..


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (9. Dezember 2010)

wenn man was sagt,ist aquariumgefahr

ich hab genug wasser,dafür schreibe ich zu gern.

Derzeit rege ich mich über LEGENDARY auf,nee saumäßige Konsolenport.dabei hatt das Spiel alles,nee passable story,gute ausgedachte gegner, und nen interessanten leveldesign.
Woran krank es dann,an der *technik* die von spark unlimeted haben nichts darauf,teils gehen keine skript sequenzen,dann sind die gegner äußerts stabil (kolisionsabfrage ist mies).dann gibt es unsichbare wände.mann bleibt an boden unebenheiten hängen .
Das Springen ist stark herabgesetzt,man kann nicht richtig ausweichen,man hatt teileweise keine sicht (zu große waffenmündungslicht,wahrscheinlich um die USK zu befriedigen einfach nur störend)
die gegner sind zu schnell und strunzdoof,zielen ist nee glücksache,in fakt alles folgen der Pad autoaiming einstellung.
wenn man nähmlich das spiel auf konsole hat,dann sind diese probleme nicht existend.
Und die höhe an dem Spiel ist noch,kein souround,schnödes stereo und dazu noch flach abgemicht.und weil atari der publisher ist,gibbet wiedereinmal keine Patches.oprisch ist es OK für 2008,  ah es kam 2009 egal.


----------



## JC88 (9. Dezember 2010)

byaliar schrieb:


> wenn man was sagt,ist aquariumgefahr
> 
> ich hab genug wasser,dafür schreibe ich zu gern.
> 
> ...




Falscher Thread??


----------



## Bu11et (9. Dezember 2010)

JC88 schrieb:


> Falscher Thread??



War auch mein erster Gedanke . 

@byaliar: Mal abgesehen davon, dass du dich offensichtlich nur beschwerst, ist das eindeutig dar falsche Thread . Und meckern wird die Tatsache auch nicht ändern. Also spar dir solche Post in der Zukunft.

@wari: Ich persönlich finds gut so . Sollen doch die ganzen Kiddys zu CoD rüber gehen. Bei MoH is das Neveau dadurch wesentlich ... besser finde ich.


----------



## CrashStyle (10. Dezember 2010)

Eine kleine Runde mit Dissi


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. Dezember 2010)

@Jefim
nun wenn ich schon mal schreibe, musste mal dampf ablassen.
Im dem Spiel isn riiieseen Bug,kurz vorm ende.mann haben spark unlimeted da potenzial verschenkt.

nun ich habe immer noch keine antwort darauf ob nun MoH endlich bessere optik bekommen hatt oder nicht.
mann braucht nur besser auflösende texturen,oder zumindest nee anständige beleuchtung.
oder was es auch rausreissen würde,nee bessere KI,beim rest würde ich sagen noch die paar Bugs entfernen insbesondere den reload bug man drücke ,die nicht belegte E taste ???? wiso nur


----------



## Domowoi (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab das Problem ich kann die Hälfte der Tier1 Missionen nicht spielen, weil die Mission einfach hängen bleibt. Wenn ich was mit nem SOFLAM markieren soll oder warten muss das jemand die Tür öffnet, bleibt es einfach hängen.
Das ist auch in der normalen Kampagne so.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (11. Dezember 2010)

drücke mal E


----------



## Bu11et (11. Dezember 2010)

byaliar schrieb:


> @Jefim
> nun wenn ich schon mal schreibe, musste mal dampf ablassen.
> Im dem Spiel isn riiieseen Bug,kurz vorm ende.mann haben spark unlimeted da potenzial verschenkt.
> 
> ...



Und ich hatte dir die Gegenfrage gestellt, ob du ejtzt von dem SP redest? Aber davon geh ich aus. Den der MP hat meienr Meinung nach eine gute Grafik. 
Die Kampagne spielt wohl kaum jemand extra für dich noch mal durch. Jeder der sie durch hatte, belläst es warscheinlich auch bei diesem einem Versuch aus den selben Gründen  über die du dich beschwerst. Soweit ich weiß, hat sich weder DICE noch der andere Entwickler bis her um den SP gekümmert. also kann man davon ausgehen, dass alles beim allten geblieben ist .


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (11. Dezember 2010)

na super,wiedereinmal nen Spiel veröffentlich mit massig bugs,beim multi glaubte ich sowiso weniger das es schlecht ist,nur unsausgewogen.
Mir ging es nur um den Singleplayer,mir gefält einfach das thema,mal was anderes anstatt immer daselbe wie bei COD.
Ich meine das gameplay,man kann umwege gegner von der flanke aus angreifen,versuche mal das beim skript COD mal.
Ausser bei den testuren und die vielen Bugs störrt mich an MoH nix und wäre ein kandidat,für den nächsten 20€ einkauf:wenn dann UK


----------



## Bu11et (11. Dezember 2010)

Was die Texturen und KI angeht, so sind denke ich alle betroffen. Jedoch bei Bugs kann ich dir nicht zustimmen. Bei mir lief das Game beim ersten mal, sofort auf schwer, reibungslos.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (11. Dezember 2010)

na da haste aber glück,den berüchtigen nachlade bug,bei der ersten mision bzw 2ten
szene taliban greifen auf truppe an,du mit fernglas angeben wo die ziele für den luftangriffe hinsollen.
Und dann funktionieren die nachladungen nicht,lösung man drücke taste E,obwohl diese taste nicht belegt ist.


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Dezember 2010)

Also mein SP hat einen Patch runtergeladen!?
mfg


----------



## Shooter (17. Dezember 2010)

Moiin, 

Also jetzt mal ne dumme Frage...

Ich habe MoH neuinstalliert, melde mich in MoH auch wie gewohnt an und muss aber anschließend meine Seriennummer eingeben.... darauf sagt er das diese Seriennummer schon vergeben ist ( klar ist ja auch auf meinen ACC registriert) 

Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (17. Dezember 2010)

bei dem account anmelden wo es regestriert ist,Scheiss *DRM*


----------



## Shooter (19. Dezember 2010)

Heute zum ersten mal wieder MoH gezockt und alles war super bis 2 Zecken rein kamen und mit ihren Aimbots das Spiel kaputt gemacht haben..... solche Flachzangen


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (20. Dezember 2010)

? gedenkminute, an die Entwickler,EA bitte erstmal Bugs beseitigen im SP.


----------



## Shi (20. Dezember 2010)

Wer spielt schon den Singleplayer?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich ,der multi ist ein netter zusatz.Aber nicht der kaufgrund eines Spiels.Zudem sind das 2 engines.Einmal die multi die dice engine,und einmal die Unreal engine 3 ,angepasst :wahrscheinlich wieder einmal bei den Konsolen.


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Dezember 2010)

Öhm kanns sein das bvllet aufgehört hat zu Spielen??? Ich hab ihn nämlich nicht mehr als Freund!?
@byaliar Ich hab beim SP nur die erst Mission gezockt und dann konnte ich es nicht mehr aushalten den MP anzuzocken, seitdem ist die SP Verknüpfung nicht mehr angerührt worden


----------



## in-vino-veritas (21. Dezember 2010)

Wollte gerade den Multiplayer mal updaten und da erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat jemand ne Ahnung, was man ausser der Neuinstallation noch machen kann?

Danke


----------



## wari (22. Dezember 2010)

bei mir ist schon seit jahren der singleplayerpart eines spiels nur noch das nette zusatzfeature und rechtfertig niemals den vollen preis eines spieles.. wirkliche langzeitmotivation kann meiner meinung nach nur ein anständig supporteter multyplayer bieten...^^


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (22. Dezember 2010)

dann gehe zu Quake live,oder enemy territory quake live,oder unreal tournament reine mp titel.


----------



## wari (22. Dezember 2010)

byaliar schrieb:


> dann gehe zu Quake live,oder enemy territory quake live,oder unreal tournament reine mp titel.


 
wieso sollte ich ^^? CoD, bad company 2, MoH etc sind alles titel die ganz klar auf multyplayer setzen, obwohl sie alle nen singleplayer haben^^

is halt meine meinung, aber ich würde keine 50 euro mehr fuern singleplayerspiel ausgeben, dass nach 5 stunden durchgezockt ist..das is fuer mich nur son kleiner happen zwischendruch..


----------



## Ossiracer (26. Dezember 2010)

Tach

Hab n Problem mit MoH...
Bei der Mission "Verfluchte Dorothy" stürzt das Spiel kurz nachdem man von dem Taliban in dem zerbombten Dorf angefallen wird, ab. Genauer gesagt wenn man mit gesenkter Waffe rumläuft (Man kommt da zwischen einem Haus und einer Felswand durch, genau da). Fehlermeldung:
General protection fault!

History: GImage::Gimage() Adress = 0x5e6ed7  (filename not found) [in D:... moh.exe]
genauso mit Adress 0x5e9006; 0x5e9390 und 0x5e9760

XFire läuft nebenher, Version ist aktuell
Hardware siehe Sig


----------



## Argead (26. Dezember 2010)

Also bei mir läuft Xfire auch nebenher und es stürzt nicht ab.


----------



## Ossiracer (26. Dezember 2010)

Tjoa... hilft mir aber nich wirklich weiter..


----------



## Domowoi (27. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht mal Treiber aktualisieren?


----------



## Ossiracer (27. Dezember 2010)

Sind alle aktuell.. steht nur nich auf Sysprofil...


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Dezember 2010)

Vllt xFire ausmachen?


----------



## Ossiracer (28. Dezember 2010)

Selbes Problem... Hab grad neu installiert, ohne den Patch funktionierts o.O


----------



## Gast1111 (30. Dezember 2010)

Also leider hab ich im MP wieder nen Cheater gefunden (Er hats zwar bestritten) aber 94/3 sprechen für sich.
Der Typ heißt bu11s3y3 und hatte 94 Kills bei 3 Deaths dazu noch 2400 Punkte...
Also wenn der bei euch mal im Game ist ---> gleich wieder rausgehen.
PS An alle stellt mir mal alle FA im MP ich heiße Wa1lock


----------



## msdd63 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe mein win7 neu installiert und wollte jetzt wieder online zocken. Aber es kommt die Meldung auf dem Screenshot. Wie kann ich wieder online zocken?


----------



## msdd63 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe noch ein Problem. In der Mission Gunfighter soll ich vom Heli aus ein Dorf von den Taliban säubern. Wenn ich dann reichlich Taliban vernichtet habe schwebe ich dann an einem Hügel. Der zweite Heli schwebt rauchend mir gegenüber. Plötzlich werde ich von irgendwo her beschossen und stürze ab. Mission gescheitert. Ich habe die Mission zig fach versucht und scheitere jedes mal. Who The F.... ist da los? Wie komme ich da weiter?


----------



## JC88 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich dachte du hättest ne Fehlermeldung?

Übrigens gibts auch n "Edit"-Button - Vermeidet unnötige Doppelposts.


----------



## Argead (30. Dezember 2010)

Du musst einfach die Raketenwerfer-typen rechtzeitig killen, wenn du sie nicht siehst, scheiß einfach ein paar raketen in die ungefähre Richtung, so schwer ist das eigentlich nicht.


----------



## msdd63 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe versucht Raketen abzufeuern. Es kommt immer die Meldung das sie deaktiviert sind oder so ähnlich. Ich kann jedenfalls keine Raketen abfeuern.


----------



## msdd63 (30. Dezember 2010)

Habs jetzt geschafft. Ich wusste nicht das mit der rechten Maustaste Raketen abgefeuert werden. Es war ja vorher die Taste 4 die andere Raketen abgefeuert hat. Nun hänge ich allerdings in der nächsten Mission schon wieder fest. Auf einer Bergkette ist eine Raketenstellung. Jedesmal werde ich abgeschossen und höre die Meldung das über mir eine Stellung sein soll. Da ist es aber zu spät. Jetzt hab ich richtig schönen Frust. Und wie ich wieder Multiplayer spielen kann weiß auch nicht.


----------



## Argead (30. Dezember 2010)

Versuchst du die Hellfires (4) abzufeuern oder die normalen Raketen (rechte Maustaste)?


----------



## msdd63 (30. Dezember 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> Versuchst du die Hellfires (4) abzufeuern oder die normalen Raketen (rechte Maustaste)?



Ich kann an der Bergkette beide benutzen. Mit der Hellfire Zerstöre ich ein Ziel. Mit den normalen Raketen halte ich da richtig rein. Dann taucht da so ein Pickup mit ein paar Typen auf und auf die halte mit den normalen Raketen drauf. Dann werde ich abgeschossen. Laut Richtungspfeil werde ich von hinten und von oben beschossen.


----------



## Bu11et (31. Dezember 2010)

JC88 schrieb:


> Ich dachte du hättest ne Fehlermeldung?
> 
> Übrigens gibts auch n "Edit"-Button - Vermeidet unnötige Doppelposts.



Glaube der Edit-Button ist ihm ein Fremdwort .


@Wa1lock: Bin wohl noch unterwegs . Nur etwas seltener. Bin ne Woche in Augsburg und muss mich da mit meinem Lappy begnügen. Ist halt nicht das selbe. Werd dich demnächst nochmal adden .


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Januar 2011)

@Jefim Warum hast du mich denn "Disgeaddet"? (Cooles Wort) 
@msdd66 Dann solltest du vllt nach hinten und oben kucken und da hinfeuern?


----------



## der_Kief (9. Januar 2011)

Hi,

weiss jemand wie ich das Mausrad invertieren kann ? Ich wechsele mit dem Mausrad die Waffen jedoch ist das umgekehrt als wie ich das haben möchte bzw. aus anderen Spielen gewohnt bin. In den Einstellungen gibts keine Option dafür. Das komische ist das es bei BFBC2 passt ohne irgenwelche Anpassungen zu machen. Das Ganze bezieht sich auf den Multiplayer Part !

der_Kief


----------



## ChiefMaverick (10. Januar 2011)

Hast Du mal versucht, im Multiplayer-Einstellungsmenü die Funktion "Waffenwechsel" neu zu vergeben und das Mausrad dann einfach mal andersrum gedreht? Hat bei mir funktioniert...


----------



## der_Kief (10. Januar 2011)

Also ich kann unter Wafenwechsel sämtlich Kombinationen ausprobieren aber es ändert sich rein gar nichts 
Es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben das Ganze zu invertieren. Keiner ne Ahnung ?

der_Kief


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. Januar 2011)

wie wäre es mit nächste waffe taste vorherige waffe taste  mit maus rad auf  und ab belegen !


----------



## der_Kief (11. Januar 2011)

das wäre zwar ein Möglichkeit die ich aber als eher "suboptimal" bezeichnen würde. Ich versteh hald nicht wieso sich das nicht einstellen lässt (bei BFBC2 gehts doch auch ohne Probleme).

der_Kief


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (14. Januar 2011)

Alter die Spawn-Punkte sind ja mal der größte aufreger...da könnt ich so abkotzen wenn man wirklich JEDES MAL (bei an der front absetzten) bei den Spawnt der GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANZ hinten am eigenen spawn campt und man erstmal 20000 km laufen muss....


----------



## Lotz24 (18. Januar 2011)

Ist auf den Servern noch was los?


----------



## Argead (19. Januar 2011)

Das kannst du hier sehen: Medal of Honor Stats - MOH Stats

So besonders viel ist das aber leider nicht mehr. Aber es reicht trotzdem noch um ein ordentliches Spiel zu finden, außer in Hot Zone

Edit: Grad mal wieder gespielt und es macht so richtig Spaß  Ich liebe die MP7. Die andern Waffen sind aber auch cool  Und ich hab praktisch keine Sniper gesehn, fällt mir grad so auf. Vielleicht hats ja desshalb so viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## PEG96 (23. März 2011)

Ich hab mal ne frage:
Wie muss man beim snipern zielen. Ist das so wie bei bfbc2 (wo ich ziemlich gut bin, öfter mal bester auf dem server) das man über den gegner zielen muss um ihm ein headshot zu geben, je nach entfernung halt. Bei vielen anderen games muss man ja auch wenn man über die ganze map snipert genau auf den kopf zielen.


----------



## Bu11et (23. März 2011)

Seid den letzten Patch ist das Snipern bei dem Game nicht mehr das ware. Du wirst kaum einen mit einem Schuss umniten können. Aber sobald ich weiß reicht es, wenn man genau auf den Kopf zielt.


----------



## PEG96 (23. März 2011)

Das ist doch gut mich nerven bei bfbc 2 diese ganze campenden noob sniper an, im hc Modus, die haben dann ne m95 mit Magnum Munition und killen einem so gut wie immer auch wenn sie einem ins Bein treffen. 
Das mit dem zielen ist ja schade.
Das mit dem zielen ist schon echt Klasse bei Bfbc2. 
Naja demnächst dürfte der Import ja ankommen.


----------



## Gohrbi (18. September 2011)

Habe das Spiel gerade installiert, aber wo kann ich die Sprache ändern?
Am Anfang der Installation habe ich deutsch eingeklickt, aber die
Kollegen sprechen nur englisch.


----------



## böhser onkel (24. Oktober 2011)

Wird das noch gezockt?


----------



## DenniRauch (25. Oktober 2011)

Kaum... es gibt noch belebte Server, ist aber sehr überschaubar geworden.


----------



## ph1driver (27. Oktober 2011)

habe mir das Spiel gestern gekauft. MP Läuft 1A, Aber ich kann den Singleplayer nicht starten. Erhalte immer die Meldung das die Verbindung mit dem Server Fehlgeschlagen ist WTF. Ist die Origin Version, nicht Steam!


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (30. Oktober 2011)

Hättest mal die Retail version nehmen sollen.


----------



## Domowoi (3. November 2011)

Das ist natürlich wieder einer der sinnvolleren Kommentaren.... 

Neuester Treiber?
Mal das Internet ausgeschaltet und dann versucht?


----------



## ph1driver (3. November 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> Hättest mal die Retail version nehmen sollen.



Das war sehr Hilfreich THX

Problem hat sich sich erledigt, Origin war schuld weil die Server Probleme beim Freischalten hatten.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (6. Mai 2012)

Guten Tag alle zusammen, ich hoffe es passt hir rein.
Und zwar hab ich en Prob., dass ich Medal of Honor Airborne nicht installieren lässt. 
Nach der Key eingabe passiert garnichts. Hab schon google befragt und dort hat bis jetzt nichts geholfen.
Hoffe ihr könnt helfen.

Mfg Walzer


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Mai 2012)

Probiere mal vorher, falls es bei dir installiert ist, das PhysX komplett zu löschen.
Mit einem Driver Cleaner. Danach die Installation des Spiel und dann auch PhysX.

Eine 2. Variante ist, dass du die DVD in einen Ordner auf einer Partition deiner Festplatte packst
und dann das Spiel und die anderen .exe von dort installierst. Bei mir ging es nur so.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (9. Mai 2012)

Den vorhandenen physx Treiber runter, normale deinstallation und dann agia physics von der Spie lDVD installieren und schon installiert sich MOH airborne. Im übrigen ein gutes Spiel


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (9. Mai 2012)

Wird heut abend getestet ob dann geht.
Danke


Edit: läuft danke nich maks


----------

